# IVF Wales Clinic Cyclers part 18



## Shellebell

happy cycle chatter and lots of


----------



## jk1

Just marking x


----------



## binkyboo

Wales, I had a red jacket!! Kara I dont know really, just need answers, to be honest I did nearly lose it but tried to stay calm! Amnie hope jab went ok tonight. xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hello 

Binky ouccchhhh the menopur hurt but suprecur was fine couldnt believe it my nearly 4 year old niece was watching as she knows its to try and get a baby in my belly she is so cute. she said is that hurting i said yes this one is she said oh but it worth it to have a baby in your belly lol then i did the suprecur and it bled a little she got tissue and dabbed it and being a little nurse took her shopping tonight ended up spending £50 on here from the winnings off bingo she brought 2 packs of playdoh and a playdoh dentist then a pair of trainers. then i got her a dress, tights, t-shirt and a jumper and a new swimming costume for when we take her she is nearly 4 i had to get her a 6-7 year olds to fit her cus she tall lol

anyway enough of me rabbling on im abso shattered im suprised it took me this long to start feeling tired on last tx i was falling sleep 20 mins after having menopur


----------



## newmum

Hey Nessy how are you? been thinking of you x


----------



## wales06

Binky were u third or second person from the window?

Jodie called me and i start on friday for 12 days, so EC should be around the 23 as long as all goes to plan.  Keep looking at it all in the fridge, starting to feel real now,  Me and hubby were just sat in the bath staring at each other grinning like two little kids.

Binky  when i went for my follow up i rang ahead to make sure my notes were tsf across, im soooo sorry i never thought to tell you 
But sounds like they did'nt know what they were doing.
When Jodie scanned me we could see follies on the right ovary but could'nt see the left clearly so i may have that prob as left is my bad side anyway.
I hope you get somewhere soon hun it's horrible being stuck in limbo just keep on their backs and you will get there. xx 

Boo stay positve hun don't they say lightning never strikes in the same place twice  

Ness How you doing hun?  

newmum  did you find it? 

I got to get off the computer now so DH can play Bingo!
Hope all had a good day xxx


----------



## wales06

Ammie  why you doing 2 jabs?


----------



## ammiebabes1920

wales- jodie couldnt see any on my left side either but i had a few on my right xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

jodie said got to keep doing suprecur whilst doing the menopur to prevent spontanious ovulation i only did menopur last time so it confused me to x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Wales, I cant remember I think I was right by the window?!!Red jacket black trousers black scarf, dh had navy/grey coat on both of us wearing glasses!!. 
Amnie I wish my neice and nephew were closer, they are in Austraila (  Ness hope you are ok? How you doing new mum can you believe its a year since we were doing all this last. Its actually a year tomorrow I had my first supreceur!!! xx


----------



## binkyboo

What protocol are you on amnie and wales? xx


----------



## wales06

I get it, What it i spontaneously ovulate.  Highly unlikely though im not a very spontaneous person.  Although i do think af maybe on the way now   Jodie said to call them back if it does arrive. hope not though dont want any complications now


----------



## wales06

Binky  i dont get the protocols  
I had zoladex injection on 03/01 and the 31/01  then will start menopur on friday 450 iu daily for 12 days.  Got a scan booked for fri 17/02 im guessing to check progress. xxxx


----------



## binkyboo

I had long last time, I had zoladex before surgery before, I hated it!!!! xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

binky i had antagonist last cycle and this time its long protocol i havent found it to bad to be honest with you not yet this is where my moods go absolutely crazy xx
im not very spontanious either in more than 1 way hahaha


----------



## newmum

No couldn't find it Wales, no worries though x


----------



## wales06

Binky I hate it too, all the bl**** side effects. I seen the girls say when using the pessaries u got to wear towels coz u feel damp. I can't wait if u get my drift


----------



## wales06

Ammie hows it going? xx


----------



## jo1985

Ladies I ve done antogonist protocol n long so prefered long plus for me had btr redults so can wait for all u ladies to b pupo xxx


----------



## newmum

hello.. Well weighed today and lost 2 pounds so that's 5 and a half in total, happy with that especially cos I heard DHEA can contribute to weight gain. Mrs T have you heard this or experienced this?

how you cycling girls doing?

nessy how's you, hope your ok?

hey everyone else

x


----------



## kara76

I always thought dhea is good for weight loss as its used an a diet supplement in the states I believe

Ness how are you?


----------



## newmum

weight loss now that's interesting? Perhaps I should take double dosage then lol only joking.. Thanks Kara x


----------



## kara76

Dhea is a clever little thing lol


----------



## newmum

yes fingers crossed it will work its magic on me! Would love to see some statistics on success rate with dhea, have you ever seen any? Can't find any on the web x


----------



## kara76

Google dhea newyork and click on the first link I think. Lots of postive data


----------



## newmum

thanks Kara


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - I'm afraid I've not had any of the nice symptoms - weight loss, loads of energy, looking young etc.. But lots of the bad ones - greaser hair, loads of sports etc.. But my results have been so worth it

Nessy - you know I'm wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Nessybaby

HELLO LADIES!  It's been a few day's since I've been on last. Just realised the thread has moved up and just read all posts.
I know some of you have been asking about me, lots, Thank you, that's so nice and caring  

Mrs. T  - Hope your well and FET will be starting soon. PMA all the way,   thinking of you x

Wales06 - pshycic -wow, how much is going to happen? lol, it did make me smile. Let's hope March is your number 3 and all good news comes your way. x  

Jo - How you feeling?   

nm2b - DHEA have you started to take these 'lil beauties yet? It's my next stage if this cycle doesn't work. I've read all the bad symptoms, hair loss, moody, weight gain, but like Kara said in a last post...It helps with weight loss? bring it on!!!! lol Hope your well Thanks for asking about me, made me smile  

Boo - hope those sharp pains have subsided and all is well. Any dance moves recently? Maybe you need a good fluff to get rid of that bloaty belly. lol I hope your doing good, big hugs x  

Kara - hey, hope your doing ok? Thanks for the positive advice on the DHEA...weight loss! I'm starting it soon, if this cycle fails. 

Binkyboo - poor you having a huge run around, a big mix up and all confusing when you went into clinic the other day. I hope you will have answers about Liverpool soon. hugs  

ammiebabes and Josiejo - hope your going ok ladies, thinking of you both.  

Wishing everyone who is on Stimms, EC/ET and 2ww all the best of luck and PMA! 
sorry for no giving everyone personals, but this thread is so big, but I do read all posts xxx

ATM - OTD tomorrow morning. Pee stick is at the ready.  I've had the    tho for the past 4/5  days so I'm not expecting good news.    We will see. miracles can and do happen.   

have a good night everyone  

ness


----------



## Boomania

Will be thinking of you Ness.   
I sincerely hope your Chesney has hung in at the number 1 spot!
I fluff enough as it is. DF has had enough! He's only jealous cos I'm now champ fluffer!
Pains have gone for the moment by the way.

All our thoughts are with you for tomorrow Ness. Good luck chickadee.     

Boo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newmum

Yeah Mrs T as long as we get the right results thats all that matters.. bring it on!
  
Nice to hear from you Ness, good luck for tomorrow 

nm2b x


----------



## wales06

Can someone enlighten me on what dhea is please coz I don't know!!!
Just watched obem and cryed. That poor baby being stuck.
Good luck for tomorrow Ness will be thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - DHEA is a supplement used for a minimum of 3 months thought to improve egg quality and quantity. Very useful for poor responders like me.

I too balled at obem, once I started breathing again, lol


----------



## wales06

I know I sit here puffing and panting lol
I see is it tablets or 3 injections like my zoladex xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It's tablets Wales


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck ness. Xxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Thank u mrs t xx


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck Ness, got my fingers crossed for you.


You are all brave watching OBEM, I just can't as I get too upset though once I get a BFP I imagine I will become addicted.


----------



## jo1985

Morning ladies , ness I'm.praying for u you to get bfp hun.
I'm just cstching up on obem this morning feeling bit delicate this morning , off to work.in a bit long day shead x


----------



## wales06

Thinking of you Ness, lots of positive energy hun xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning Ladies,  

well you've all wished me luck and positive vibes, Thank you all. 

Chesney the one and only didn't make it.  It's a   for us today.  
I kinda knew last week when   visited with great gusto.  

I've rang the clinic and they are in the process of making another apt soon.  
So I'm going to stay positive folks. This was a weeny chance IUI would work with Chesney....I just need more follies to carry out ICSI.
Low amh sucks doesn't it?  
Keeping my chin up, not going to let it fester and eat away at me asking what if? why? and what now?
Plan B is in the motion, next step DHEA drug and start stimms in 3 months time. I'm excited already! 

I'd like to Thank all of you on here.    You have been so supportive and always bring a laugh and smile on my face many of days, especially when I feel glum, tearful and moody   (I think we all have moments like that eh?) and going Bonkers in the 2ww! tee hee  
I'll stay on this thread as I'm sure I'll have some stories to tell you about my DHEA! and my progress with stimms again soon,  plus your all good friends now.  

ness    xxx


----------



## josiejo

So sorry Ness, even though you knew it was a long shot it doesn't make getting a negative any less painful. You look after yourself, Mrs T is the dhea expert lol I am sure she will answer any questions you have on that.


----------



## jo1985

Ah nessy hun I'm so sorry for u I know u kinda knew was long shot but still doesnt lesson the blow. 
Really hope dhea gives u gd results x stick round hunny Xx


----------



## kara76

So very sorry ness. The dhea can be a wonder drug so stay postive


----------



## newmum

Hey Nessy sorry to hear your news, we can be DHEA buddies now along with Mrs T   x


----------



## newmum

Hi

Just after some advice I have been spot bleeding (light red) in colour for the last two days and getting throbbing pains on my right ovary.

AF visited 29th Jan and I am on day 12 of my cycle awaiting day 21 to start taking those pills I can't remember the name at moment (in work) DH and I you know what   3 days ago.. so really confused why I am bleeding

any advice please?

embarrassed   

nm2b x


----------



## Boomania

Aww! Ness. Sorry to hear your news. But it sounds like your strong enough to move on and tackle plan B. at least they know now what to give you etc and how you react to meds. Onwards and upwards. Get thinking up some decent dance moves for the waiting area!!!! Better luck will be with you next time, you'll see.  

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

New it could just be spotting due to ovulation or maybe jiggy was a little rough. U could call clinic for advice


----------



## newmum

thanks Kara, yeah more than likely ovaulation, better get back on it later


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping on to say so sorry Ness. Glad you are getting a plan in place ASAP. Yep,I've been on DHEA for a year now and you can see it really helped my egg count so shout if you need any info. Big hugs


----------



## Shellebell

There is also lots of info/links and chatter thread on DHEA on the supplements board  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0


----------



## wales06

Morning all Hope everyone is ok.
Ness was thinking about you all night hope your alright and have been thinking of names for the boyband.  

Im starting my stimming this evening, first injections for me. Got butterflies in my tummy already, don't think i'll beable to concentrate in work today. Prob give everyone i serve too much money or something 

Thinking of jabbing about 6:30 was going to do it later but dh wants to be with me (although at a funeral in south end on sea today so wont be back) and suppose it's a good thing that he wants to feel part of it. He has rugby training 3 times a wk then the game on sat so not in most nights after 7pm
My tummy is solid and sore before i start not not really looking forward to it.  I have my brother on stand by as he is doing my sister in laws for her at the mo.

Im off to take the car for service now then work, so hope everyone has a great day. xx


----------



## jk1

Just popping in to say really sorry to hear your news Nessy but sounds like you have a plan huni - i love a plan!! Sending you hugs xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Best of luck for the jabs Wales, exciting and scary at the same time isn't it. Great that dh wants to be there for it, my dh was great too, he always mixed the Menopur for me and enjoys giving me the gestone jabs a little too much lol Must help having your brother and sister in law going through all this too.
Hope your car service goes ok and doesn't need anything done.


Newmum, hope you are ok.


We are moving our caravan off its season pitch in Cornwall this weekend. Feeling so sad as it has been great running off and hiding there when we feel like it, been 2years. Got fingers crossed that there is no ice and snow on the roads between Cornwall and Undy.


----------



## wales06

An hour and 45 mins to go.  Any tips anyone  to make it less painful


----------



## newmum

how did you get on Wales? no tips sorry but recommend rewarding yourself with chocolate!!


Hey Josie Jo I am ok, still bleeding though? not sure why??

x


----------



## wales06

Well all done and i did'nt feel i thing,  made me sweat a bit though    Thank you for asking newmum2be.
I loose quite a bit when ovulating usually for about 3 days and i get two swollen little lumps just above my pantline which i assume are the ovaries.  
off for a luke warm bath now. xxx


----------



## newmum

well done Wales enjoy your relaxing bath x


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one as feeling a bit crap! Really sorry Ness big hugs to you.
Wales I always put an ice pack on before which numbed the area, seemed to work.

AFM still havent heard back they did ring me and said arianna isnt in till monday so they will ring me then.

Will catch up more the weekend.

Night all
xxx


----------



## newmum

Me again lol

Just wondering if any of you know if the clinic is open tomorrow, because I am still bleeding the sotting has become enough now for me to have to wear a ad. I am on day 13 of my cycle so this is really unusual for me. I am worried that when I have to take my norethisterone on day 21 then this won't be my day 21 and it will ruin my whole treatment, and my period won't come as it should because maybe I am having another one now? I am so confused as I am so regular, every 24 days or there about.

What would be the best number to call on would it be 02920 745102? thats what I have for a nurse. Just hoe someone is there tomorrow

thanks for any advice

worried nm2b x


----------



## Boomania

Sorry to hear about your bleed. Hope it stops soon. When I was bleeding during my 2ww (I know your scenario is different to mine) Leighsa gave me Debbie the nurse' mobile number: removed private mobile number from public view
Or other than that I rang the number that's on the bottom of the treatment schedule firms we were given, if you have one? I haven't got mine to hand at the moment to give you the number. I know the nurses are in the gynae/theatre department on weekend doing EC and ET.

Good luck. Give them a ring.

Boo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boomania

Just retrieved my tx plan and the number I rang on weekends was 02920 743857. That's the gynaecology ward. Xxxxxxx


----------



## newmum

thankyou so much boo, will ring tomorrow at work

night x


----------



## Boomania

Take care NM2b. Hope they can answer your questions. Top tip though, if you end up just speaking to a desky (i.e non nurse or doctor, just someone on the office desk) make a request to speak to a doc or nurse or if they can ring you back (if convenient for you). When I rang I got a desky who allthough got info from a doctor told me there's nothing that can be done and to carry on until my test date. I wasn't really happy with having to wait another week to test and go through a hellish time so I rang deb on her mobile and she advised me on what to do and also to go in and see her on the Monday. 

Fingers crossed. 

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Boomania

NM2B: did you manage to get through? Xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Newmum2b  did you manage to get hold of anyone.xx
Hey Boo how you feeling today  
Ammie hows it going with mum staying


----------



## newmum

Hello

Thank you Boo for the numbers and thanks Wales for asking about me

I called this morning and left a message with someone in gynae, she the called back to say she had left a message with IVF

I then called Debbie's mobile, she called back after I had left a message and said she wasn't sure what was going on, maybe AF maybe not. It feels like this now but with no pain. She said don't worry about norethisterone because if this AF then it would mess the original cycle. She also asked if I had a recent smear, I am booked in next month so she said to arrange that earlier. Also could I be pregnant? so I have just taken a HT and no it didn't show positive, which I thought it wouldn't. Debbie was very nice just wish I knew why two bleeds in one month.

So now I have to wait for my next AF and call IVF for my baseline scan

Feel upset because I am so regular and the only other time I have had two visits from AF is after my 2st IVF tx which is understandably. So now I am back to square one and not sure when my base scan will be.

Anyway enough on me, how you all doing?

nm2b x x


----------



## wales06

Newmum2b  Mother nature has an awful lot to answer for, but you just got to saty positive and think that it is worth waiting for (although frustrating i know) im sure you would rather everything be right, and you just got to think you got a few weeks longer to prepare yourself. sending you lots of hugs     

Its very quiet on here lately, we need more welsh cyclers


----------



## jo1985

ladies i have menopur and suprecur left over plus loads off syringes do u know what i can do with them or how i can discard them


----------



## ammiebabes1920

evening all

wales06 still at my mums until tomorrow so have ya fingers crossed from tomorrow onwards for 2 weeks lol im kind of dreading it now to be honest as her and my bro are having a few bickers think he is realising now she was better in hosp and he should of battled to keep her in a bit longer but saying that all he as to do for her is empty her commode when he comes from work(which it takes about 5 times to ask him before he will do it) and get the tea out of the oven she can do everything else eg putting tea in and serving it up she would empty her commode if she could get outside or up the stairs he does less now she is at home then when she was in hosp he even moaning when she hasnt put his food up for work which we have seen for ourselves and he didnt like it that we took her out for the day yesterday whilst he was in work when we told him we had been into burton his words were oh right if i had none you could of got me some dvds not that he hasnt already got over a 1 thousand dvds and blu-rays. we also rang him on our way back to say put the lasange in the oven also rang him again from chip shop (we picked up chips)so he knew where we were and we got home he had gone upstairs on his xbox headphones on so he couldnt hear us so we got home with chips and they ended up cold cus he hadnt put temp high enough arrgghhh anyway no more moaning from me!!
most of all how are you hun??


nessy hope your okay hun.xx

jo we need to organise that mini hen that binky was mentioning lolxx

binky hope your okay hun!xx

nm2b hope everyhting sorts itself out for ya xx

boo how are you feeling hun xx
sorry if i missed anyone today im shattered and stressing slightly lol


----------



## wales06

Ammie I'm not too bad second one tonight, I could feel it a little bit coming to the end but other than that its ok. No bruises or blood yet. Do feel a little dizzy and tired though.  I'm on my phone as dh is now addicted to the bingo so can't get on the computer much.  Good luck with your mum I'm sure it will be fine.  

I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Boomania

Hello ladies.  

NM2B: Sorry to hear you didn't get a good answer as to why you are bleeding. It's so frustrating when things happen to us and we don't know if it's normal or not. Has the bleeding stopped, even slightly? Xxxx

Wales: hope the jabbing is getting easier. Each day was different for me. One day it would be painless and straight forward. The next the needle wouldn't go in easily and was painful. Don't think we ever get used to it really. Just something we have to do. Xxxx

Ammie: sorry to hear about your pig of a brother giving the family grief. As if you ain't got enough to contend with already. Hope it gets better. Xxxx

Jo: hope your ok. Unsure about excess drugs. I guess if the boxes are unopened they might be glad of them back, though I suppose they may not taken into consideration as they don't know if they've been tampered with or how they've been stored etc. Not saying by you, but maybe it's a law of some sort that they don't risk taking any returns? Maybe take them with you when you go for the scan and let them discard them for you? Xxxx

Mrs.Thomas: how are you? Hope you are well. Xxxx

I'm not too bad thanks to those for asking, still in the waiting game. Should be called the 5 week wait! 

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## trickynic

Hi Jo - I took mine into the pharmacy at the hospital but I suppose you could take them to any chemist.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

ladies had anyone when on menopur and suprecur come out in spots on the body from the waist up im worried if i go to docs may have to go on antibiotics and give up the cycle not sure what it is yet  x


----------



## jo1985

Thanks nic ill take em wen go for scan .
Annie don't know hun keep eye on it x


----------



## Shellebell

RE the left over drugs
All chemists (I am sure) will take back any medicines to be disposed off correctly, whether they are IVF drugs or not. 
So whoever dispenses drugs will take them back to dispose.
In our area we have medicinal pick up's from the same people who pick up the waste/used needles

And I have to post this 

In the UK it is illegal to sell, exchange or trade medications, drugs and some supplements unless you are licensed to do so.
*For your own legal protection, you must not offer to sell, buy or exchange drugs, medications or supplements from/to other members. Members doing so will be banned from this site.*


----------



## newmum

Hi

Aimme I am not sure about the spots, sorry. Your brother sounds a nightmare! what do they say, you can't choose your family but you can choose your friends or in our case fertility friends lol

Boo, still bleeding, guess its slightly less. I am feeling really drained.

Going out for a cavery soon with DH and Step boys, gonna through weight watchers out of the window today, I reckon I deserve a blow out today  . Think I will have a glass of wine too, really push the boat out

hope you are all having a good weekend. 

nm2b x


----------



## Boomania

NM2B: have a fab afternoon. Eat lots. Stuff weight watchers! Have a lovely glass of wine and have a few more for us too! Glad the bleeding has receded. Xxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Well third night stimming this evening and don't think its really sunk in yet that its started and the end is getting nearer. X


----------



## newmum

thanks boo

or the beginning Wales x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

well have managed to arrange with hubby to go to doctors in the morning so time will tell if this cycle is over for us knew it was going to straight forward something has to jump in and get in the way doesnt it. im so upset at the minute and working myself up to what it could be pharmacy did say one little bit was ringworm and gave me cream but i have started to come out in lots of spots now still rangeing from my neck down to my waist could be anything i suppose may even make my way up to emergency doctors xx


----------



## wales06

Newmum2b  Thats true but trying not to think that far ahead yet  
Hope you had a nice meal and enjoyed the wine..    We ordered several bottles for xmas and they're still here looking at me


----------



## wales06

Ammie stay positive hun, could be anything you don't know yet.  Im praying that it will all be fine. will text you later.xx


----------



## kara76

Aww u poor girl. I would be tempted to go to emergence if its getting worst. How do u feel in yourself


----------



## kara76

Ammie don't worry about anti bs. You can take them. 
I had a mega bad water infection and took anti bs on a cycle, some clinics even prescribe anti bs as part of their protocol


----------



## wales06

That's a relief for her Kara.  It must be awful when you think you might have to abandon tx xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies thanks for your replies waiting on a phone call back from emergency doctors startign to get itchy not sure if it just me over thinking or actually i am itching lol, kara i feel well within myself apart from usual sprecur/menopur symptoms the spots dont go on my arms or legs which is strange literally around my back and front fingers crossed not chicken pox/shingles lets hope it can be cleared up and this cycle can carry on xx


----------



## kara76

Have u had chicken pox? Are they blister like spots? Sounds very odd. Hope its nothing


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Ammie hope you are feeling better and not itching too much, Wales hope the jabs are going well. New mum hope you are ok and had a nice afternoon.
Hi to everyone else!

AFM am ok just tired been ebaying all weekend!, the hospital are supposed to be phoning me tomorrow, if they dont by the afternoon I will be back onto them! xxx


----------



## wales06

Let us no how it goes tomorrow Binky hopefully things will be clearer hun xx

Ammie take care hun and text me later xx


----------



## josiejo

Oh Ammie, I hope everything is ok, try hard not to panic though that is much easier to say than do. I hope Kara has helped put your mind at ease over the anti b's


Binky, I hope they call you early so you know what is happening.


Wales, well done, 3 jabs down woop, not too long now.


Newmum, how are you feeling, how was the carvery?


Boo and Jo, you are almost there in your wait for scans, hope you are both ok


Nessy, how are you?


Hope you all had a good weekend and are happy with the rugby result, I'm not lol


----------



## wales06

Josiejo Glad your ok,  the rugby was good, i was pleased that scotland scored a try even if im welsh hopefully it will help them build on their confidence and team play now.  

Ammie  just keep slapping the cream on then hun and try not to itch them.  Good luck for tomorrow and let us know how you get on.  What time is your appt.    

Ness  have you managed to get the smell of sick out of your carpet yet,  Hope your feeling better hun  

Boo and Jo  not long now and you will have pictues of your little babies  

Binky good luck for your phone call today  

Off to work in half an hour    feeling ok. Was very tearful last night but thats nothing unusual for me really


----------



## wales06

I am absolutely shattered. 

I've not been able to concentrate all day in work and have been doing really stupid things.  Can these drugs give us baby brain without the baby !

Hope everyones had a better day than me


----------



## ammiebabes1920

evening ladies 

well doctor as said one area i have ringworm (like athletes foot but on the body not foot) but all the others could just be a allergic reaction to the medication etc so still no clearer but he said to speak to clinic tomorrow and discuss if they will allow me to carry on.

wont stay long tonight so anyone who i miss i am sooo sorry

binky did you get that phone call today!?

wales hope your feeling better!

Jo not long till the scan now hun xx 

Boo not long for your scan either chick xx

kara thank you for putting my mind at ease feel so much better now x


----------



## newmum

ammie glad you have seen the doctors and all the best for tomorrow

wales hope you feel better, sending you virtual hugs? Its horrible feeling so sad isn't, I'm not surprised your shattered, your prob emotionally drained



did you get your phone call binky?

I'm still bleeding arrghh, just hope nothing too serious 

hi to everyone

x


----------



## wales06

Newmum, hopefully you will stop soon. How long is it to your af date.   Thanks for the hugs defo need them today  

Ammie  good luck in the morning hun let me know how you get on. xx


----------



## newmum

AF was 15 days ago and next visit will be in 10 days, I am so regular, like clock work. Perhaps she wanted to visit twice this month, very very strange x


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all just a quick one as just got in.from a party post more tomorrow. Got appt with arianna next mon so hopefully have more info! Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Yey Binky glad to hear things r moving xxx


----------



## wales06

Binky  i have pm you.  

Ammie  good news on the follie lets hope the little ones grow for friday.  keeping everything crossed for you hun xx 

Newmum  what a bummer two in one month, i think i would take to my bed and not get up till it was all over  

Jo  good luck for thurs,  are u able to put pictures on here ? 

Boo  hope your feeling ok chick  not long now 

Ness hope your alright hun  

5th jabb tonight, not going too bad, tummy getting a little sensitive now. Not much sleep last night as it was uncomfortable all night.
Got real bad pain low down in my tummy when i have a number 1, just as it's comming to an end.  Get this usually when ovulating so not that unusual  just a bit more painful now  
Got scan fri morn at 8:45  not really feeling anything about it as trying not to get my hopes up.

Has everyone had cards and flowers today.......
My dh just said  "did'nt think we were bothering with it"  so no surprises for me. xx


----------



## jo1985

Hi wales I struggle putting photos up but will try put it up instead off picture off me.
I had flowers card n a teddy bear bless him.I.bought him his fav chocs LOL 
Boo not long for u hun the wsit is maddening.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies!

binky hope everything goes well for you monday and you get some answers!

wales06 good luck for your scan on friday shame we both have to go to work after could of had a coffee

jo good luck for your scan hun you never know there could be a very big suprise in store (Twins  )

nm2b i hope things clear up hun and your af come on track and you are all back on the right road xx

boo not long hun now for your scan as well chick

josie hope you are oky hun xx

afm i had my scan today and my lead follicles (2) were 13mm and then a few were 10mm-11mm and then had a few under 10mm left side hardly any and right side had a fair few as last time left ovary dont want to work so rescanning now friday to see when ec is lets hope we can keep to monday as planned xx


----------



## newmum

Hello everyone

Its our anniversary today, and last year we had our EC postpone today, so loads of memories going around in my head. Hope you have all been spoilt.

Aimme good news on your scan, how you feeling now? have the spots gone down and did you have to have antibiotics after all?

Wales good luck with scan Friday, hope your belly gets better and it will all be worth it. 

Got a Yantra mat today from amazon, its supposed to relax you and de stress you, you can get them from argos also the reviews look really good. 

nm2b x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Hope everyone has had a nice day.

Ammie thats good news about follies, its all going well for you.
Wales had your message thanks hun, glad the jabs are going ok.
Jo you must be getting so excited!!!
New mum, happy anniversary, hope you have had a nice day hun.
Boo hope you are ok?

Well afm, been on pins all day had a txt 6am this morning to say that my friend up north had her baby at 2am, she is 2 months early and was 3lb 14. She rang me tonight and thankfully mother and baby are doing well, and she is stunning!!!
Am home alone this eve as DH is at footie!, Just want monday to come now!

xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

aww binky thank heavens mum and baby are both doing well its horrible when things happen like this isnt it been through it 3 times with friends its horrid.

nm2b my spots have gone down a little fingers crossed they will be gone by friday with a bit of luck, doctor looked at one on my neck and said it was ringworm (athletes foot on the body and skin) sounds horrid and makes me feel dirty lol and he gave me cream for that one but he looked at all my other spots and said he wanst sure what they were and could be an allergic reaction so i have been putting the cream on them anyway which seems to be bringing them down.

hope everyone is okay its only a short on this time as i am shattered so im off up the wooden hill now and dont plan on getting up before 7am we shall see been having a few sleepless nights and they catching up on me know but also had the niece for last 2 nights as her parents were arguing so i kidnapped her so that she wouldnt see it but they sorted now so she going home in the morning cant handle a 3 nearly 4 year old who can be a right pain sometimes with not listening etc typical toddler and a mother in a wheelchair who can also be a pain in the **** worse than the toddler lmao, dont have to do much for either of them really has molly will use toilet etc and so can mum at my house its just when you need to go out its put molly in the car get mums wheelchair into car mum will walk aided with a walking stick and support to the car which takes ages as she can take baby steps only then when you get to your destination starts again but its difficult i carparks at the mo until she gets her blue badge we have to struggle today we went to the hosp then to jump then to radyr then home and it takes its toll even tho hubby was fantastic and helped everytime as he wont let me lift anything it has drained me well and truely sorry to moan lol xx


----------



## Boomania

Well ladies! It's all going on on here!!  glad things are moving along for you all.
Ammie: hope your not so itchy n scratchy now. Bet it was awful. 
Binky,NM2B, Wales, Jo1985, Josiejo.....hope your all well and not going too insane  

Wishing you all the luck in the world with your progress. Xxxx

AFM: been given a day off today by my DF (he's also my boss) as during my day off yesterday I was sick and I've had AF feeling for two days. Not like cramps or twinges, I mean proper period pains, the type we get when we can't move and it niggles like toothache. It's like having AF but without the bleeding (thankfully). If that makes sense? DF tells me to ring the hospital, but I doubt there's much they can do. They'll tell me to rest and wait for scan next week. Obviously he's worried as much as me. But when I had the bleed the other week, they couldn't do anything. It's out of their control. But anyway, I'm resting now. Think I just over did it at work fri, sat n mon. I was in my feet all day and extremely busy. Still knicker watching though!! Still crapping myself over the scan next Wednesday. It's hard to get it out of my mind. 

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning Everyone!      
How are you all? oooooo I've so missed you ladies!   

It's been a few days (about 5 days I think)  since I last come on here, I know feel more human now this virus is coming to an end. 
I returned to work for 2 days last week and on my day's off I came down with that winter sick virus    vomitting, poops, stinking cold and chest infection    I think it was after all the tx and worrying about returning to work. (stress has allot to answer for!) Plus I work in a dental surgery and the amount of people who still come in with their cold, viruses and lurgy... Patients think looking into someone's mouth you or others won't catch anything! grrrrrrr    mask and visor and vigerous hand washing!

Wales06 - hope the injections are going ok? thinking of you. Valentines? ha ha, I know what you mean about 'bothering this year'. My DP is on nights, so he said Valentines will be on Thursday....Hummmmm I shall wait and see! no wiff of a card lol  The smell of vomit is kinda under control, I think I have srubbed the pattern off the carpet! oh the joys of being ill. I'll try and make it to the loo next time!  

nm2b - hey lovely, how's things? you still got af atm? she has been naughty creeping up on you like that! when is your baseline scan? hope you well xx  

Ammiebabes - poor you with the spots and having the worry of not knowing what they are. I hope your on the mend and it doesn't interfere with tx for you xx  

Mrs.T - hope your good?  I'm now on the DHEA, hope my hair don't fall out, I'm watching my weight and hoping I don't end up looking like a teenager with spots....I've heard so many side effects, so far so good!   

Boo - hope your ok and NOT doing star jumps with forward rolly polly's!    Take it easy, wish I could give advice on the pains but I'm sure everything is ok. It must be hard not to worry and all the knicker watching! please little jelly bean....stay snuggly xxxx 

Kara, binkyboo, Josiejo, and Jo....... thinking of you ladies. I hope your all well and I love hearing your progress. 

Everyone else, please join this thread, the ladies are wonderful support, laughs, tears and friends.  
Anyone I have missed, I hope all the tx is going to plan and your well    

AFM - Now on DHEA, TX has been planned for stimms end of MAY, EC in JUNE = ICSI and No Pill to down regulate this time!!!! Now back on my healthy eating plan, as I have to go through the BMI on this 2nd cycle. Luckly I lost 2 and half stone before my 1st tx...but I want to loose another stone as my BMI is on border of 28-30 at present. 

r.i.p. my Chesney  - you were the One and Only. We tried, We failed, but you will always bring a smile on my face, when ever I hear that song. It's given me strength to carry on and even more positive than ever xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Aww Ness, sounds like you've been rough. Hope your over the worst now. Lots of bugs about. I work in an opticians and you get all sorts through them doors coughing in ya face and sneezing etc. yuk!
Glad you've got a plan, I wish you every success with this one. The ches just wasn't ready this time, but next time you might have all members of new kids on the block on board!! 
No star jumps for me or roly poly's....just the Macarena with a bit of a half hearted cartwheel at the end!

Glad your fighting back.  

Boo xxxxxxxx

(ouch! Just sprained my ankle doing the moonwalk!)


----------



## wales06

I need HELP  
I opened a new bottle of 1200 menopur tonight. Put the water in ready and it went all fizzy at the top and has like a white foam on the top. Has anyone had this before.  I opened a different one and used that just incase.?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all, sorry I've been AWOL - I have been reading but not getting around to posting. So tired, no news here waiting for ovulation so I can book in my FET

Jo - good luck for tomorrow

Boo - I think you are officially bonkers! Your posts always make me laugh. Not long til scan now. Hope you feel better soon

Nessy - we'll all think of you when we hear that song now. Glad you're planning the way forward, I'm always a lot better when armed with a plan. It took a while for spotty skin to kick in for me, but I can cope with a few spots for all the good it's doing

Ammie - glad you are doing well, good luck for Friday

Wales - glad jabbing is going well. Good luck for scan Friday

Nm2b - hope the bleeding has settled down

Binky - glad you've got an appt with Arianna, hope you get some answers

JosieJo - sorry about your caravan lovely, you must've been gutted to give up your retreat. Hope you are keeping your chin up


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - I missed your post. I've not had this myself sorry


----------



## josiejo

Mrs T, was wondering where you were. How are you doing? Do you have dates in place now? I am doing good feeling really strong at the min so want to get going but will be a few months yet argh!!


Wales, really sorry I can't help. I hope things are going well apart from that.


Nessy, sounds like you are feeling nice and strong and ready to start again. Good luck with the healthy eating and weightloss, I am on that mission too as my comfort eating got out of control since my last bfn. 


Boo, you are really having a rough time of it on your wait for scan, next Wednesday cannot come quick enough I am sure. Its great working for your DF so you can easily get the time you need. I work for my DH and I take too much advantage of that lol


Ammie, things sound a little stressful for you at them min. I hope you are able to take time to relax. Best of luck for Friday's scan.


Jo, I am so excited for you for tomorrow, wishing you loads of luck x


Newmum, have you tried your yantra mat yet? I will have to go have a wee look at those.


Binky, thats great you have your appointment sorted. Fingers crossed you can get planning in place soon.


I hope I haven't missed anyone, but if I have I hope you are doing well at whatever stage you are at.


I am high as a kite as my 13yr old niece is going to be playing Cosette in les Miserables at her school, she is the youngest to get a solo part so I am so proud. I have never seen Les Mes so looked on youtube at the song she will be singing and I was in tears. She will be mortified at her mum, gran and aunt all crying in the audience. Got to book my flights to Scotland, had a look yesterday and they are expensive.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - glad you are feeling good. Aww Les Mis is my fave musical, that's fab I would be in tears too. You are right to feel really proud. When I get my ovulation surge I've gotta call the clinic and book in for ET so hopefully won't be long


----------



## jo1985

Quick post .. thanks girls wee bit excited n bit nervous . Post tom scan is at 845 am xxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Jo - all the best for tomorrow, thinking of you! x


----------



## wales06

good luck for tomorrow Jo xx


----------



## Boomania

Good luck Jo. Early start, early news! Xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Only 15 minutes to go Jo


----------



## wales06

I think im going to take the day off today.    I been awake all night uncomfortable and feeling sick.  In work im on the go constantly and don't get chance to keep up my water etc  so think im going to have a bit of me time today


----------



## jo1985

Well ladies all is k 1 little bean seen with fluttering heartbeat. Wana thank u all for ur support and hope u reach a bfp soon xxx


----------



## Boomania

I've been flicking in and out of the thread for news all morning! 

Congratulations Jo!!! I'm so happy and relieved for you. That's just amazing. Another milestone passed!

What's the next step now?

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Jodie said to phone gp n book appt I'm officialy discharged from ivf wales she wants to see the baby tho lol x


----------



## wales06

Congrats Jo, I'm soooo happy for you. I hope everything carry's on well for u and keep in touch with us all. We will want progress reports and pictures xxx


----------



## Boomania

Guess it seems strange being discharged! Your in the reality world now Jo. Hopefully I will be joining you soon.

Fab news. Xxxxx

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## Jule

Jo that's fabulous news so pleased for u.been checking for news.preg bride u will be then


----------



## jo1985

wales ill still b ere stalking u all lol 

boo quite strange being dischanrged got doc appt thursday to document it as she put it lol 

jule ahhh thanks hun yeah pg bride defo be about 13 weeks , just glad scan is done and all is ok xx


----------



## newmum

fab news Jo x


----------



## wales06

Boo  how long till your scan now must just be a couple of days,  Exciting  

Newmum  Hiya hows it going, hope you had a good anniversary  

Ammie good luck for the morning hun hope they have grown nicely.  

Mrs T  you still playing the waiting game  

Binky  good luck for monday hope you have a more productive  appointment this time  

Afm  i've had a duvet day today  feel like i've got a tummy full of gremlins  .  Up'd the wter etc so been back and fro the toilet all day.
Got my follie scan in the morning at 08:45.  driving myself so early start i think  
Hope everyones well


----------



## Boomania

Wales: good luck with your scan tomorrow. Let us know your progress. 
I've had a duvet day too. Feeling rough as guts. Bleurgh! Got scan next Wednesday. 

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

wales duvet day sounds gd hun , gd luck for scan in the morning hun , was really quiet there at 845 this morning xxx


----------



## trickynic

Glad the scan went well Jo and great to see your new ticker! When you go to the GP, they will give you an info pack which says "Congratulations, you're pregnant". That's when it really sunk in for me.


Best of luck to all the other girls on treatment and hope for lots more BFPs this year!


----------



## newmum

Hey Wales you are having your scan now, looking forward to reading your news

Anniversary was lovely thanks, didn't do anything on the day other than work and DH went to football in the evening. We went out Wed night which was lovely.

Josie Jo, I tried the yantra mat out Tuesday, it was quite painful to start with, but then after 10 mins I felt so relaxed and it also helped with my lower back pain. I am going to try and get myself in a routine now and use every evening. Exciting news about your niece. I remember bursting out in tears when I listened to one of my nieces singing Adele at a school concert. proud Aunties lush  

I have noticed something on here that alot of our other halves work night shifts? not sure if this is just coincidence or not  

I was so sad to hear about Whitney I loved her!

anyway hello everyone 

nm2b x


----------



## wales06

Thanks for the good wishes girlies,  Had the scan and feeling a bit deflated and confused.
Waiting for a phone call this afternoon to say whats happening.
There were loads of really large follies but i have responded a little too well.  Also with the pcos they have taken blood to make sure they're not cysts.
The lining of my womb is still not quite right so they are either going to go ahead with EC on mon and do tx or freeze them till my lining is better or abandon altogether.
If they freeze them will this count as one go and when im then ready will that be my second go.  Im sooo confused.  Hopefully will know more later.  Will keep you posted. xx


----------



## wales06

Jodie just called. I'm in for ec on monday at 10:30.  I'm pooping myself now.  My progestrone levels r fine so I must just have quite a thick womb lining. 

Ammie I wish u were there with me too. Get drinking those shakes girly xx


----------



## Boomania

Fab news Wales!! Exciting......yet nervous times. Xxxxxxx

I just got back from the Heath to collect 5 days worth of cyclogest. It was eerie as the waiting room was empty and reception closed.

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Wales whoop Ec monday exciting hope u get a bumper crop .
Boo I had to pick up more  cyclogest once had bfp but jodie ad Yest that just take till runs out as there s no evidence taking till 12 weeks does ne thing as ur already pg but I got two pack left anyway. Not long till scan boo whoop excited for u Xx


----------



## Boomania

Cheers Jo. Just would've hated to take one a day instead then if something goes wrong look back and wonder if it was that . Plus a nurse advised me to take two a day. So better do as I'm told!

Even though the scan is next Wednesday it seems ages away! Hurry up!

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Thanks girls.  Im hoping Ammie is ok, she's feeling very flat as still got to wait for another scan on monday and she was ahead of me. She's also had alot of pain this afternoon.
So sending lots of positive energy your way hun.


----------



## newmum

Oh Wales EC Monday, god its a mad journey we take! You went from not knowing what was going on after your scan to having your call saying EC Monday eeeks its a crazy old thing IVF! 

   Ammiee

nm2b x


----------



## josiejo

Wales, that is great news that EC is Monday, enjoy the sedation! 


Ammie, try not to worry, the follies sometimes just take a wee bit longer to grow and it means nothing as to wither the tx will work. I am sure you will given a date and time for ec on Monday.    


Boo, I am sure 5 days feel like forever at the moment but it will be here before you know it. All this waiting drives you mad!


Newmum, I am so excited as my niece won't sing in front of us so it will be the first time hearing her sing properly. How old is you niece? 


I got a letter from the gyne today, all the swabs have came back clear so can go ahead with hsg after next af. Unfortunately my smear came back as being a 'scanty' sample again so got to wait 3 months again for another, feeling p'd off and worried that its going to be something wrong and/or my next treatment ends up getting delayed. I have had such a positive week but today I feel totally fed up, just want to get going again asap.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi ladies 

wales yay!! for ec on monday wishing you all the best hun and hope they will let you carry on with the cycle. wish i was in with you monday xx

boo hope everything goes well for you on wednesday sending you lots of   xx

jo hope your feeling good xx

josie oh hun keep positive im sure it will all come back clear it happens alot with smears leave all us ladies panicking xx

afm  i had my scan today still got loads of follicles on the right side and no where near as many on the left lead follicle was 18mm but jodie and the doctor decided it be best to carry on for extra few days to get them bit bigger so back for another scan monday possible egg collection wednesday was feeling very down early in a lot of pain with my belly but now i have settled down on settee jabs done and hot water bottle at the ready.

what protein shakes do you ladies use? jodie said to drink at least 2 litres of water a day and up the protein and def take protein shakes, good thing is i was already drinking 2 litres a day anyway of the sparkling flavoured spring water and extras if i had any eg hot chocs , im shattered today my only concern is when to drive the mother home as if i am having egg collection wednesday i dont want to be driving her home thursday because of being in pain or sore but then i dont wnat to be driving her home after et. trying to explain to her i wont be comfortable driving her home after ec/et due to being sore arrggghhh wish she would understand xxx


----------



## jo1985

Wales chuffed Ec is soon for u hun. 
Ammie I always had more follies left than right hun my biggest at ec was 23 mm but only takes one.
Nm2b how r u hun ..??
Boo whoop scan wed yey.

Afm I'm doin ok had my first bout off sickness today this am after becki n tonight after choc bean is making itself known now I ve seen it
Gd luck to all have fab weekend xxx


----------



## wales06

Morning ladies, just a quick question. As ec is monday, will that be counted as da one b4 having et. If it works will I go from monday for my date?
Hope everyone has a great weekend xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi ladies

It's a dreary wet Saturday morning, Jeremy kyle in USA is on (OMG!) , but PMA is still with me!  
  Finally starting my meal replacement packs/healthy eating again today. Even tho loosing the initial 3 stone (on my weight loss plan I did back last year), Im now on the war path to loose more ready for 2nd cycle of ICSI in May. I have to meet the nhs criteria all over again, even though we have just been through IUI. Got appt booked with Jodie in April, so not long. Jodie said she is excited, which is lovely that the IVF staff get involved. More PMA !!!! Popping into town later to buy more brazils and pregncare tablets as I've run out. What protein shakes do you girls buy?  
I'm now on DHEA, like NM2B and Mrs.T, is there anything else I can take ladies? any tips on vits or potions?

Wales - how exciting, PMA going in buckets your way for Mon ec! 
Boo - Scan Wed, starjumps coming your way hun! whooo hoooooo xx
Ammie - don't do anything you don't want to, especially if your in pain. Sometimes in life you just have to think about you and your well being. Take it easy....Grow follies, grow xxx
NM2B - how you doing? any side effects on the DHEA? I'm only 3 days in with them, so nothing with me yet! lol    xx
Binky - good luck for Mon xx
Jo - sickness eh? I bet your coping fine, it's amazing how life turns around. hugs to you and little beany xx
Mrs T - hows tricks? any news or updates? xx
Trickynic - hello lovely, I hope your well? xx

    PMA and vibes to all who are on tx atm. I love coming on here and catching up with you ladies.
I say this every time, anyone who I've missed out, hope your doing good and keep us all posted on your progress!  

hugs ness xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie - I had a scan this morning and seems I've missed the ovulation this month so FET will be delayed, might not sound that bad but I'm feeling so fed up on this rollercoaster

Jo - well done on scan

Wales - good luck for EC

Ammie - hope Monday goes well and you are booked in for EC as planned

Boo - nearly there

JosieJo - Grr, there's always something. Keep strong lovely

Newmum - hi

Nessy - glad to hear you have PMA back, I'm gonna send you a list of my supplements..


----------



## Nessybaby

Thanks Mrs.T your too good  
Any other drugs I should mention to Jodie/Debs too? I mentioned DHEA to Debs and it was only then she thought it would be a good idea. I suppose if you don't ask, you don't get eh?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

You were on max menopur last time but the pill wouldn't have helped. They might change you to a different protocol but I've had good egg results on DHEA plus 450 menopur so hope it works for you.


----------



## newmum

Morning, nice day off for me today yippee, just going to tidy up a bit for a viewing later, both DH and myself have our flats up for sale. Then I will pick up my SB's from their Nan's.

Oh Mrs T, what a shame you have to wait again, must seem the longest wait ever, it will all be worth it in the end

Aimmee, can't your Mum stay a bit longer so you don't have to drive or will that be more stress? Is there anyone else who could help? It must be very hard for you with not having the support and understanding from your Mum. I didn't take any protein shakes so can't help there. My EC was also delayed for a couple of days I don't think its unusual so try not to worry

Nessy a 3 stone loss thats great, what plan was that? I am on weight watchers and lost half a stone bringing my BMI down to 28.3 or something I think. No side effects on DHEA unless thats the reason why AF paid me an extra visit this month, but guess I will never know

Hi Jo, I am ok thanks, just wish I knew why I had two AF visits in a month, trying to think it was mother natures way of giving my body extra preparation time. I have a smear Monday afternoon, so maybe that will shine some light? I am glad you are doing well. Will you have to get your dress refitted its nice and snug for choc bean? exciting times ahead for you. I loved our wedding day x

hi everyone else, stay dry on this wet day  

nm2b x


----------



## Nessybaby

NM2B - good luck with the sale of your flats. I did my own weight loss plan. 2 meal replacements shakes, soups or bars during the day (any of the brands eg: slim fast, celebrity, biggest looser, Optislim from Lloyds pharmacy) , tons of fruit and veg.  Plenty of water and a very healthy meal in eve. I tend to stick to fish, chicken and veggies. I have brazils and cashews too as a snack. My treat on weekends is a frozen curly wurly! I don't drink at all, I haven't for prob about 5 years now, I don't miss it and don't enjoy it anymore. (I used to be a big drinker in my teens and 20's, too much partying and being cabin crew became a lifestyle.)

Mrs.T - yes it was agreed that the pill completely messed me up on last cycle. I bled lightly everyday for 3 months prior tx, prob stopping my body producing oestrogeon naturally. hence only one 'Chesney' follie.
Debs said she never's put ladies of my age on the pill to down reg or who has low amh. I wish I had her from the start. My notes were read by about 3 diff nurses who all go a bit mixed up on what tx I was having, hence the pill given 1st before stimms. When it's your 1st go on IVF you don't question as you trust what they give you is the right tx?! PMA for round 2 *ding ding*

I'm off to Holland and Barrett now........I got a big carrier bag for the *Big Rattle*  
PMA PMA PMA PMA  xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Morning ladies 

nessy get stocked up holland and barrett got most of the stuff we have on buy one get one for a penny 

nm2b to be honest think it be more stress if she stayed and i dont mean it nasty but as she is in a wheelchair makes my life slightly harder but i have said she may have to go home earlier during the week instead of the weekend as i prefer her home before the ec and dreaded phone call to be fair

jo oh hun but the sickness is def worth it 

wales hope your feeling okay today hun xx

sorry for anyone i have missed i feeling rubbish today just had to go out and get gas as we are very low usually top up on a friday but didnt take the keys dont plan on going out today at all to be honest so wasnt chuffed with the gad woke up this morning with a banging headache and sore throat some of my spits are starting to disapear others are coming up think it may be from the wipes i have eliminated them out for now to see, belly heavy and still slighty hurting but it will be worth it all going to go and sleep for a bit now and see how i feel later, thanks for all the positive energy its lovely talking to you all on here you help so much especially when hardly anyone knows about the cycle xx


----------



## wales06

Just set the alarm for 10:30 for trigger shot incase I nod off.
What we all been upto today,  I had to go to abergavenny shoppin with my mum but did'nt last long. Too much pain and exhausted.  Xxx
Dh stayin in and not a drop of alcohol so has hijacked my computer playing bingo, so I got to use my phone.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey wales enjoy your drug free day tomorrow hun and hope erything goes well  on monday im not in as much pain today as yesterday but still some struggling to drink my water today and feel sick at the thought of protein shake so going to have to give it a miss but have eaten plenty of other stuff for protein today xx


----------



## newmum

wow nessy sounds like you did really well, I always find when I do slim fast I crave in because I really miss eating food. Are you going to do this plan again?

hope you are feeling better aimmee  I understand what you say about your mum, is she ok about going home early?

good luck wales with your trigger shot, wow EC Monday  

I read that a lot of you eat Brazil nuts, well I absolutely hate any kind if nuts, can anyone recommend anything else?

nm2b x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

i wasnt going to pop back on tonight but beware this is tmi lol i have very sore boobs and clear discharge i didnt get this before and im worried it may mean cycle isnt working right and my af is going to come is this normal or not?? i didnt have it last cycle xx

nm2b yeah i think she understands when i mentioned it she didnt really suggest a date etc so i sure hope she does xx


----------



## trickynic

Wales - I think you will have ET on the Thursday or Saturday if you go to blast. Best of luck


----------



## Nessybaby

NM2B - yep, back on that eating plan, I've just had salmon, broccoli and carrots.  
Shame you dont like nuts but Mrs.T prob got some good advice on what else to eat?  Full of good advice Mrs.T  

Mrs.T - been to Holland and Barrett earlier, spent £56 on all the tablets you advised me on. (original bill was £112, but some were on half price or at a very big discount....so I got my 3 months worth) The sales assistant guessed what I was needing them for, so I knew I had the right cocktail of goodies. lol
Thank you xx

Ammie - I can't advise on your symptoms, but I'm sure all is ok. Every cycle can be different, so don't worry. I'm sure the other ladies will agree too. If in doubt, ring the clinic. 

Wales - only 2 hours to go for your trigger! exciting

Have a fab Saturday night all xx ness


----------



## kara76

Yeah every cycle is different that's for sure. sore boobs and discharge common for any part of it too

Brazil nuts are eaten for the selenmiun so u could always take this is pill form. I know hate brazil nuts lol

I read every day ladies so keeping an eye of u all


----------



## wales06

Ammie I just text u hun.
Ness. Did u enjoy being cabin crerw, its something I've always fancied.
Newmum 1 hour to go. Its all happening so quick. If it was to work don't think I'd believe it.
Can anyone direct me to the C1 corridor I think its called, where I got to go on monday. And what do they sedate u with coz I'm not good with morphine etc thank you xxx


----------



## josiejo

Wales, I can't remember exactly what they use for sedation but its completely different feeling to morphine. Its actually a really nice sleepy feeling, a bit like being drunk lol. I am afraid I am rubbish at directions, dh always just drags us up there lol Have a look on the hospital website as there is a map on there.


Ness, who did you fly with? My sister worked for BA for years and didn't give up until she was in her early 40's, I used to get to go on some of her trips. I too have spent a fortune in Holland and Barrett and Superdrug, all be worth it!!


Ammie, I always get sore boobs when I cycle. Sorry you are having such a rubbish day, I hope tomorrow will be a better one with better weather so you can get out for a while.


Mrs T, so sorry you have to wait even longer for your FET cycle. Are you still going with a natural cycle?


----------



## ammiebabes1920

wales im not being rude hun my phone as died i will run up and charge it in a minute not long now xx

thanks all for the advice made me feel more comfy currently snuggled up with a hot water bottle as a little pain mum as agreed to go home tomorrow to help us out and come back down mothers day ish xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - what a bargain. You can rattle with me now..As for the advice, I'm afraid it's a sign of many tx, plus all the great advice I've got from Kara over the years of course!

Nm2b - I loathe brazil nuts and pineapple juice but still have them every day. Feels kinda good to suffer a bit!

JosieJo - nope, going to switch to medicated on day 21. Thought I'd give it a go but being such a control freak it's hard not being able to plan and I clearly cant trust this body to do anything right!

Wales - enjoy the EC, its really nothing to worry about. Apparently I have chatted away all through EC but don't remember a thing, gawd knows what I was saying..

Ammie - theres nothing quite like a hot water bottle.


----------



## wales06

Oh well girlies, trigger shot done. Roll on next wk now.
I'm off to bed now so good night Xxx


----------



## newmum

Afternoon everyone on this sunny Cardiff day

Wales, I don't remember EC, other than waking and my DH said the first words I said was 'babes we have two eggs, thats good' with a big smile on my face. Good Luck you will be just fine you are made to feel really comfortable

Mrs T, I couldn't stomach brazil nuts at all I would be sick, even the smell of any nuts makes me want to be sick. I will stock up on selenmiun (thanks Kara) instead. Is pineapple juice for the same thing?

Nessy I forgot to ask, why a frozen curly wurly? do they last longer that way? lol your cabin crew exeriences sounds interesting. I worked in holiday parks when I was a student which I throughly enjoyed, was lucky though because I did it with my best mate

Aimmee sounds like a good idea to drive your Mum home today, are you originally from Derby? I have relatives that way and visited them this week. Take care driving

AFM I am off to my god son's 3rd birthday party today (joy of joys!) I didn't go last year because I couldn't face anyone after our failed cycle, so feel I need to show my face this year. Its a friends son and too be honest I am not sure why she asked me to be god mother without sounding ungrateful. Will be brave and wear my smile     

nm2b x


----------



## Nessybaby

NM2B - frozen curly wurly to last longer and get satisfaction! just watch you don't crack your teeth! lol  
enjoy the party! brave smiles....you never know, you may actually like having jelly and icecream and a load of screaming kiddies.


----------



## wales06

Thank you for all the good wishes ladies.  Starting to feel a little nervous now.    My tummy is worst it has been today, feels like i got eel's swimming around in there.  We just went out for dinner and every bump in the car was painful.  Dinner was lush though so worth it.  

Hope everyone's havin a lovely lazy day,  and Ammie had a safe journey and feeling better. xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi all 

nm2b yeah hun im originally from swadlincote but been living here since jan 2003 with hubby.

wales good luck for tomorrow hun hope all goes well i have everything crossed for you hope your not to sore and hope the pain goes off for you even slightly i took my hot water bottle with me in the car today.

afm not in to much pain today but we have driven mum home not long got home im not as tired as i thought i may be well scan tomorrow so we will see how follicles are doing im getting very excited now xx good luck to everyone who is on 2ww awaiting scan or ec/et say im having ec wednesday when do i need to stop intercourse is today a no no or tomorrow  xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, only a quick one as feeling crap, AF has arrived and today is not being a very nice auntie!!!!,, feminax every few hours.
Wales good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you, ammie hope you ok?, hope evreyone is ok, will post tomorrow, my appt is 4pm. Night ladies xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi binky im good thanks hun, hope she leaves you alone soon xx


----------



## josiejo

Just a quick post to wish Wales loads of luck for EC tomorrow, fingers crossed for a nice healthy crop. Let us know how you get on. 


Also best of luck to Ammie and Binky for your scans tomorrow, hope it is great news for both of you.


----------



## jo1985

Wishin everyone who got scans Ec et tom thinking off u all .
Binky hope u feel btr swn Xx 
Hiya everyone else hope all had gd day xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Wales - good luck for EC tomorrow, enjoy the sedation!

Ammie - good luck for scan. Hope you get your EC date 

Binky - good luck for appt and hope AF settles down for you


----------



## newmum

Wow that was hard my two best friends with their children and holding their babies, thank god for my DH who came with me, glad that 3 yo arty is over until the next one 

Good Luck Wales, Aimme and Binky

Got my smear tomorrow so only in work for half day, lets see if that brings any news?

nm2b x


----------



## kellys12

Hi Everyone
I have not been on for a while but I tested early and got a faint line on wed,thur.fri and
yesterday and today done a clear blue which both said pregnant 2-3 weeks.

I cant believe how lucky we are after 10 years of waiting so fingers crossed for my scan
in 3 weeks that everything will be ok.

Good Luck to everyone going through treatment now and hope you all positive results too!

Kelly


----------



## jo1985

Fab news Kelly all the best hun Xx


----------



## wales06

Kelly thats great news  

Ammie good luck for later hun, hope they're nice and big now.  

Binky hope your feeling better and good luck  for some good news for you.x 

Newmum  Well done for being brave, it's so hard. Some days it feels like everyone that walks through the door with a baby or pg comes straight to me, and you just want to run and hide.  

Mrs T  thank you for the good wishes  

Boo  Not long now hun, your nearly there. 

Ness Hope your monday blues are'nt making you feel to bad  

Jo Hows the wedding plans going, have you got much left to do.  Hope your well  

Afm  i got butterflies in my tummy now.  Im showered and bag packed just waiting to go, but got another hour yet. I hate hanging around.
Speak to you all later with an update


----------



## wales06

I missed Josiejo,  Morning hun hope your well, thank you for the best wishes i hope they are ready as the follies grew quite quickly.

I need to write down everyones names coz i alway miss people off    SORRY


----------



## wales06

Well girlies we have 8 eggs, not sure if that's average or low. But its enough for me I only want two. So will call me between 10 and 12 tomorrow. If anything goes wrong they will call but other than that they will call day before et.  Embiologistb didn't want to give me icsi but spoke to dr grace and said we must. So waiting again now. Got my pesseries
Hope everyone one who had appts today went well. 
I'm on the settee now with mum sick bowl, I as so impressed with dh looking after me as I was projectile vomiting .  Still it will b worth it xxXxx


----------



## newmum

Wow 8 eggs well done Wales, good luck for your call. When is your ET do you know yet? I hoe the sickness stops for you soon, bless DH. Im not sure if thats low or high, sorry. Maybe the other ladies will. I got 2 so any more than that is loads to me, and as we all say it only takes 1. I am pleased you are happy with 8 

Aimmee how did your scan go?

Boo did your appointment go ok?

Good news Kelly

AFM: had my smear think she found it had to find my cervix (TMI) because it wasn't central? whatever that means, roll on the results
Really busy morning in work, been told my team are doubling in size and also one of my team is 7 weeks pregnant. I sat down with my manager to tell him I was feeling stressed with some issues outside work, I didn't mention any of my stresses from IVF, I am hoping he will take my stress into consideration in work, and also if I get to my 2ww I will use stress for the reason to be off work.

Hi to everyone else, I hope you have all had a good day

nm2b x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi ladies 

wales wow 8 eggs hun thats brill i got 6 last time but it only takes 1 xx hope you are feeling better soon hun xx

binky how did your appointment go hun xx was they still mega busy hun i was in there hours and then over a hour in pharmacy

woop woop kelly congratulations hun xx


afm scanned today left side as got a fair few follicles today and about 19mm right side as loads and 23mm  they did blood tests as they are now worried about me over stimulating  but i feel great within myself so they have said if i do become ill i have to have my eggs frozen . but got trigger shot at midnight tonight so think maybe alarm having to be set for that lol jodie said on the phone i got to drink at least 2 litres a day which i have been doing all the way through this cycle maybe thats why i feel good lol apart from the frequent visits to the loo excited and nervous about the dreaded phone call xx


----------



## Boomania

Congratulations Wales on your fabulous 8. I'm sure you'll get fab news tomorrow. Sorry your sick though. Not nice. 

Ammie: fab news on follies. Sounds like you have a good bundle there! Take it easy and keep drinking the water as they say. Got everything crossed for you for EC. Looks like your onto a good one. 

Boo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thanks boo what time is your scan on wednesday xx


----------



## newmum

good news aimmee, drink that water. EC tomorrow then, that's great got everything crossed for you x


----------



## wales06

Thanks ladies, all cwtched up on settee, still feelin a little sick and extremely uncomfortable. Just had another paracetamol.
Well done Ammie we got role reversal now, we were 3 days the other way around.
Newmum hope they will be alright in work for you.
Binky how did u get on hun.
Sending lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Boomania

Ammie: scan is at 11:30. Absolutely bricking it!! Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Boo hunny so happy scan day gas come round . All will b ok hun looking forward to pic xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Wales that is a fab amount of eggs, well done you, just relax this evening.
Ammie, good luck for the trigger shot tonight, and enjoy your drug free day tommorow!!
Boo, good luck for the scan tomorrow.
New mum, hope you are ok.
Hi to everyone else.

AFM well I went down today my appt was 4pm but got in there about 4.40! Arianna had my gynae notes and from reading the report from the op it has been decided that she is referring me to liverpool. Mr G tried to mobilise the ovaries as much he could but not as much as they would have wanted, he wrote on the notes in capital letters highlighted! recommends egg collection through abdomen. I am just glad that they have listened to what Mr G recommended. So the next stage is Arianna will apply to transfer my funding  and write to liverpool womens hospital asking them to send my appt.  I said to her that I was concerned that the endo will continue to increase whilst waiting, so she has prescribed me prostrap for 3 mths starting the 5th March to regress the endo, she also said that this could count as down regging.  I also told her I am taking pregnacare and would else would recommend that could help with the treatment, so she has prescribed me dhea, I dont really know a lot about these two drugs so would be very grateful for any advice!!!!  Although I am no longer going to be recieveing treatment at ivf wales I am still going continue on here if you all dont mind, as I count you all as friends. She did say there would be a possibility of scanning in Cardiff as it is obviously a long way to Liverpool. So watch this space!!! xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Jo: thanks lovely. Not long until wednesday now! Crapping my kecks!!! Xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Blinky I am so pleased u have a plan. The hospital at liverpool is fab. I went there for an endometrial biospy


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks Kara, that has put my mind at ease a bit, it's the logistics I will have to plan, where we will stay etc when we have ec!! x


----------



## kara76

travelodge it hun close by incase your sore after . We live in west wales so travelled up through wales and it was beautiful.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi ladies 

oh im drinking loads im suprised i stay off the toilet long enough to drink it lol 

Binky - hope all goes well at liverpool but we will alwasy class you as our friend and your still welcome to come to our meets etc you are so bubbly i love it 

boo - i be getting to c1 when you go for scan wishing you all the best hun

wales - its weird isnt it how its all reversed but we will get there in the end xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - well done, rest up now

Ammie - glad appt went well, nearly there now

Binky - so glad you have a plan. Of course you must stick around, I do - whether you lot like it or not!

Boo - ooh, exciting. Only two more sleeps...


----------



## wales06

Hi ladies just a quick question,havin a bath soon and just wondered which is the best entrance for the pessaries, front/back. Thanks x


----------



## jo1985

Wales wait till after bth hun either I say will b ok after Xx


----------



## binkyboo

Just a question with the dhea, my amh last time was 9.1, is dhea for that or the quality of the egg, sorry if I sound daft, just never looked into it before. Is it also better to take in night or morning or doesnt it matter? Ta x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - DHEA can improve egg quality and quantity. It took my egg count from 6/7 to 17/18 so it's definately worth a shot. I take 75mg at breakfast.


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks Mrs T, are there many side effects? xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Everyone differs Binky but for me my hair and skin has been a bit greasier. None of the good side effects like youthfulness, losing weight etc for me!


----------



## josiejo

Wales, got my fingers crossed for your call today. I only had the pessaries once and if I remember right you are supposed to use back door until after ET, could be wrong though.


Ammie, yeah to drug free day today. Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, got my fingers crossed you don't have to have the embies frozen but if they do need to be, Pixtrix has just had a lil baby boy after OHSS and having embies frozen so keep that positive thought in your head. I am sure all will be ok.


Binky, that is great you now have a plan in place and great that Arrianna is sorting it out for you. Fingers crossed you wont have to wait long to get going. And you need to stick around here!


Boo, one more sleep to go woooop!!! I think you will be saying hello to 2 lil beans tomorrow!


Newmum, best of luck with your smear results, they are taking roughly 2 weeks to come back at the moment so not long to wait. Well done on speaking to your boss.


Ness, how are you?


Hey Mrs T, hope you are ok.


Great news Kelly, congrats


AFM, I finally got an appointment for HSG for next Monday so a step closer. Bloomin terrified of the test, I am such a baby lol Only been 4mths since last cycle but it feels like forever, at least after Monday we will know if donor iui is an option and if not it is off to CRGW we go.


----------



## wales06

Morning girlies, well i have been lucky so far.  Got 4 fertilized having et on thurs.  Bit disappointed that coz of age (im not that young) if develop well they will only tsf 1 otherwise 2, and freeze the others.
So here i go with my questions again
Do i need to take nightie slippers etc, Will they give me a note for work there or do i have to go back to suite 2, how long does the procedure take,  and do i have to have that dreaded sedation again.

Seems like everyones got a plan now, lets hope everything stays positive for us all


----------



## wales06

I forgot do i use a pessarie the night before and on the morning of et  and can i eat xxxxx


----------



## josiejo

Wales, 4 is good, all you have to remember is you only need one good one. You should have all the info on your treatment plan sheet but yes to nightie slippers etc. No sedation for transfer, its just like a smear. Take a camera so you can get a pic of your embryos as they show you them on a screen. Yes to the pesseries but use the back door lol
Not sure on the note for work as I work for my dh so not needed one.
Are they going to call you again before Thursday?


----------



## wales06

No i dont think so,  when i asked her yesterday they said they dont like to expose them on day two so no point in phoning.  So  am i having them put back in on day 3, it confuses me.  dont take much  
I've got reflexology tonight do you think it will be ok xx


----------



## jo1985

Wales yeah be day 3 transfer hun all the best 4 is great Xx


----------



## josiejo

Oh that must be a new thing about not exposing them on day 2 as I have always had my transfers on day 2.


Not sure on the reflexology, maybe mention to the reflexologist where you are in treatment. I would imagine it is actually a good thing as it will help relax you in time for transfer.


----------



## wales06

Im hoping so.
I got to start on the raspberries, grapes and pineapple juice etc now.    It's amazing how you can change your eating plan when you really have to.  I never hardly ate fruit before and as for veg peas were my limit   
Im just waiting for my gp to call now to hopefully write me out a sick note. Not sure whether its worth going back into work tomorrow for one day. Im still quite uncomfortable at the mo.  I'll see what she says.


----------



## wales06

Good luck to Ammie and Boo for tomorrow, hope you have lots of healthy eggs Ammie and a Beautiful scan picture to drool over Boo.
We may even have twins on our thread  whoop whoop


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, Wales that is fab news, make sure you still rest. Ammie good luck for tomorrow and you also boo.

Well I have taken my 1st DHEA this morning!!! xxx


----------



## newmum

well done Wales on your 4, love your remark about having twins on this thread that would be amazing. Bagsy me lol   

like Josie says ET is like a smear and they tend to give you a sick note or letter back in the suite. I did my pesseries front ways, couldn't manage back  doors, not sure if it really matters

good luck Aimmee and bo  for tomorrow

hi everyone

x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - great news that you got our appt through and you don't have to wait much longer

Wales - 4 is great. You can always discuss no of embies to put back at the time 

Ammie - good luck for EC, enjoy the sedation

Boo - cant wait to hear about your scan. I think you've already bagsy'd the twins! 


Hi everyone else. Afm it was confirmed that I've missed my surge so switching to a medicated FET at the end of next month instead. More waiting!


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t hope the wait b worth it in the end , n ur medicated cycle is the one for u .
Boo krepin everything crossed for ur scan n u get to c ur bean xx


----------



## newmum

lol Mrs T yeah your probably right about Boo bagging the twins, I'll have second dibs lol     


seriously all the best Boo x


----------



## Boomania

I'm not holding out much hope on the twins I'm afraid, especially after the bleed I had, one would be enough thank you ladies!!! Can't cope with my cat let alone twins!! Seriously though as nice a thought that would be, our dream on here is to have one, and if I get to have one I'll be over the moon. 

Thanks for all your good luck messages. I wish you all luck too on your special journeys. If I had a magic wand I would make all of our dreams come true for all of us, but unfortunately we have to deal with what mother nature has thrown at us and thus has made us superior women.

Will be glad when the scan is out of the way. At least I'll know where I stand then instead if driving myself (and all you lovely ladies) insane!! 

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

not going to stay long ladies as im popping into work before i go for ec thank you for all the well wishes and i will let you alll know later how it has gone 

most importantly boo good luck for today hun xx

and good luck for to all who have any importants appointments today sending   to all xxx


----------



## kara76

Ammie tons of luck for today. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Boomania

Thoughts with you today Ammie from suite 2 to C1 at 11:30! Take care lady and enjoy your sleep afterwards!!

Good luck to all having tests scans EC ET or any other important news today!

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Good luck Ammie & Boo can't wait to hear your news xxx


----------



## wales06

Wow what went on there 3 of the same posts 
Well ladies i was planning on going into work today but had an awful night.  The pain in my left side was unbearable, and only being able to take paracetamol is not good.  Im guesssing its because the left ovary was too high so they had to push it down.  It's eased off a bit now but there was no way i would have made it to work.
I just want it to get better for ET tomorrow, so i can finally be pupo.  Thinking of going to cafe rouge on the bay for dinner after.  DH is sooo excited but im still holding back incase of a big disappointment.
Did anyone else think the Brit awards were pants ?
Hope everyone having procedures today get good news, can't wait to hear. xxx


----------



## jo1985

Boo hope scan went well and look forward to hearing ,, keep checking to c if posted no news is gd news as they say love to u Xx


----------



## wales06

Has anyone else had bad pain, discomfort low down after ec, bit worried for et tomorrow.  Pain like at end of stimming


----------



## jo1985

Wales yeah had bad pains after Ec normal hun they Ben poking n prodding u Xx


----------



## Boomania

Wales: I had major pains after EC. I could hardly straighten up for two days after and was bleeding a lot. You'll be fine for tomorrow. Have some nice lunch at cafe rouge and try and relax (says me!!). You'll be fine. Xxxxx

My appt was 11:30 but they were running behind as were short staffed so didn't go in until 12:45! The wait was nerve wracking. Nurse jodie managed to find one little popcorn and that was it, then it was like......hang on what's this? There's another one! So I'm having twins!!! (faint!!!)

They are sharing the same sack and was told they are mono zygotic and therefor will be the same sex and identical.

Have to go back in two weeks for a second scan on the 7th as there are risks obviously with twins.

Still can't take it all in and again it's still early. My due date is oct 6th. 

Hope to hear more success stories ladies so come on keep it going.

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Boo I knew it would be twins but indential wow now that's rare. Well done huni


----------



## wales06

Boo that's amazing, thanks for the advice girlies x


----------



## wales06

Do u know if I have to be there half an hour earlier than time given like on ec?


----------



## Boomania

Thanks ladies. Still lots of risks to hopefully overcome but good news none the less.

Don't think you have to be there any earlier than appt time. Obviously just arrive no later than 10 mins before. They chat to you about the embryo grades (embryologist does that) then a doctor chats to you then away you go. Hardest part is controlling your bladder! I couldn't Concerntrate as I was bursting plus I'd emptied it 3 times prior to going in to theatre!

Boo xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Cheers Boo, oh I'm so happy for you. Xxx
Ammies havin a sleep now but she's fine, she'll be on later with her news xxx


----------



## kara76

Ammie sleeping before posting! This isn't in the ff rules lol only kidding


----------



## jo1985

Ah boo I'm totally and utterly happy for u hun twins wowee and identical. U rest up and take it easy not much between us in dd atm as I'm 1/10/12 .  Xx


----------



## josiejo

Thats great news Boo, I am over the moon for you. I think we all had a feeling it was going to be twins but wow identical.


Ammie, come on love, get out of bed and let us know how you got on lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie cos I've not finished work yet

Boo - I hate to say I told you so but ..I told you so, lol. Congratulations you must be thrilled and relieved after the bleeding etc. Try not to worry and enjoy now. 

Ammie - I agree, definately not in the rules to keep us waiting. Hope it went well

Wales - good luck for ET tomorrow


----------



## binkyboo

Boo thats amazing news! I hope the 'boo'is a lucky omen! Wales good luckfor welltomorrow!x Ammie hope all went well. Xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Thanks a lot ladies. I can only hope the BFP bug is caught by all you ladies this year. It's gotta happen. If it can happen to me after 8 years of tx it's gotta be happening for you this year. 

You've all been so supportive of me and I will continue to keep my big eyes on you!!  

I've been so negative sometimes especially after the bleeding and god knows what else I've had wrong and yet you ladies picked me up and dusted me off and kept me going. I'm truly grateful for that. At least I know I have a choice of fine ladies for babysitting duties!!! 

WAKE UP AMMIE! Your keeping us in suspenders here!!

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## newmum

Boo I am so so happy for you identical twins thats amazing bet you want to pinch yourself, really good to hear news like yours on here.

Aimmee wake up wake up no sleeping allowed! we are all waiting.. hope you are ok

x x


----------



## jo1985

Ah in going to spoil ammie news 15 eggs she had Xx keeping us waiting too long Xx


----------



## newmum

he he what you like JO lol, I just had a look on ******** (what am I like!!)    and seen also the great news.. no wonder you are slepping aimmee x


----------



## wales06

She's awake now, said was going to come on about half hour ago as I said everyone was asking bout her. Xxx


----------



## trickynic

Congrats on the twins Boo! Wow another twin mummy! Any advice just pop over to the pregnancy/parenting thread although none of us have had identical twins, how exciting!


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi ladies, so sorry lol i was shattered yep 15 eggs  i would of come on, on way from hosp but my phone dont like this site , they hurt me lol.
i must of slept for a while but woke up anf felt them stabbing me a few time withs that blooming needle and burst into tears but they were all great especially rachel and debbie. i did get told off lol i had waited from 8 last night for food and from midnight last night for a drink so as soon as they brought me into recover i stuffed my face lol debbie came in and said you were supposed to wait for us to tell you to drink and eat i said i couldnt wait any longer i was starving lmao. not on pessaries this time lol on the gel so not sure if i got to use one tonight or not , only thing i got to go to hosp tomorrow between 8.30-4.30 for blood test to check for ohss so fingers crossed cus if taht come up high they will freeze any embies we have if not well then we will see when they ring me tomorrow with that dreaded phone call, its got to have been something i have been taking supplement wise as i had 6 eggs last time and this time i had 15 wow they couldnt beleiev it when i came out of the room we were on 11 then they found 4 more in between then and getting to recovery xx

CONGRATULATION boo we knew it wow well done hun xxx


----------



## Boomania

Congrats Ammie on your bumper crop!! Bet you were starving. The most complex bit is over with. 
Well done you. Take it easy.xxxxx

Thanks for all the congrats on my twins. Mono zygotic means that one embryo split in two. Hence identical. So I must've lost other embie during the bleed I had. Though DF just said perhaps the other embie is still there and they can't see it yet (the second bean wasn't found at first). I thought don't frighten me!! I don't want triplets!!

Boo xxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations boo. wow identical twins how amazing. well done. 

ammie congrats on 15 eggs rest up now. 

good luck to all who have app soon.

josie good luck for monday i'm sure it will go well. will be thinking of you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done Ammie, great resut. Make sure you rest up and get looked after. 

Queenie - wow, I'm loving your new pic. Super cute! Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

wow queenie congratulations on the little bubbas profile pic is gawjus xx

i am ladies sat with my hot water bottle now trying to settle the belly ache bit sore to walk and feel like i have a lead weight below hurts a little to go toilet but im feeling well got wind bad lol 

i have to have the crinone gel do i have to use it tonight or start from tomorrow xx


----------



## wales06

Me again,  does it matter which way the pesserie goes tonight?


----------



## kara76

Ammie I have also started my progestrone support night on ec except for once I forgot so start tonight

Wales bum for pessery night on and morning of et


----------



## wales06

Thanks Kara, love the picies of Tyler on **. She's gorgeous


----------



## kara76

Aww thank u hun. Good luck with et


----------



## ammiebabes1920

kara im so confused lol do i need to do the gel tonight hehe may be me still tired lol because they said at hosp to use it in the morning because it absorbs through the day but i didnt ask if i needed to use it tonight


----------



## kara76

I've never used the gel, I've used pesseries and gestone and have always started night on ec. I don't know what to say now.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hehe its okay hun xx i have pessaries last time to so they confused me know with giving me these she may of told me but i kind of cant remember lol xx


----------



## skyblu

Congrats Boo on your identical twins you must be so happy 
Cograts Ammie on your 15 eggs, great crop 
Queenie, loving the pics of your gorgeous girls  

Skyblu.x


----------



## wales06

I wonder how many eggs I will have tomorrow, coz sometimes they don't all make it do they?  I think they were going to freeze the others if they're ok. Xx


----------



## newmum

good luck for ET tomorrow Wales x


----------



## jo1985

All the best wales bumper crop for u also xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

good luck for today wales will txt you later xxx


----------



## Boomania

Good luck Wales. You'll be fine you'll see. Xxxxxx

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## Boomania

Good luck on the phonecall to you to Ammie:it's gonna be good news for sure. 

A good day for good news I reckon. Xxxx

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Thanks girls, leaving soon will post later xx


----------



## jk1

Good luck today Wales x


----------



## wales06

I know this as a really daft question but I'll ask it anyway.    Will I b ok to have a wee after. Lol. Xxx


----------



## josiejo

lol Wales, not a stupid question, yes you will be ok to wee afterwards and if you are anything like me you will almost run there. Grace has told me many times that once the embryo is in it won't fall out. Wishing you loads of luck 


Ammie, got my fingers crossed for you today for both fertilisation call and your blood results.


Queenie, love your profile pic, they look beautiful. You will have to post some more pics on here or get yourself on ********. Thank you for the good luck wishes.


----------



## jo1985

Wales I was running to the loo I drunk.loads doc sd I had a very filled bladder LOL .
Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

well ladies 15 eggs were retrieved yesterday 11 were mature enough to inject   and 7 fertilized   they left me till blooming 12 oclock to ring me i was so nervous but hey we have had the call now they are wanting us to go to blast im so scared as i know all wont survive until monday (what if i get to monday and no embies) constant worry isnt it xx


----------



## Boomania

Well done on the 7 fertilised eggs! That's good going. I'm sure they'll be fine by Monday. Remember I had 16 eggs collected, 5 fertilised and only four made it. And look at me now. There's hope for us all.

Congrats girly.xxxxxxx

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Whoo hoo well done wales . I had blasts I had 10 eggs 7 fertilsed one bk.
Sorry for multiple msgs phone went cuput with WiFi wen out x


----------



## wales06

Afternoon, I am now officially PUPO got two good grades (can't remember I know 8cell) on board. Been to cafe rouge for lunch now home for a siesta. Xxx
Great news ammie so pleased for you hun fingers crossed for your bloods now but got a positive feeling xxx


----------



## newmum

Wales congratulations PUPO, take it easy. ARe you going to work on your 2ww?

Aimmiee that's fab, 7 fertilized brill

ON phone at moment so short message.

Wish we had a ff app, 

X


----------



## jo1985

Wales whooo hoo ur pupo . Xx


----------



## Boomania

Congrats on the PUPO Wales. Fabulous news. Take it easy now. 

Hello to all the wonderful ladies on here this evening. Sending you hugs and thoughts this evening. 

Boo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammie - well done, brilliant news. 

Wales - congrats on being pupo.

Boo - has it sunk in yet? x

Hi everyone else, real busy with work so sorry just a quikie again


----------



## wales06

Hiya, had a lovely nap but know I won't sleep later now,
Any tips now for keeping these little beans inside and healthy 
Hope everyones well, Friday tomorrow 
Xxx


----------



## kara76

Ammie that's brill news

Wales pupo fingers crossed for you


----------



## wales06

They have my test date down as the 9/3 but that's 16 days from today, should'nt it be the 7/3 coz feb is a short mth?


----------



## binkyboo

Just a quick one, Wales thats fab news! Ammie hope you ok. Hi to everyone else. xxx


----------



## jk1

Wales - when I was with IVF Wales they always gave me 16 days for my test date xx


----------



## wales06

That's mad I thought it was 14!  That's one long wait.  After et how soon can I put pessaries up the front passage?


----------



## jo1985

Wales I had 14 day test date but had blast bk but I know many who have 16 days date x 
Hope everyone feeling ok Xx


----------



## wales06

I sneeze a lot, can I dislodge them?


----------



## jo1985

They r nice n snuggled up hun not going to fall out Xx


----------



## josiejo

Oh bless you Wales, they won't fall out. Just try and stay chilled and carry on pretty much as normal, though use it as a good excuse for you dh to do all the work around the house and wait on you hand and foot    I have always had a 16 day wait to test, in fact once it was 17 days.


----------



## wales06

My god I'm worrying about everything I don't want to move. I'm bed bound at the mo, coz my left ovary playing up when I move about. It was that big and with the endo they struggled to find a space to put my embies.  Hopefully the hormones will get rid of the endo though and my ovary will calm down soon. Was worried about the sneezing though so thanks Jo.
Newmum I'm off work for two weeks now thank god, although it will be hard not to test. Think I will buy one in about 10days and see how long I last . As long as I make it that far.
Hope everyone has a fab weekend, I'll b a sports widow what with the rugby and football
Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Wales I had et on sat monday morning bk at work with 3 kids under 5 hun not advising it but I not one to just sit n chill LOL but assure u they won't fall out LOL


----------



## wales06

Hey girlies I know I'm bombarding u all with questions today I'm so sorry. Can I eat parma ham.    Its ok I just checked in the www and the answers no . That's tea out of the window. Xx


----------



## jo1985

Don't know wales sorry x


----------



## wales06

What can i take for pain relief, im in agony. I know its my left ovary so not too worried about the embies but dont know what i can take. I just want to go to sleep and wake up when it's all over


----------



## josiejo

Oh Wales honey, you sound a wee bit stressed. I am pretty sure Paracetamol is ok to take, basically anything that is ok during pregnancy will be ok for you now. I didn't know about parma ham being a no no.  Do you have anything nice planned to keep your head busy during the 2ww?


----------



## kara76

No parma ham, although I did eat it opps lol

Wales they won't fall out think of the womb with a peanut butter sandwich and the embryos a pea. Also its good to walk around to get the blood flowing

Hiya everyone


----------



## newmum

Wales oh thats good you have time off, you just need to keep yourself busy now, any dvd box sets you have to watch? or books to read? one of my work colleagues is pregnant with twins on her 2nd IVF tx and all she did was wordsearches and quizzes all day. Its really u 2 you, you know whats best for yourself and to keep you sane!! everyone is different! 

Aimmee whens your ET? how you feeling

Jo, how are you? getting excitied for your wedding, do you have much to do now?

Hi Boo, kara, Mrs T, JosieJo, Binky and everyone else I might have missed

NM2B X


----------



## wales06

Thank you ladies, if i can get rid of this pain i'll be fine.
I got a good book(it takes me ages think i read every page twice) and a few mags.  My sister in law is also in for her et next wk so she's off to, so i can go play with my niece.
Looking forward to the rugby tomorrow 
Hope everyones well  
Good luck for phone call tomorrow Ammie, they t ringing me to about the remandertwo embies.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Wales hope you are ok hunny, I did get your message earlier but my battery was running down!! Ammie hope you are ok. Kara hope you are feeling better. Not long to the wedding Jo!! Hi to Newmum, Jose and anyone I missed.

AFM for the first time today I have felt like having a drink, had my last drink new years eve!!! So I bought some non alcoholic lager in asda, not bad really! I am not up too much the wkend, may do some shopping and DH is off to wembly sun so have to take him to Cardiff early sun morning. Havent heard about referral yet, will chase it next week. 

Have a nice weekend all. xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies sorry havent been on been resting and shopping lol im a bit uncomfortable with a achy feeling around the middle of my belly which hurts a little when i walk im also wondering with the crinone is 1 tube a day really enough when some leaks back out anyway why they have put me on crinone gel i dont know thats what they were giving everyone that day.

expecting a phone call tomorrow with et time for monday and also grading and how they are doing (fingers crossed they are doing well)

wales hope your okay hun? and the pain starts going off for you soon.xx

binky hope you hear about your referral soon get you back on the ivf wagon xx

kara hope you are feeling better hun xx

sorry for any one i missed niece is watching chitty chitty bang bang AGAIN! she should be in bed but as its friday im letting her stay up later than normal plus we are treating her tomorrow to JUMP hubby as agreed to go in with her as it is usually me but i cant so he said ill take her in for once then he off to watch the rugby whilst i make chocolate coated biscuits with her xxx


----------



## wales06

Ammie good luck for your call hun xx


----------



## Candy76

Hello, I am scheduled to have an antagonist cycle. In your experience, which appointments can I expect? I am trying to plan work meetings around treatment. With IUI and 'normal' IVF it was scan 1 at the beginning of the cycle, then another scan a week later and then subsequent scans every other day. How will this be with an antagonist cycle?

Many thanks!
Candy


----------



## josiejo

Just a quick one as on phone. 

Wanted to wish Anmie loads of luck for the phone call, hope they don't make you wait too long.


----------



## newmum

Morning

Sorry Candy I am not sure, perhaps the other ladies can help

Good luck Aimmee for your call


----------



## jo1985

Good morning ladies , candy I did antagonist but sadly I can't really remember much with regards to appts they weren't to regular tho cuz I managed to keep secret from employer at the time .
Ammie so wishing best with phone call hun .
Wales I hope ur ok n relaxing a bit .
Hi to Josie Binky nm2b Mrs t wales .ammie and everyone else I missed sorry .
Have fab weekend , enjoy the rugby ladies if watching it ( I am ) love to all moi Xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi everyone! wow, again, aint been on here for a few days due to work and I've read about 10 pages of posts! so much has happened.

Boo - OMG ! when I read your news of identical twins, I nearly wet myself with dance moves!    I've been shaking my booty whilst washing the dishes this morning!    Congratulations!!!! 

nm2b - hey hun, hows it going?  

Binkyboo - welcome to the DHEA club. Myself, nm2b and Mrs T are all on it. How you finding it? I get night sweats since taking it, but apart from that, I'm fine.  

Kara - how you doing?  

ammiebabes - 15 eggs and 7 fert! wow, you go girlfriend! brill news.  

Candy76 - Hiya, nice to meet you! I'm sure the ladies can help with your questions  

Hope everyone I've missed is ok and tx is going as planned. xxx

ATM - I've been for a job interview in the week, as I know the current job I'm in is a major stress factor in my life. (my 2 bosses give me a very hard time) so I so hope I get good news next week. I'm fed up of giving 100% and getting 0% respect and thanks back. 
Oh I nearly forgot! teee heeee : Tx is back on track. Got apt on 5th April to discuss next plans etc.... yey. 
  

Love to you all peeps xxx enjoy the rugby for those who watches it today....me, nahhh going to see my sisters new little puppy Chihuahua 'Tink' instead. I'm not a fan of rugby, sorry.  

ness    xxx


----------



## wales06

Afternoon, what a gorgeous day it is.
I was supposed to have a phone call today to let us know if we have any frosties. Not sure whether to give them a call coz don't they normally call by 12pm.
Im feeling loads better today, thanks to everyone for putting up with me, looking forward to the rugby now. Will get my duvet down and cwtch up on the sofa.
Hope everyone has a fab weekend.

Oh by the way Ammie has gone in for ET, they called her this morning and told her to go in WOOOoooooo
xxx


----------



## kara76

Ammie woo hoo all the best for et


----------



## jo1985

Ammie Whoo hoo all the best . 
Nessy gd news gt dates Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hope you are all well ladies 

wales hope your are not feeling to bad x

nessy thanks hun hope your okay x

i will catch up for sure on personals just bit excited still as you all know my et was scheduled for monday so today was arranged we would take our niece as a suprise to jump on the way we decided to grab mcds breakfast literally parked up to eat it opened the bag and the hosp rang so answered they said they had 2 very good embies there and would i go in today well i was gobsmacked to say the least well we had our my bil and sil were having there engagement shoot today and fil, mil and other sil were off to porthcawl to set the caravan back up but they said straight away bring her back literally dropped her off drove home quick shower as had perfume on lol grabbed camara and bag which i had left packed ready and shot of to the hosp armed with a bottle of water got theretook 10 mins to get in ward as on sat there not so many people there and on way realised i had done my crinone gel this am and was panacking then that i would get there and they couldnt do it ,
as you can guess i didnt get to eat my sausage muffin which i fancied in case i had to have sedation.
got there and i told them straight away they said not to worry you wasnt to know we were going to tell you to come in asap so prepared me etc etc went in and they were trying to talk us into 1 embryo to go back but we all decided on 2   got to see the little lovelys on the screen and in they went   1 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell both looking very good we had another 7 cell and i think 1 x 6 2 x 5 and a 4 which they are hoping will take a growth spurt and ring me monday tuesday to let me know but i am now shockingly PUPO   and havent been able to stop smiling xx


----------



## kara76

Ammie woo hoo pupo that's brill news


----------



## wales06

Congrats Ammie were Pupo together now.  What test date they given you xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey hun we have got 12/03 xx


----------



## jo1985

Ammie wow 16 day wait keep sane hun I was lucky work took my mind off it untill I Got home n googled constantly lol x


----------



## newmum

woop woop aimmee congratulations wow what a mad morning you had but so worth it x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammie congrats on being pupo. What a day you've had! Hope you manage to stay sane on the 2ww along with Wales


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi ladies at the minute  i feel really ruff but thats because i have also got mild ohss they picked it up on the scan so she said i got to drink plenty if i get ill i have to go in. 
i am back in work monday thankfully for me i work with hubby so as soon as im tired i can go home and relax a bit and go back in when im ready as its only 4 doors down from our house and he is paying his sisters to help us next week to so it takes a lot of pressure off me to xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Wales and the other girls on the 2ww
Here is a link to the 2ww thread FAQ's that may help with the symptoms, what you can or can't have etc
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0


----------



## jo1985

Girls I can vouch for the 2ww thread girls were amazing n all going thro it together n not got some gd friends off there Xx


----------



## binkyboo

Fab news Ammie!!xxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Yey Ammie....brilliant news xxx PUPO 2ww of madness, but sooooo worth it.


----------



## Candy76

Thanks for the welcome. And best of luck to Ammie, what a surprise this must have been!
I didn't know IVF Wales do egg transfers over the weekend - but did wonder as there are so many bank holidays are coming up, what they are doing during those weeks.


----------



## wales06

Thanks for the link shellebelle


----------



## jo1985

Candy I had my et on sat to hun so think they do them weekend x


----------



## wales06

I been looking for some march 2ww threads as td is the 9/3 but can only find februarys?
Not that id be leavings you ladies, just for a nose at what other people are going through too.
Dh just bought duvet down for me so im getting on the sofa with my pineapple juice, water and walnuts to watch the rugby and he's gone out to watch the footie.  So im anticipating i'll have me taxi light on later  
Its been a gorgeous weekend, hope everyones enjoyed themselves.
Do any of us have any appts/scans coming up ?


----------



## wales06

ERRrrrr. Walnuts are even worse than brazil nuts!


----------



## Shellebell

you are in the 2ww in Feb hun, it doesn't go by the test date


----------



## wales06

Sorry I'm a bit dull sometimes.


----------



## josiejo

Hi ya, hope you have all had a great weekend, well done on the rugby, wish Scotland had done as well but we lost yet again.


Ammie, congrats on being PUPO, what a crazy day Saturday turned into, how are you feeling?


Wales, how are you coping, staying sane I hope.


Welcome Candy, IVF Wales only do the odd few transfers on a weekend and never egg collections. Normally over bank holidays they plan things so there are no ec etc. Egg collections are normally Mon-Wed.


Hi Mrs T, Kara, Newmum, Nessy, Jo,Boo, hope you are all ok.


I have my hsg tomorrow and I am so terrified I could cry. Seems silly when I have gone through 3 egg collections but I suppose it is the fear of the unknown. I am working all back to front from a lot of you ICSI first then HSG and hopefully IUI though it will be donor.
Off to have a long bath and an early night, doubt I will sleep but need to try.


----------



## kara76

Josie hope all goes well. The hsg is easy just a little uncomfy when the dye goes in. I had period type pains when I had mine.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - massive hugs Hun. I always struggle when I'm in unknown territory too. I'm sure you will be fine lovely. Enjoy your bath and let all your stresses go down the plug hole! Will be thinking of you, keep us posted xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi Josie, I had a hsg a few months ago and I was really scared but it was honestly not half as bad as I thought it would be, just some cramps which were uncomfortable. It didn't take long either xxx

Congrats to those with bfp's and good luck to those going through tx. 

Afm I have been in contact with the clinic over the last few weeks as we were originally told the wait for diui was 6 months but apparently I shouldn't have been told this as it's actually a 12 month wait  oh well roll on July x


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, hope you have all had a nice weekend.
Nessy, I think I am starting the night sweats either that or my heating is too high!!! Just a quick one for those on dhea or have been on it, should I be monitored or anything or had bloods before having it ( have read this on other threads), it's just it was never discussed and Arianna said oh just try it!! Any advice would be appreciated. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - I've never had any tests or monitoring on DHEA, the only test beforehand was my amh blood test


----------



## binkyboo

My amh last time was 9.1 x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi josie yes saturday was crazy lol but we are now PUPO   we did make it up to our niece today we took her to jump she is nearly 4 but was very understanding because she has seen me doing my injections as we usually have her 2 nights a week so we explained to her about what was going on and she has been great but she says are you trying to have a baby in your belly for my wedding bless her as her mum and dad are getting married in september. and today she said to me are you taking me to my suprise today because yesterday your belly was poorly and you had to go to the hospital to get a baby in your belly lol we have showed her the embryo pictures and the scan of the ovary so we can explain better to her lol xx but i feel great within myself at the minute just the sickness feelings from the ohss but the stomach aches have now gone touch wood xx


----------



## Boomania

Just a quickie as I'm away. Just had a sneaky catch up.....

Fab news Ammie on being pupo! Bit of a drama it sounds but worth it!!! I'm overjoyed for you. Xxxxx

Ness. Thanks for the shaking booty dance. I'm toe tapping at the mo. hope your well and fab news on planning appt. won't be long now. Xxxxx

Hello to one and all Mrs.T, Josie,Wales, Jo1985,Kara,Binky and everyone else on the journey. 

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Josie goodluck for today im sure you will be fine xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

josie hope all went well today hun xx

wales how are you feeling hun xx

will catch up with more personals later i am absolutely shattered so going for a lay down
i have had lower belly cramps this am and a few just now worked myself up over them to and ended up in a blubbering mess.
hospital have also rang today and we have no embies suitable for freezing 1 did make it to blast but wasnt right to freeze but i kind of had a feeling that would be the case xx


----------



## wales06

Not to worry hun, I did'nt have any frostie embies either. Just means we got the best ones on board. Don't stress just try and relax. Xxx I been singing to mine lol don't know if it's a good thing or not


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Binky I haven't had any test since being on DHEA, no obvious side effects either unless AF 2nd visit was to do with it?? I did have right ovary pains when I started taking DHEA but its hard to say if anything is linked. How you getting on?

Hey Josie Jo how did you get along? I found it uncomfortable and a little painfull afterwards. Hope you have got on ok

Wales and Aimme how you getting on? not going to crazy are you? are you feeling any better Aimmee, don't worry about having any frosties just concentrate on now.

I went to Wembley yesterday, had a great day, Cardiff layed so well, and did us proud.

nm2b x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

wales i would happily try anything hun to make my embies grow 

nm2b hope all is okay xx 

binky hows you xx

boo hope you still feeling well xx

josie hope all was well today hun xx

hi to everyone else hope your all okay 

well hubby made chicken with philly cheese and bread crumbs with cheesy beans and i hate my beans and thats it, but settled down a little now and relaxing more and have had a full tin of tomato soup which went down a treat. hubby is being absolutely fantastic and was more concerned at my belly cramps than i ws bless him   to all xx


----------



## wales06

Morning girl's, I can't sleep it's 1:15am and I'm on fire!  Got cramps in my lower tummy too. Hopefully it's our little embies snuggling up and hatching. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## wales06

Well I've been awake nearly all night worrying!
Just after I posted I came into the spare room to try to cool down and I done a huge sneeze. Now I know they won't fall out but they should start implanting around now and I had such a sharpe massive pain in my lower tummy it made me cry. So I'm worrying I may have done something to them. After all this hard work I hope I've not ruined it all.  I'm gutted 
Sorry to be having a moan


----------



## jo1985

Wales hun I think the same now being pg that everytime I cough or sneeze I do something wrong as i get a cramp but I was the same during 2ww too . Just try and relax hun n stop stressing .my moto was wat will b will b n kept me quite chilled n grounded . They ll be snuggling down n doing their thing xx


----------



## wales06

Thanks Jo, i hope so.
Im 6 days post et now and started knicker/paper watching lol


----------



## kara76

Josie how did ur hsg go


----------



## josiejo

Aww, Wales you really need to try and relax a little bit, try hard to do what Jo has said and spoil yourself a little too.


Ammie, sounds like you are being spoilt, long may it continue. Hope the cramps have eased.


Kara, how are you? Only just catching up on news on the other thread about your hospital trip.


Hi to everyone else.


HSG went well, thanks to those who asked. I was a total wreck but thankfully the nurse couldn't have been nicer and was a little crazy. They had a delay as there was a power cut so was sat waiting for a while and got chatting to the lady next to me which eased both our nerves as we had a bit of a giggle. 
Anyway it was just very uncomfortable verging on painful at one point, the gynae consult didn't even acknowledge me just popped in then out of the room. I asked the nurse if everything was ok which she said yes but in a very non committable way so I will just have to wait on the letter. I believe it would have been very painful if the tubes were blocked so should be fine.


Does anyone know of the email address of the person you contact regards waiting times? I know I could phone but if it is much longer than I was originally told I will be pretty upset and don't want to cry on the phone yet again lol


----------



## kara76

Josie glad all went well

Pm me now and I can reply with the email u need


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Kara


----------



## newbee28

Hi all,
Hope everyone is ok. I'm feeling really fed up   rang IVF Wales today to confirm which date in March we will be starting  to be told that there's a huge backlog as Bro Morgannwg health trust will be taking over from 1st April so everything is pushed back. I'm so annoyed and angry!!! They don't know when I'm likely to be able to start ( already been on waiting list for 12months) and apparently they still need to fill some consultant post.

Has anyone else been told the same or have found that they haven been pushed back?
Xx


----------



## wales06

Josie I'm glad it was'nt too bad for u hun, fingers crossed 4 your results now xx
Newbee. Its horrid and very frustrating I know, but just keep on their case if u already been waiting 12mths. Xx

Afm. Feel a little calmer than this morning, just got lower cramps a bit.  Ok honest opinions please, I know my test date is a wk fri (16 days). But when do u think is the earliest I could test. I was thinking 10/12 days 

Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## jo1985

NEWBEE I feel for u hun I waited 23 months for our first go and 13 months for second hang in there hun keep ringing and pestering them . 
Wales I tested 10 dp5dt which I was shocked i caved but I been having nausea from 7 days . But I think 10+ days will give u result . Gd luck hun hang in there thinking off u xxc


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - try and relax Hun, the embies are in no danger of failing out, lol. Hang on in there, I'm afraid to say I've always found the second week of the 2ww much harder!

JosieJo - glad it wasn't too painful for you, fingers crossed for your results lovely

Newbee - sorry to hear about the wait, the waiting is the hardest part by far

Ammie - glad you are being looked after

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Josie Jo; glad it went ok and I hoe the results wont take long

How you getting on Wales, try and chillax    easier said than done I know. Hope you have a better sleep tonight zzzzzzzzzzzzz you must be shattered

Aimmee philly chicken with breadcrumbs sounds lovely, my DH has said when I am on my 2ww he's going to cook and I have to forget my diet, so god knows what he is planning lol chips from the chippy maybe lol  

Hang in there newbee, I waited over 2 years for my first cycle and currently over 12 months for my second. I know its frustrating but good things come to those who wait.. well thats what I keep telling myself   

AFM I am franctically trying to work out the days of my two cycles, and wondering when my treatment will start. Be nice to know a date, but I guess will have to leave this to mother nature. 
I have now lost 8.5 pounds but dreading weight watchers tomorrow as had a huge hot dog at wembley Sunday nom nom   

nm2b x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

nm2b take the oppurtunity whilst its there, but wow well done on the weight lose hun your doing fab. yeah i said stuff my diet if this cycle works i will worry about it after if not i will hit it hard straight after af x

josie hope your feelin okay hun i know its uncomfortable and can hurt slightly after fingers crossed for your results xx

afm well same today felt good until i took progestrone then nausea and been getting slight cramping this evening i know the hosp said its normal but you cant help worrying im knicker watching already x
what would everyone suggest as the next step as it would take us forever to save for anothe icsi cycle fostering is an option but a long priocess as is adoption. xx


----------



## josiejo

Sorry for the me post but just had an email saying that it will be at least August before I am called to start donor IUI treatment. This has come as a huge blow as both Grace and Jodie said it would be April latest for planning appointment. I am now at the end of my tether with all the waiting, I am 37 next month and just feel the longer I wait the less likely it will be we will ever have a baby. 
Sorry to bring the thread down, just feel really sorry for myself.


----------



## kara76

Josie massive hugs hun. I so feel for u. If self funding an option?


----------



## josiejo

That was originally the plan but things are a little dodgy with work for my husband so not too sure. So piddled off, will maybe phone and speak to Jodie tomorrow as it was said that as I was already in the system I wouldn't have to wait as long, right now I am a bubbling wreck so will have too leave it for time being.


----------



## wales06

That sounds like a good idea Josie, it may have been a letter sent out in error, coz as newbee said they r changing boards.  Let us know hun and keep your chin up.
Saying that I'm havin ANOTHER downer day. I'm waiting 4 an implantation bleed or something, all I got at the month is sore boobs that come and go. I'm 7 days post et today 
I do have the attitude that if its ment to b it will b. But I'd like some sign please.
Sorry to b ranting again xx


----------



## kara76

Ammie try not to think about next steps yet

Josie I know how ****e u must be feeling and I am so very sorry. My advice is beg ,borrow or steal the money if u feel u really can't wait

Wales try not to look for an implantation bleed as not everyone has them, quite rare infact and no bleeding is better. I had no signs my tx worked


----------



## Mrs Thomas

JosieJo - massive hugs Hun, the waiting is so hard. I hope theyve got it wrong and you get your April date sorted. Of not find a way to self fund if you can. Life is too short Hun, worry about the future in the future if you know what I mean!

Newmum - well done on the weight loss. I wish I was as disciplined..

Ammie - definately too early to be thinking about next steps for you

Wales - I'm gonna have to kick your butt, lol. Get positive, theres no reason to think this won't work for you

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## ammiebabes1920

kara hope your feeling better?

josie hun when your upto it ring and speak to jodie it could just be a error on the system with the change over i have everything crossed yu get that earlier appointment its so frustrating xx

wales come on hun we need to stay positive together its a long trek this 2ww xx  

hope everyone else is doing well sorry if i missed anyone out any upcoming appointments etc 

afm another me story i afraid  i have cried everyday since blumming et things just run around in your head so much and you look out for everything and i mean absolutely everything i am getting a achey feeling down below which i only ever get when due on which reduced me to tears today but i must say my eating today has eased off and i havent felt sick all day so hopefully my body is getting used to the progestrone other than that my new best friend is tomato soup mmm lol might be having few days away next week take the dogs down porthcawl in my sister in laws caravan as she gave us a weekend for xmas so we thought why not get away with the dogs for s few days i really cant wait especially if the weather is like today wow it was fab if i could of skived off work today i would of been by the sea eatingn chips lmao. so i may be quite towards the end of next week for a few days. my mil proposed to my fil today bless her they have only been together for 27 years lol but they planning on getting married asap even sweeter he brought her 27 roses its so sweet isnt it lol xxx


----------



## wales06

Ammie thats a lovely story about your in laws, I know i can't really preach but your right hun we got to stay positive. It's just so  blinking hard. 
You girls that have been through this several times are so strong.
Newmum thats great about your weight loss, i find it hard i LOVE crisps too much. 
Josie  Let us know hun when you have called them, If it's not in march/april we could all go down and do a protest dance  
Mrs T your like my mum you make me laugh 
Kara are the probs your having with your endo. are they going to operate on you again?  After tx im hoping for a full hystorectomy. my consultant said they wont normally do it so young but you would'nt treat an animal like it he would do it (perhaps he was just saying im a pig or a cow lol)
Boo whens your next scan now? 
Jo not long to your wedding hope your sickness has gone by then  

Well all the moaning i've done and now i've got like af pains so it serves me right.  So im guessing its best if i just put my feet up and chill out like you've all been telling me 
Im just having some chicken burgers for tea that i made myself i personally bashed the chicken breasts with my rolling pin earlier it did make me feel so much better  
Hugs to everyone and just a real big thankyou for being there. xxx


----------



## newmum

Hello

Aimmee sounds a lovely idea, having a nice break. I would love to have a caravan somewhere we could escape too!How sweet is your mil and fil, who said romance is dead! 

Thanks Mrs T, its hard to stay disciplined, this week I didn't loose any. I blame it on the giant hot dog I had in Wembley!  

Does changing  to Bro Morgannwg health trust make any difference to anything? silly question maybe but just wondering

JosieJo, hang in there I hoe its a mistake also. I was told that my waiting would be 6 months but its been over 12 months now, I was told I was on an internal waiting list or something.

How you doing Wales? crisps are my weakness also, I love cheese balls and any crisps really. Weight watchers do their own which kindda help. Keep banging the chicken with the rolling pin it seems to help     may try that myself

AFM: I have been busy looking after my Mum and Dad both in their 70's inbewteen working. Dad fell over and broke his shoulder ouch! and Mum has had an op on her eye. Also we had a power outrage at the weekend which ruined a few of our aliances so waiting for replacements from the loss adjuster. So I am hoping thats enough negatives and it must be time for some nice things to happen. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger eh? I would just be happy from a visit from AF    which actually makes a change I usually pray she stays away

Its been a lovely day today I hope thats a sign of good things to happen to us all   




nm2b x


----------



## kara76

Ammie how romantic, awww

Wales it seems it could be endo, adhesion or endo within the uterus walls can't spell the name of it. I had a c section and its thought the risk of such a condition is higher after a section! I'm having a lot of shooting , sharp pains and tons of spotting so yes I need to discuss a possible op which might not be keyhole due to 3 previous laps and a section. I just know something isn't right

New yes I think it will matter that a different health board it taking over. I posted not long along about this and asked people to write to me so I could go to my assembly member but I got 2 letters which counts for nothing in this game. What I do know is although the staff have no say over waiting list they will always look after their patients


----------



## newmum

Hi Kara

Sounds like you are having a rough time. Sorry I must of missed your posts about the new trust, I e-mailed you a letter about the new clinic being built, is this linked? if you need any more letters I am always happy to help.

nm2b x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all justa quick one before I go to bed, will post more tomorrow, hope everyone is ok.

Wanted to pop on just to say I have my appt for liverpool, 17 April so not long. Update tomorrow. Night all xxx


----------



## wales06

That's great news Binky


----------



## jo1985

Fab news Binky happy tings r moving in rgt direction xx


----------



## newmum

good news Binky


----------



## wales06

What a lovely day!  I had a gorgeous couple of hours sat in the garden with my book. Even brought a bit of colour to my cheeks  I hate being so pastie all the time. Xxx


----------



## wales06

Jo.  I was just looking at your embie pic on **.  Its amazing the difference 2days make 
It's very quiet on here tonight xx


----------



## jo1985

Wales cheers hun I thought y not post it I'm proud I ve had ivf not ashamed . Wats ur nane on ** hun soz sud b blonde LOL . It's mad cin a 3 day cuz mine looks nothin like it not even cells .
Is quiet on ere somethin must b gd on tv LOL


----------



## wales06

I know, it's real quiet. I'll be watching celeb juice soon.  I'm nicola ricketts on **.  I been havin cramps the last 2 nights but slightly dif to af pains. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Test date a wk tomorrow. Next wk is going to drag . How long till your next scan? Xx


----------



## wales06

Can i just ask, for thoses ladies still waiting for bfp's.  When you've had tx and in the 2ww have your af's turned up when they are supposed to?
If i go by a 28 day cycle which seems to be everyother mth for me i would be due tomorrow. So im guessing it would arrive anytime between tomorrow and tues.  If it does'nt come (fingers crossed) do you think this is a good sign, or does the tx mess them up?

Another lovely day, hope everyones well coz it's been really quiet. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - it can differ from cycle to cycle. Sometimes the tx and progesterone support can hold off AF even when you get a bfn. I've had AF turn up before test date on one cycle, on the rest it has been held off until after I've stopped the progesterone. Some ladies get a bleed even when they've got a bfp. I'm afraid the only way to find out is to wait and test! Hope you are staying sane, I always find the second week hard


----------



## kara76

Wales ur af would be due 14 to 16 days post ec. The progestrone can hold off af too. U gona test early


----------



## josiejo

Wales, only on one of my cycles has af arrived before test date, the other 3 it came a few days after. How are you feeling? You passed the half way mark yet?


Ammie, hope you are doing ok and enjoying your time away.


Binky, great news you have an appointment, I hope you can get treatment sorted out for soon after that.


Newbee, sorry I didn't see your post about waiting times, it really does suck. Have they not given you a date to work with, they have told me the waaiting list is 12mths so surely you should be seen very soon.


Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals.


AFM - Been trying to get clarification from IVF Wales on where we would stand should we have self funded treatment before we get called up for donor IUI. As we are sort of doing things back to front it is proving to be a little confusing so the waiting list co-ordinator I have been emailing has passed things on to Debbie. Once we have had that clarified and I have heard back about my HSG, I think we will make an appointment at CRGW for a consultation and see if they recommend donor treatment too. 
DH has said that we need to lose some weight before we can go ahead just so we know we have tried our very best, so off to get Wii Zumba with some Game gift vouchers we have to get started.


----------



## wales06

Thank u ladies.
Mrs T, I've only had one bad day so far, think I cried most of the day on wed. Test date is this time next week. So hopefully it won't be too bad. 
Kara, I done an extremly early one so I know the drugs are out of my system.Was still gutting though seeing those words. I think I'm going to buy a normal clear blue as looking at lines does'nt seem as brutal as it being spelt out to you! Prob will test on thurs coz if a miricle does happen I will need to go on fri to pick up more pessaries. 
Your little girl was gorgeous in her outfit yesterday xx
Josie. Fingers crossed you manage to sort something out soon hun,  and good luck with the exercise. I have a wii and only used it twice in 2yrs lol.  Xxx


----------



## newmum

Wales like Mrs T says it can differ from cycle to cycle. Sometimes the tx and progesterone support can hold off AF even when you get a bfn this happened to me


----------



## wales06

Newmum, thanks for the reply, so did u not bleed at all when u had bfn. Sorry to ask.  Will you manage to stick to being good over the weekend. I really struggle its my worst time. Xx


----------



## newmum

Hey Wales, I don't mind you asking, ask away thats what we are all here for  

I didn't bleed at all, I had AF pains around my due date but no visit until I stopped my pessaries on my OTD which showed BFN 
Everyone is different though so it doesn't mean the same for you  

have you had any symptons at all? how you feeling? you are doing really well

Do you mean stick to my diet? if so, well I work half days saturdays, so in a routine Sat, and I usually cook a weight watchers curry or something Sat night. Sunday I will have a cooked dinner with plenty of veg so its not too bad. I struggle on social things but try to keep on the diet 80% of the time    it is hard but I am going to stick to it as much as I can before tx starts if I can  

nm2b x


----------



## wales06

Newmum thanks . The only symptoms I have r sore (.)(.) And that comes and goes. pains in my tummy thought it was from the pessaries but it seems to be worse at night and if I'm standing for a while or my clothes are pressing on it. So I'm still not sure.  When I had et they could see that the endo was there so I'm hoping they don't attach to that instead of womb lining (don't know if they can, but everything goes through your mind does'nt it). You sound really good at sticking to your diet. I spend the majority of the weekend on my own so can't b bothered to cook then eat rubbish lol xxx


----------



## jo1985

Wales I had very similar symtoms to u sore boobs and my pain in tummy was always eorse at ngt wen rested up but had nausea early on . All best hun take it day at a time Xx


----------



## wales06

Cheers Jo, was going to darts with dh,but dropped him off and came home. Laid up on settee with sharp stabbing pains on left side.Telling myself its all good lol xx


----------



## newmum

Aww Wales it sounds all good to me x


----------



## wales06

Hope so
What's everyone doing this weekend. My dh is playing rugby in haffedrunis (I spelt like it sounds)tomorrow was thinking of going on the coach to watch but supposed to rain so might just go up mums for steak and chips and play with my puppy Oscar (my pictue) he was 9mths yesterday


----------



## Nessybaby

Hello everyone!  
I've just read through the thread and caught up with everyone. So, how we all feeling? Spring is now well on it's way and the sunshine is a welcome! Makes such a different to my mood when it's nice out there, even if I don't go out that day lol  
I'm glad I'm not having any side effects from DHEA and all the supplements...I rattle when I walk.  
I didn't know IVFWales was going through a change with their ownership or dif health board. I'm pleased I have an apt at the beginning of April for round 2.  Now back on my health kick to keep my bmi down. 
I handed in my notice yesterday after an awful argument from my 2 bosses ganging up on me unexpectantly in the week over a rumour/gossip that they thought had come from me!    They didn't want to hear my side of the situation, which just sums them up...Listening to gossip! So I did the brave thing, gave notice without a job to go to. I know I will be missed as one trainee dental nurse I mentor and  a dentist was actually in tears. My dentist I work with is on holiday atm, so she will be gutted to hear the news when she returns, others were gobsmacked with my news! Bless them. I'm now on gardening leave which is great, so no work for 4 weeks whilst getting paid the notice. Life is too short and the stress was making me ill. They wern't supportive during my last cycle. 
Hope your all ok ladies.  I do laugh when I read some of you are being a 'knicker watching freak' KWF!  My positive thoughts are will all of you, whatever your stage of tx/non tx.  
Fingers and toes crossed for all who are waiting in the 2ww and OTD! 

Look out, now no job, I'll on here all the time   whilst applying for jobs! 
love ness xxx


----------



## wales06

Ness good to hear from you hun,  You enjoy your break and chill out for a bit. I hope you find something new soon.
Wont be long until your next appointment    xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Wow, Ness that was very brave but defo the right thing to do. I hope you get a new job really quickly. Enjoy the gardening leave.


Newmum, could do with some of your willpower, I am useless when it comes to the weekend and staying good on the diet though I have been good today.


Ammie and Wales hope you are both staying sane, not long to go now.


Afm, seems the stress of the last week has got to me as it appears my Crohns Disease symptoms have decided to show face again. Thought I maybe had a tummy bug as I felt fine yesterday but ended up really not good this morning. One good thing though as I have lost my appetite so will be a good kick start to the diet. Got to look for these silver linings. Hopefully it will settle down on its own as I really do not want to see my gastro consultant nor have to go back on all my meds.


What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ness - so sorry to hear about your job, hope you enjoy some time off and find something soon

JosieJo - aww Hun, Crohns is the last thing you need right now I'm sure. Bless you, trying to look at the positives in the situation. I'm sending a massive hug your way   

Wales - sounds like a great day. Oscar is gorgeous by the way. Hang in there, not long now..

Ammie - hope you are staying sane too

Hi nm2b, Binky, Jo & everyone else  

Hope you've all enjoyed this lovely weather cos it seems it's gonna be cold and wet from tomorrow


----------



## newmum

Sorry to hear your news Josie Jo, my will power does go from time to time! its hard work, so thats why only stick to it about 80% of the time and plan it round my social life! not that I have a big social life these days

I was hoping I would have had AF visit this weekend because going from my 2nd visit last month I am due a visit and it would fall in perfect with my pre booked scan Monday. Will be     tonight and please all feel free to join in the AF dance   
Had my hair cut today and my eyebrows waxed to cheer myself up a bit after work.

Hi everyone sending you all      lol

nm2b x


----------



## newmum

Forgot to say Ness sorry to hear about your job, enjoy your gardening leave, I have never of heard of that before. Sounds like you will be missed at work but sounds like you needed to go, so good on yea! x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

sorry ladies no personals today will warm ahead this is a complete moaning status!!

*warning down post* sorry ladies i havent been very chatty last couple days im having a few unsettled few days where i am feeling very uncertain this cycle as worked and working myself up a little im still getting the odd twinge but know if this cycle doesnt work we will def not be able to afford another its always been my dream to be a mummy and its just never going to happen i feel a failure within myself and as a wife, i feel for my husband and really think he deserves to be a dad and maybe should consider maybe trying to find someone who can help him in that situation even tho he has said he loves me for me and wants to be with me for the rest of his life etc but you just cant help feeling that you have failed in life when your bodies are supposed to do these things xx


----------



## newmum

Thats so sad Ammiee, like I said on ** its not over yet and stay strong. Your hubby LOVES you for YOU.. I wish I could come over and have a good cry with you. Dont feel like a faliure please its not your fault we can't control these things.. and life is full of suprises you don't know what is around the corner. I am so sorry you feel this way, I wish I could make you feel better.       x x x


----------



## Boomania

Awwww Ammie.  don't beat yourself up. I know how you feel though I think we've all had these moments where we feel this way. I'm one of them. You won't be doing your embies any good by being this upset. Waiting to see if it's worked is hard. Try and relax. Deep breaths now girl. I had severe down days.....still do!! Try and think positive which I know is hard. Your embies wanna feel your happiness and encouragement. Keep your mind occupied with good things if you can (watch a funny film or read something uplifting). We are all behind you for support you know that. Hope you feel a bit better today. I understand where you are coming from, but fight the thoughts. Your embies are snuggling in all cosy and they don't want to sense your misery, now snap out of it or I'll come around there and slap you silly with a wet fish (a shark in case you were wondering!).

This waiting lark drives us all insane   now rest, take it easy, eat appropriate foods, drink lots of water and look after yourself and your two snugglebums! Got it? Good. Now you've been told!

Boo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Ammie how many days post et are you?
I too felt exactly how u are feeling but I think in our own personal sadness we forget our men thankfully love us for us and not because we can produce children for them. Your dh wants u for u and I know the 2ww is so very hard and knowing that u can't afford more tx sucks but u really might not need it. Big hugs


----------



## josiejo

Ammie honey, just wanted to send you more hugs  


It is my dh has the fertility issues but to be honest I never think of it that way, and certainly never blame him. I think of it as OUR fertility issues and I would rather live a life with out children than a life without him. I am very sure your DH will feel the same way about you.


Try doing lots of nice things in the run up to test day, if you want I can meet you in town for a hot chocolate.




Newmum, I hope af shows face today for you.


Mrs T, thank you for the big virtual hug. I hope you are doing ok, I must pop over to the CRGW thread and catch up.


Hope you all have something nice planned for today.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammie - big hugs. I've felt the same way as you many times, and been blaming myself for my DH not being a father. This journey is so very hard and that's why we are all here to help each other get through the tough times. Try not to think about whether you will get more chances, worry about that in the future. The 2ww is really really hard, my only advice is to try and stay busy and avoid thinking time. We are all here for you


----------



## wales06

Ammie, chin up girl we got to stick through this together.  Dh loves you to bits and as one of the other girls said he'd rather have a life with you than without you.  It's not over yet hun we got another week to go so lots of positve energy coming your way.      
I got to sit through lunch today with my nephews preg girlfriend and they felt it move for the first time this morning. So i can sense a bad day looming, but i got to lift myself out of it because it wont do me or dh anygood.  If i get a neg next weekend i think i going to go away for the night and probaly wollow in self pity then, but as they say it's not over till the fat af lady comes  
Im waffling now i know.
You know my number hun.  Lots of love and hugs


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies thank you so much for your messages feeling slightly better was awake from 7 but didnt drag myself out of bed until about 12.30/1 lol then was supposed to go into work but said to hubby lets go for a walk to get food (only reason for walking was on a sunday you move your car in our street and your stuffed and end up parking down the opposite end of road our street isnt great) so decided on heading to weatherspoons in town so took a short stroll in ended up going to costa and having hot chocolate and a lovely chat where i found out hubby actual keep saying all these years he isnt bothered if we have a baby because he has me but he now really waants it more than me (bless him). then we ended up at mcd's instead of weathespoons lol but had a lovely double cheese burger mmmm lol only cheese and sauce then took a steady stroll back where we talked alot more went into work for 5 mins then decided to come home and watch warrior i think i got effected more yesterday as i took niece to jump to say sorry for the weekend before where we had to dump her to rush to the hosp for et and there was a lady there with a baby he must of been a few days old he was tiny and she was stood in front of me in the queue with him in her arms he was lush, 

kara im 8dpt today im just feeling anyhow xx

but thank you to everyone your all amazing

Boo how are you feeling hun have you had a date for your next scan.

jo hope your doing well to hun

nm2b hope you af decides to hurry up she always a pain when you want her isnt she xx

wales hope your keeping saner than me hun xx

mrs thomas home your good hun it is the most stressful thing i have been thru

josie a hot choc would be great would have to be costa hun lmao i will let you know when i can do hopefully have no work from wed so off to porthcawl for a coupls of nights just to relax by the sea take my dogs for a nice stroll first time charlie would of been since breaking her knee hoping she has healed right as she still limping abit so dont want her to do to much yetxx

sorry if i have missed anyone out im just so overwhelmed from all of your commenboo im hiding from you and the shark already lol xx


----------



## Boomania

Ammie so glad your In a better frame of mind today. I'm sure you will have a few more melt down days but try and keep your chin up. Porthcawl sounds fab to get away for a few days. Do you both good. I've kept the shark in its tank for future use! My next scan is this Wednesday 17th at 9am so I can go to work straight from there, unless I get bad news. See, I'm a negative too!! This whole thing drives us crazy. Just hope there will be a moment when we aren't worried or anything. Everyday is a blessing and time goes slow when we want to know things. 

Hello to all you fine ladies on here. Hope your all keeping well and taking it easy. I read up on your news from day to day. Got my fingers crossed for you all at whatever stage your at.

Boo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammie - so glad you are feeling a bit better, Porthcawl sounds just what you need


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.

Jose jom hope the crohns is better. x
Ammie, keep your chin up hun, hope you are feeling better. x
Wales hope you are managing to keep sane!! x
New mum has AF turned up? x
Jo not long now till the wedding! x
Hi Nessy, Mrs T, Kara and everyone else.

AFM I have had a really nice wkend, walking the dog, went out for a lovely indian last night, made Welsh Cakes this morning! and now chilling.  Well my appt is Liverpool is the 17th April, will be glad to started. All ok on the dhea and the prostrap is wed!. 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend all  xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

ohhh binky i missed you earlier i am so sorry hope everything goes well on the 17th hun and we can get you on the bandwagon with us xx

kara hope your little girls okay and the limping as eased 

just a quick question and everyones views on this question doesnt matter what your reply is i want to hear it 

what do you think my chances are of testing today being 8dp3dt? POSITIVE (could it be hcg trigger shot)(or real) NEGATIVE (could be to early) (or real) would like everyones thoughts on it please?


----------



## kara76

Trigger is likely to be gone by now so if postive I would say its pregnancy if negative it could be too early. 
I tested 9 days post 2 day et via blood test and it showed a hcg level of 10 so my postive wouldn't have shown on a hpt or if would have been mega faint. We did search for a first response hpt as they pick up a lower level of hcg than clear blue but couldn't find one so I didn't poas til the second blood test

Tyler leg is much better thanks hun


----------



## kara76

Blinky not too long til ur appointment now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammie - I agree with Kara (I always do, lol). I was told trigger is out of the system by 10 days max so a positive would be real but a negative may be too early 


Binky - bet you are counting down the days to your appt now


----------



## newmum

Hey Binky, glad you got your appointment date. No AF hasn't turned up, so looks like I won't be going in for my base scan tomorrow

Mrs T, hows you? I was just wondering if you had any unusual cycles with DHEA, e.g. more AF visits or delay in AF. If I remember right you did have a delay in your AF, do you think this could have been the dHEA?

Ammiee so glad you are feeling a bit better, getting away sounds a fab idea. Are you weighing up to test early? have you done one yet?

hi everyone 

nm2b x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

nm2b im thinking of it :s lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - my AF has been all over the place straight after cycling, but for me that's down to treatment not the DHEA as it was like that after tx before the DHEA. I've read that it can delay AF for some people but it's not had that effect on me. 

Ammie - let us know what you decide


----------



## wales06

Evening everyone,
Newmum. I'd do a af dance but don't know where u get the little characters from all I got is smilies
Boo good luck for wed hun let us know how u go x
Binky won't be long,I had prostrap (zoladex) had them lots b4 over the yrs. You'll be fine 
Mrs T how you doing hope u had a good weekend, where r u in your cycle?
Kara what did your little girl do, bless her x
Ammie. I have thought about doing it so much, I'm buying a norm clear blue tom night but going to wait till date I think. Ignorance is bliss lol. All the tests I've done over the yrs, this one is going to mean so much more. With the board changing if I have to wait 12mths for round two I don't think I'll make it.
I'm just going to try and relax for the wk and pretend I'm on hols from work.
Glad your sounding better xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - hope your lunch wasn't too difficult for you. It's good to enjoy being pupo if you can. I'm on d/r for my medicated FET at the mo, so a few weeks away from transfer yet..


----------



## wales06

Mrs T at least your making progress then.  My sister in law is pupo to so prob pop up there with her and my niece to pass some time. Although this evening she was trying to make me hulahoop (shes3) it was hard makin excuses as my dad and aunt were there lol.  Lunch was ok but don't think she took her hand off her tummy the hole time. Think there was only once I had the overwhelming feeling to do something nasty to her xxx


----------



## newmum

thought you might be Aimmee  


thanks Mrs T  



thanks for the dance Wales, and good on you getting through lunch. 

x


----------



## wales06

It's me back again!
Well it dream over for me ladies   
One test day 7 and one day 11 both neg, do I still have to wait till the 9th to call the hospital?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - sorry to hear you have had another negative. I have heard stories where the results have changed due to late implantation so hope that's the case for you. You must carry on with any progesterone until OTD and test again, I expect the clinic will tell you the same if you ring before test day. Big hugs x


----------



## Boomania

Wales, don't give up hope just yet. There's still 5 days to go until OTD. I know it must be hard for you. I know you think it's all over, but like Mrs.T said it could be a late implanter. I hope this is the case. Keep going with the progesterone until clinic say so. We've all got our fingers crossed for you.  plus it seems you've tested this evening (?) when hcg levels aren't as strong as first urination in the morning. Please don't give up just yet. 

Boo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

well ladies i told a little fib yesterday until today but i had a very very faint line  yesterday on a normal clearblue so did a digital and pregnant  this was  before i asked the question but was unsure so anyway did another test this morning first wee etc and negative not even a faint line so an hour later did another one and very very faint line again did digital and positive again since then i have done another 2 normal clearblue both with a bfp another digital and a first response and all came as bfp!!

sorry ladies didnt want to lie to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammie - you know I'm pleased for you. It's a really good sign when you've still got a week til OTD! x

Wales - thinking of you x


----------



## wales06

Ammie im sooo excited for you hun xxx


----------



## jo1985

Annie looking really gd hun Sooo pleased for u .
I knew o was pg from start off second week but wudnt believe til done hpt at 10 days x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

im very happy but also very very nervous at minute oh tracjk for another long wait now hosp wont do anything until monday so go to ring monday and tell them result so they will book scan xxx


----------



## josiejo

Yeah!! Ammie, fantastic news I am over the moon for you.


Wales hang in there, its not over yet.


----------



## wales06

Hey ladies, any idea of what happens now, do I go back for a consultation bout what could have gone wrong?  Any idea of how long for second round?
Not quite given up yet mind x


----------



## kara76

Ammie congratulations. Well done


----------



## josiejo

Wales, you need to call the clinic on test day and tell them the outcome, if it is a bfn you can arrange a follow up appointment.  They will offer you the chance to see the councillor too if you are feeling the need. I have no idea how long the wait is for second cycles especially with all the changes that are happening in April but they will let you know when you go for follow up. You can self fund one cycle and still be entitled to the second NHS cycle.
Try and stay positive though, still 5 days until otd, things can change.


----------



## wales06

Cheers josie, I hope so  xx


----------



## newmum

Wales hang in there its not over yet, 5 days to go untill OTD

Aimmee     I thought as much yesterday when you asked about testing early, Fab news  

nm2b x


----------



## binkyboo

Ammie fab news!!! SO chuffed for you.

Wales , dont you dare give up yet, get those positive thoughts back, you have another 5 days left.

Big hugs to you ((((((((( ))))))))) xxxxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Ladies, hope your all well. I've got a little poem to show I'm thinking of you all.  I've read through the thread over the last few days and think this may put the PMA back xxxx    

When you decide
on a dream,
Give your mind
a good spring clean.
______
Make room for 
the thrill of the chase,
Then launch your dream
from a positive base.
______
Positive thoughts are
a great self starter,
And the worlds
best motivator.
_______
Plant your dream firmly
In your mind,
Keep thinking about your dream
and you will find.
_______
Your mind will go
in that direction,
And so will your
Imagination.
_____
Plan by day
dream by night,
And your talents
will ignite.
_____
Remember you reap
what you sow,
Positive ideas will
multiply and grow
____
Having a dream 
is the best thing ever,
When you have a dream 
you become a positive thinker.


----------



## binkyboo

Thats lovely Nessy xx


----------



## wales06

That was great Ness. Xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning Ladies, how we are feeling today?  
  I've got a question for Mrs T and Newmum2b and anyone else who may know the answer....Kara? lol

  

When I had my AF 6 days before OTD and it was BFN (on OTD) I have counted 28-30 days after to roughly get my next AF date. I am now 3/4 days over that now and wondering if   will come. I've never been late and was just wondering taking DHEA tablets would this have anything to do with it?  (and No I'm not thinking I am BFP naturally neither) I've got AF pains and the feeling is there, but no AF. I feel I'm back on the 2ww and a KWF!!!! (knicker watching freak for anyone who is wondering what that is? he he heee) I've never wanted AF to come along, but it's a kinda reassurance that my body is working properly after my last tx. 

Am I being a tad silly here?
Ness xxx


----------



## kara76

Ness its common for ivf to mess up your cycle but sometimes natural miracles do happen


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - I'm the same, always 28 days except after tx. I'm in the same boat as you now, was due on the weekend. No natural miracle here for sure.


----------



## Boomania

Ness:  I'm sure it's due to the tx. I recall previous tx's I've had, my cycle takes a while to appear properly despite having had AF symptoms. Frustrating though as you say, constantly knicker watching just in case!
Xxxxxx

Afm: just off for emergency scan. Jodie is so lovely. She's too nice to be true. Wished there were more people out there like her. 

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

boo is everything okay hun 

wished they would be more understanding with me i got 2 full days of bfps and first thing this mornign a bfp to then low and behold a negative on a digital about an hour ago gutted isnt the word rang the hosp and asked advice basicall go away ring monday with that result you ahve tested to early so im all over the place now and really dont know what to do xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - as I said on the other thread good luke lovely, I'm sure all is well

Ammie - try not to panic, you are testing early so I'm not surprised you'd have mixed results. If you are really worried you could ask for a blood test?


----------



## ammiebabes1920

i may ring and speak to jodie as the ward is no help they wasnt yesterday and they arnt today either xxx


----------



## Boomania

Aww Ammie: sorry to hear that. But the fact there's a few BFP results amongst them is a good sign right? I hear they aren't very forthcoming with early testers? But good as gold with everything else. Would a nurse at your doctors surgery do a hcg blood test do you know? Try not to get too worked up. Easier said than done I know. You've still got a few days yet until OTD. Hang on in there girly. Xxxxxx

Afm: been having severe sharp pains since Sunday, really intense yesterday, but not too bad today. Luckily no bleeding so I'm taking that as a good sign. 

Boo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

If you explain to Jodie how worried you are and that you've got a negative test she might suggest the blood test. If not could you try your GP?


----------



## Boomania

I would speak to Jodie if you can. Just tell her you've been naughty and tested early with both pos and neg results and it's driving you insane and could you have a blood test? Good luck chickadee. Xxxxx

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Mrs.T - snap waiting on the wkend for af..... haaaaa I spat out my cupa tea when you said 'no natural miracle for sure' .... I know that feeling! So it must be the last tx that is delaying my af... Grrrrrr, It's a pain waiting and waiting isn't it!? 

ammie - so confoozing for you, pos, neg, pos, neg, pos......oh crumbs. Well hang in there hun, I'm sure all is well and BFP is def there for you. Positive hugs at you xxx OTD is near? Did you get to speak with Jodie?

Kara - thanks for the PMA for a natural miracle.... now that would be nice suprize. Nahhhh still waiting for af after tx. 

Wales - hello hun, how you doing? any news

Binky, josiejo, nm2b - how are you all? 

Boo and Jo - hope the beany bumps are getting on great. Always thinking of you ladies xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone out? I do tend to do that, but it's not intentional! 
hugs ness xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ammie sorry to hear u news but the fact there positive tests there is promising may just b ur early testing n some tests not picking up I had one test that nothing happened on it freacked ne out.
Ness hi hun I'm k bad day sickness all day got my dating scan next Fri excited reached another milestone 
Boo how r u ....
Hi to Mrs t , Binky , nm2b, Josie . Lv to all xxx


----------



## Boomania

Ammie: did you get in touch with Jodie after?
Ness: hope ya AF arrives when needed, unless.....,duh duh duh....a natural miracle!!
Jo: sorry ya feeling yucky, I'm the same. They don't mention this in the ivf leaflets!!
Mrs.T, Binky, Kara, Wales. Hope your all ok. And anyone else my brain hasn't mentioned!

Had emergency scan. Done by dippy Lorraine! Who says "i don't do pregnancy scans but i'll have a go!" great I thought, that's a good start! She said my ovaries are quite enlarged, particularly on the left so it could be those giving me pain plus the twins are moving about a bit so could be that. Anyway, I'm non the wiser but it's good to know both are ok and Nowt sinister is going on. Phew!

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Boo my ovaries were quite enlarged wen had my scan n jodie sd they quite few fluid filled follies too my aches pains r going just bloated n feeling luke crap LOL all worth it .glad beans r ok Xx


----------



## kara76

Boo so glad all it ok. Enlarged ovaries certainly cause pain. Remember to pop over to the other thread when your ready.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Boo glad all is well with the twinnies! hope you are feeling well within yourself

Jo hope your not feeling to sick hun and hope it passes soon for you x

wales keep up the positivity hun its hard isnt it but im back on track positive annie xx

binky nm2b, josie and mrs thomas hope your all well

kara hope your little girl is better and her foot isnt hurting to much xx

afm i had my wobble this morning im back on the positive root and will take it as it comes monday thats my result im gonna be a tough cookie until then, but not sure if my sore boobs disappearing is a good/bad sign but positive annie is back for now i tell everyone to stay positive then i throw a wobble like that so taking my own words into play and being positive xxx thank you all for your support your amazing xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Boo - so glad everything is good with the twinnies. Hope you can enjoy your pregnancy now

Ammie - glad you're back in positive mode

Nessy - waiting is the worst bit by far. Yeah, I'm pretty sure that I'm way past natural miracles now, lol. How's the job search going?

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## newmum

Hey Nessy, my AF was affected after tx, then back to my 24 days cycle. I am very regular until I started DHEA end of December. Jan I was regular but Feb I had 2 AF visits which messed my base scan, this has now been cancelled. I am now waiting for my next AF, on my originally dates I am way way over about day 40 and on my 2nd AF of the month I am on around day 28. I confess I am a BIG KWF its driving me crazy. I am worried that the clinic will forget about me because I didn't make my base scan. I am usually so regular and really don't know what is going on, I reckon its the DHEA, I am tempted to stop taking it so I can get my period and start my treatment. I am worried I will be forgotton if AF doesn't hurry!! What do you think? 

Boo glad things are going well

First Resonse tests are buy one get one half price in Boots ladies. I have just stocked up! 

Aimmee, you must be all over the lace, good to hear you are being positive again. You still got time until OTD so things can change again, stay strong

Hi everyone x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

are first response anygood NM2B hosp told me to us clearblue so havent brought any first response xx


----------



## newmum

Haven't a clue Aimmee sorry?? Just didn't want the ones which scream in your face NOT pREGNANT!


----------



## ammiebabes1920

yeah i know the feeling lol xxx


----------



## wales06

Me too they are so brutal just sat there starring at you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Me too - on my last cycle I tried FR (but found the lines faint) and clearblue. I only did a clearblue digital when I knew when I was pregnant because I also hate that 'Not Pregnant' shouting at you! On the other hand when you get a positive there's nothing quite like seeing 'Pregnant'


----------



## newmum

too true Mrs T


----------



## wales06

Morning ladies, just a quickie  is it the number for suite 2 that i call fri morn with my result and do i go through to the nurses?
Hope everyones ok


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey hun its 02920745102 xx think it goes thru to c1 xx


----------



## jo1985

I phoned nurses number as it was given to me in booklet after et and jodie answered xx


----------



## josiejo

Boo, really glad all is ok with the twins.


Ammie, how you baring up today? Just give me a shout for that Hot choc even if it is at Costa, I am a Cafe Nero girl lol I will be popping into town tomorrow if you are about.


Wales, nearly there, how are you feeling. The number you call is in the leaflet you would have been given at transfer, it is the nurses that you speak to.


I am with you all on the digital test, maybe it should say something like "go get that glass of wine" or "sorry" The only time I will buy one now is if we get a positive with a normal test and then I will buy 20 and keep doing it to see that lovely word.


AFM, still not heard anything from Debbie but we have now decided we are defiantly going to go to CRGW for at very least a consultation. Will book it after Easter as we are very busy until then.


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me dropping over from the CRGW thread, I just remembered that there were a few of you lovely ladies cycling around the same time as me so wanted to check in on you all. 

Ammie, have been reading some of the threads, gosh you must be very confused at the moment you poor thing. I hope you can get a blood test or a definate answer either way soon honey. 

Wales, are you testing tomorrow or Friday? 

JosieJo, how are things with you my lovely? Are you waiting for your 2nd NHS cycle? We have just had a cycle with CRGW and they are fab. 

AFM, we tested this morning (OTD is Sat) and it was negative so it looks like we have another failed cycle under our belts   . I know we still have a few days left and that it could still be positive but I am not holding out much hope to be honest. just have to wait now for IVF wales to contact us with dates for 2nd nhs cycle but again not holding my breath as I know what the waiting lists are like. 

Boo and Jo congrats on your bfp's. 

xxxx


----------



## josiejo

PP, how are you doing? Is there not still a chance that could change by Saturday, I do hope so. 


We have had both NHS Cycles and a self funded at IVF Wales but have been told to try donor treatment, as we never used our iui attempts they are letting us have donor IUI treatment on the NHS. I was told by both Grace and Jodie it would be about now I would be called in for planning but after speaking to waiting list co-ordinator I have been told it will be at least August before we are called. As I am about to turn 37 I really don't want to hang about so DH has decided that we can afford 1 last cycle so want to go to CRGW instead of IVF Wales as they are so open to adding extra's into the cycle.


----------



## josiejo

One of the girls posted this on ********, suddenly DH and I understand each other

http://www.infertilitymindbody.com/partnersupport2.htm

/links


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Josie, I guess there is still a small chance that it may change by Sat but Im not holding out much hope. 

Good news that you can go with CRGW and you are right they are really open to trying different things and extras that the NHS wont consider.  How frustrating that you were told you would be called by IVF Wales now and then they change it to August!!! That is my fear for our 2nd cycle, we were told 6 months which would be April/May but I dont think that will happen so now we are just in limbo again which is the worst part.

I really hope that you get your bfp with CRGW flower. 

xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey 

pp theres still hope there hun you still have 2 days for your levels to go up xx

josie thanks for the hot choc offer i wont tomorrow i am laid up on settee at mo

afm i had a bleed this am and am not sure how i feel at the moment to be honest tryin to stay positive and test monday if i can hold out last night slept naked as was hot ended up with fan on and window open and i was still soaking from sweating and felt so sick this am woke to a bit of a bright red bleed so have decided to stay home on settee and totally relax now hubby said im not alllowed back into work until at least tuesday and i have no say at all in it xx
i am looking at going to crgw xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie  

OMG JosieJo - could have written that myself!

PP - hope you don't need to come back here!

Wales - have you done any more tests?

Ammie - you know I'm thinking of you


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Ammie, thinking of you flower. I hope that the bleeding stops. I think hubby is right, you need to put your feet up and a few days off work wont hurt. 

Mrs T, thanks I hope I dont need to come back but think its looking likely. 

JosieJo, just read that link, it was so apt!!! Will get hubby to read it after!!!

xxx


----------



## jo1985

Pp hey hun nice to c u on here , really really hope they result changes for u hun n get to go on the bfp threads keeping all crossed for u x 
Josie hey hun hope ur ok hun waiting lists r nightmare 23 months first 18 second good ur self funding in between hope u get ur bfp soon .
Ammie really hope u get the bfp on otd hun and that bleed was nothing xxx 
Hi to all Xx


----------



## wales06

Hey PP sounds like you and me are in the same boat hun. My test date is on friday and would love for a miracle to happen by then but im not a lucky person.

Mrs T  done a first response this morning still negative  

Ammie hang in there hun and get plenty of rest

Josie what kind of extras do they use at the other clinic?

afm i have alot of niggling pains today turned into a complete KWF  keep expecting to see af. Think it would be easier to except if i did, coz the pains i got are lower down and different to af pains.  I have given up on the pineapple juice and the brazil nuts today don't think there's much point now really.
i know this is a bit embarrassing but when can things start happening again in the bedroom, not that i feel much like it at the mo  
Sorry im sounding a bit miserable today


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Wales, snap, I am hanging on for a miracle but Im not a very lucky person either so not holding my breath! 

Ive given up on the pineapple juice and brazils too as dont see the point!

CRGW offer immunology testing and additional meds such as steriods and itralipids.  I had steriods and oestrogen after EC but doesnt seem to have helped us with getting a bfp. 

Sending you a big hug. xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

wales06 hang in there to hun we can be strong together

jo when is your next scan hun xx

afm bleed as stopped but getting alot of cramping bit milder than af at the moment so fingers crossed they sod off to lucky for me working for hubby that i have just been kicked home and told to rest been bored out of my head and slept most of the day thru, dogs got cut today to charlie was a mess she looked like she had dreadlocks lol so now she looks like a skin head cus they totally cut everything off but next time she will look beautiful again its her own fault her breaking her knee and wasnt able to have her done at xmas when we wanted to.


----------



## wales06

Is crgw just private tx.  Xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Yes hun its just private at the moment. 

Aimme, good news that bleeding has stopped.

xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ammie next scan 16 march which us dating scan by my dates ill b 11+4 so c wat they say x 
Girls I'm soooo hoping u get bfp in ur otd xxxxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi all,

We have decided to pay and start IVF at CRGW as we are constantly getting bad news from IFV Wales. Not sure if people are aware but apparently Bro Morgannwg are taking over IVF Wales from April which means there is more of a backlog with waiting lists. We were due to start IUI this March/April and wheni spoke with Cath ( waiting list co-ordinator) she said that it was highly unlikely. She couldn't even give us an estimate. This is extremely frustrating!!!

We're lucky that our families can help us out financially for us to go private. I would advise anyone who is waiting to start treatment at IVF Wales to keep pestering them until you get dates. 

Sorry for the rant but people need to know what' going on!
Xx


----------



## wales06

Morning girlies,  another lovely day  
This time tomorrow it will all be over for me.  I have had a little bit of thick brown spotting this morning so looks like af is on her way.
You have all been amazing and so supportive and i wish you all, all the luck in the world with your treatments, and hope one day all of our dreams will come true.
I will be back for my second cycle but only god knows when that will be now.  So i'll stick around to see how you all get on.
Thank you so much for all the support


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Newbee thanks for that info about IVF wales, I had heard that another pct was taking over the clinic but very sad to hear that this is havig an affect on the waiting lists. We are waiting for our 2nd cycle and were originally told we would only be waiting 6 months . 

Wales, sorry to hear that you have spotting. Sending you big big hugs honey. 

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Newbee hope going private works n get ur bfp
Wales ah hun sending big hugs to u 
Ammie how u doing hun....? 
Pp thinking off u hun n willing for a bfp xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thanks so much Jo. Clinic have advised me not to test until Sat now so just playing the waiting game and praying that AF doesnt show up before then!

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Keeping everything crossed the witch stays away . Xx 
Hugs to u all Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi jo had bit of a bleed yesterday and also just had another one which fingers crossed as also stopped bright red it is sorry tmi also bit of backache and cramping it not looking good xx


----------



## wales06

Just a little update, I have full on af which is extremely painful. I'm tucked up in bed with my hot water bottle 
I rang the clinic this morning and spoke to a nurse, they have excepted my result and said I will get an appt through in about a wk for 4/6 wks time.  She told me that as for the delay not to worry as I'm on the second cyclers list. So fingers crossed it won't effect us girlies that r still trying to much .
P P. I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun xx
Ammie hang on in there girl and do go doing anything that u can regret later. Just rest.
Thank you for being there everyone and sharing your experiences xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ammie n wales just wana offer u a biggggg hug thinking off u all x


----------



## wales06

Thanks Jo xx
Not long till wedding hope u have a fab day xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thanks jo does the worrying ever end xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - I'm so sorry Hun. Hope you are ok

Ammie - fingers crossed or you, you know I'm thinking of you 

PP - hope you get a different result on Sat

JosieJo - I showed that link to my hubby today and he couldn't believe how much of it applied to us. He was chuffed to know he wasn't alone in the way he deals with all this. So thanks for sharing 

Nm2b - hope AF has showed up, not here for me yet

Hi Jo, Newbee & anyone else I've missed


----------



## Nessybaby

Hey all, 
Awwww Wales, I'm thinking positive thoughts for you hun. hope ur ok xx
Ammie - I got my PMA dance going on for you...xx 
Mrs T - AF any news?
NM2B - AF any news? 
JosieJo, Newbie, PP, Jo and Boo  and anyone else I have missed out, hope all is well ladies and always thinking of you all. xx

ATM - still waiting for AF to come along. Never missed a period or waited so long for the witch to come! Got AF pains, so hoping she will turn up soon. Oh the joys!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Nessy - nope, I'm with you waiting for the witch!


----------



## newmum

and me!

No sign of the witch yet its driving me   never ever been like this before

hi to everyone, just a short one tonight shattered from work and in a down mood because of the 'no show' from the witch

nm2b x


----------



## josiejo

I think there is a need for a AF dance










































































Hope that works for you girls waiting on the witch.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pmsl, that's gotta work. Thanks lovely


----------



## josiejo

Wales, Penelope and Ammie, thinking of you all    


Mrs T, if it doesn't work at least is has given you a laugh lol That link is pretty unbelievable just how accurate it is, it has explained exactly how I am feeling.


----------



## Nessybaby

JosieJo - awwww thanks for the AF dance...I love it! 
Wales - any news?
nope, still no AF, just pains. It's really doing my head in now. Never ever experienced this. I start worrying then about getting the early menopause and think, That's it! no AF, no tx, no nothing  
Hope all you lavvvly ladies are fine and dandy this morning xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

morning ladies hope your all well 

good luck to anyone waiting for af, appointments or scans etc 

afm i had another bleed yesterday dinner which wasnt much but also positive result last night i had pretty bad backache and cramping as well as a bleed again about 11pm ended up ringing out of hours gp who said its not likely a ectopic but could be a threatened miscarriage he wants me to test again today but said if its a miscarriage test will remain positive anyway arrggghhh as soon as i start to feel positive again something come to hit me with a ton of bricks i wouldnt be worrying so much if it was brown blood but its red its not been loads so that it leaks onto pad but its enough when i wipe its quite alot not spotting like yesterday xx


----------



## kara76

What was his reasoning behind it not being an ectopic? Hope all is gona be ok. Fingers still crossed


----------



## Nessybaby

awww Ammie, I don't know what to say other than I hope the spotting settles and you get some answers from the clinic asap! I'm thinking of you chicken xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thanks hunny im doing as im told and bed rest at the moment well settee and hoping it stays away xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Mrs T and nm2b = any joy on AF? It's driving me bonkers! How long have you ladies been waiting for the    It's only a week late for me, but thats bad enough! I'm now thinking, do I still keep taking DHEA? 

Ammie - settee rest sounds like a plan, naf daytime tv or a chick flick /funny dvd (have you seen Mrs.Browns Boy's series one on DVD? Asda's have it for £7 atm. Sooooo funny, def will take your mind off the worry)

JosieJo - I love those dancing giraffes...where did you get it from? lol


----------



## josiejo

Oh Ammie, you really are having a rough time of it. A wee story to help your pma, my friend who currently has 8mth old twins had bleeding, sometimes heavy, throughout her pregnancy and thought many times she had lost them. They are both beautiful healthy girls and she is starting to considering treatment again to have a sibling for them. I really do hope that it turns into a good story for you too,   


Nessy, is there no chance of a natural miracle for you? I don't know anything on DHEA so not sure if that could be causing it. I just googled for the dancing figures, the giraffes made me laugh the most lol


Mrs T, Newmum2b, any sign yet for you 2?


Wales and Penelope, how are you both?


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Morning all!

Ammie, sorry to hear you are having a rough time of things. I really hope that the bleeding is just implantation. 

I love the giraffe dance Josie!!!! 

No news from me, clinic said to test tomorrow but I have a feeling AF is on her way. 

xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ammie just wana say some Pma too look.at boo had a bleed and is pg with twins xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammie - thinking of you and hoping it stops soon x


Nope, still waiting too girls. Try not to worry its normal for your cycle to be messed up


----------



## Nessybaby

Mrs T = your always the cool calm and collected one out us ladies. I shall try not to worry. AF boogie dance on the way to you xx Thanks


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ness - I'm not sure about that, lol. I'm better at giving advice though!


----------



## jo1985

Omg just looked ay my ticker 23 days to go till wedding popping it now LOL . 
Love to all Mrs t u r a trooper always there for others Xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

wow its flying isnt it hun you soon be mrs winters xxx


----------



## wales06

Not long to wait now Ammie, but if you don't feel right hun keep pestering them. xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

ahhhhh I'm so miffed off atm, 
I received a letter this morning from IVFWales. They have canx further tx until further notice due to current restrictions upon IVFWales by the HFEA and a change of staffing levels. They have to review the number of tx cycles undertaken at the unit for the next few months!
So my Apt on 5th April has been canx    gutted aint the word. They say it will be rescheduled the apt as soon as possible, but don't know when. When will I be doing my 2nd cycle. I'm not getting any younger nor my amh ! huh, sorry to moan ladies, I don't want to bring anyone down. 
Right where is my PMA gone? .....I'm off to find it!


----------



## newmum

Hi 

Josie Jo thanks for the dance it made me laugh, so funny  

Aimmee, you are having a rough time, I really hope things turn out ok for you, have you got any good box sets?

Nessy, bet you are so gutted, what a nightmare. Was the 5th your follow up appointment or when tx was to start? Its hard to say how late I am because I had two periods last month so my cycle is all over the place. Called clinic today for any advice, and if I should stop the dhea they said Debbie will call back Monday. I am worried they are going to forget me and like you my tx will be delayed and all because AF didn't show up when she should argh! Its not nice hearing it will be rescheduled you need a date, I am sorry to hear this, hopefully its just for the next few months like the letter says and that will give the dhea more time to do its work. I am soo tempted to stop taking it but will hols off till Mondays call from Debbie and see what she advises

Jo.. awww not long now, you will have the best day of your life, its sooo exciting I loved every second

Hey Mrs T how are you? and sign?

Hi pp, Kara and anyone I have missed off

nm2b x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi all 

nessy they have done the same to becci to its horrible i dont know whats going on re we able to take our nhs tries to another hosp!


sorry not goinna do loads of personals feel little bit rubbish to be honest  xx


----------



## kara76

Oh ness that really does such and I hope the wait isn't long


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - that's awful news, you must be gutted. Is self funding an option? I gave up my second NHS go because I was worried about time not being on my side, never bothered going for the follow up.

Nm2b - nope, still waiting too. I was a fortnight late last month so could be another week yet

Ammie - keep resting and take care

Jo - not long at all for you to be a bride, exciting stuff

Hi everyone else


----------



## Nessybaby

The 5th April was a follow up to discuss the next cycle and drugs etc.... even the 11th of June was planned and booked for ec. So I take it, April /May was the month of baseline, drugs, scans etc before ec for ICSI. Oh well, it's one big waiting game. I do worry about my age and time on my side etc..... 39 just gone on Wednesday. Self funding aint an option...so I will just have to wait, hopefully it's only a few months xxx

nm2b - I got af pains, so hoping she will appear asap! let me know what Debbie say's about the DHEA, I'm wondering whether to stop them too? but I want to the best for my low amh aswell....


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ladies - the DHEA has never affected my periods, and I've been taking it for a year now. For me, the treatment and drugs always delay my AF for one month and then I seem to get back on track. I personally would stick with it because it increased my egg count from 6/7 to 17/18, but see what Debs suggested. Hope you don't suffer too much of a delay


----------



## Nessybaby

Thanks Mrs.T ...will go with your advice. I am being rather silly. I'm sure AF is on her way....got the pains. Plus I want the best for my egg reserves. x


----------



## newmum

Thanks Mrs T, my treatment was last Feb/March and I had one messed up cycle then.

Since then and before treatment last year always been regular, then last month 2 periods in one month. I had AF pains last weekend but no show. I hope you are right and its not the DHEA.

Will let you know what Debs suggests

nm2b x


----------



## newmum

Hello sorry to post again, looks like I was the last tonight and 1st today??

Just to say AF has finally arrived! so will see what happens next.. I left a message with the clinic and I hope my base scan can go ahead Monday, but really not sure. I am so relieved AF has come, I think calling the clinic yesterday helped with taking it of my mind. Will wait debs call Monday and see..

Its very quiet here, thinking of you all x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - yay! I'm sure you'll be ok for baseline scan Monday. You must be relieved


----------



## newmum

Oh yes I am Mrs T thanks. It was really stressing me out. I am   they dont say wait untill next month now or like Nessy they say that I have to wait even longer. I just hope they say come in straight away? then I will just have to make something up to my boss. Do you think I should call again Monday morning because they said Deb would call in the afternoon and it may be too late to fit me in then. Sorry I am going on!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Did you have a provisional time for your scan? If you did I would just go in for the scan as planned. I wouldn't wait for a call back but then I'm pretty impatient!


----------



## newmum

It was last Monday March 5th? I didn't cancel it because Debbie said I may need it, which I didn't so I didn't turn up and called the clinic Friday. Debbie said a few weeks ago call when Af arrives!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I see, well you could call first thing then and get an appt time. I was told by one of the nurses to just turn up at 8.30 if I needed to but that's not strictly allowed.


----------



## newmum

I will have to go to work first and DH working nights

I am tempted to go in 8:30 but I will call then and see what they say and hope I can go in asap. Can you have your basescan pass day 3?

thanks for your advice Mrs T!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Not sure, day 1-3 normally I think but if you've just started day 1 would probably be counted as tomorrow anyway.


----------



## newmum

thank you again Mrs T


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No problem Hun, you know me - always here!


----------



## Boomania

Hey ladies.

NM2B: I had my baseline day 4. Think it's only to check if lining is thinning etc. Good luck Monday. Xxxxx

Mrs.Tee: how are you? You still awaiting AF? Xxxxx

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Nm2b glad af showed her true colours 4 you xx
Mrs T I'm still dancing for you xxx
Ness I hope your appt is'nt too long hun xx
Afm think my body has come to terms with the neg but not my mind, this process is so cruel 
Dh chose to go to cardiff and watch the match instead of being with me and 
discussing where we go from here!
If I got to wait ( which is highly likely) I'll prob need another op first to remove the endo for the fourth time.  I really don't know which path to choose.  Just think I'll regret it if I don't go for second go but can I take another 6/12mths of pain, feeling miserable and not being myself?


----------



## ammiebabes1920

just a quick question if i get my bfp tomorrow when do i need to inform my doctors surgery x


----------



## Boomania

Hi Ammie: you will need to ring the Heath to tell them and they will arrange a scan with them, once they are satisfied you will be discharged and asked to visit your GP and arrange midwife. I saw my GP last Thursday and got midwife appt next Wednesday. 

Hope this helps? 

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - just wanted to give you a big hug.  
As for your hubby, that sounds like the typical way our men deal with things. This process is really tough. Sorry I can't advise you on the endo but I'm thinking of you. 

No AF for me yet, still waiting..


----------



## newmum

All the best for tomorrow ammiee

Hugs to you Wales x


----------



## wales06

Good luck for tomorrow Ammie xx


Thanks for the hugs ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck tomorrow Ammie x


----------



## Flash123

Good luck ammie xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thank you all well i have tested this am and have a BFP fingers crossed now for the scan to make sure everything is good as of the bleeding and cramping once hosp ring back i will be telling them about this even tho i have rang nearly everyday last week xx


----------



## jo1985

Whoop bfp yey soooo hope all goes ok hun Xx


----------



## wales06

Best of luck today Ammie hope you get your blood test hun. xx 
Newmum Great news on af, have you managed to have yur scan?  
Mrs T  Af turned up yet, i really hope so xx  

Afm i've got this week off spoke to gp this morning she was lovely, did feel i bit silly blubbing down the phone though. I was ok till she started asking me questions and made me talk about it. 
Anyway had my follow up appt through for the 15 May, only 9 wks away. Good job im patient. Will this be just to chat about what went wrong or do you think they may give me some dates and details for round two!  

Hope everyone's ok    lots of love


----------



## newmum

Aimmee Fab News BFP whats next? you must be all over the place

Mr T: any sign yet? she is makinh you wait a long time!

Wales: on my follow up they spoke about what medication I would have next round but no dates I am afraid, had to wait again! relax on your week off. 9 weeks away not too long. 

AFM: Yeah I had my scan. Debbie called this morning and said I may have to wait for next month so I sighed loudly and she said come in. So I went in and now have a huge bag of medication to start stimming tonight yeah! she did say if I have less than 3 follies I would have to do IUI. When she scanned she said I had 4 on my right but didn't mention the left? can these reduce next scan? I am going to continue the DHEA and vitamins up untill EC (if I get that far) do you think this will be ok? also going to get my hot water bottle out in the evenings. 
My boss wasn't around to tell so I e-mailed and text saying had a hospital appointment and hope he didn't mind me going early. Will have to think of something because I need time off my scans. Thinking just to say I have gynae issues and hope he doesn't ask to much. My team are already trying to find out what is going on, but my plan s to tell them I had to help my Mum and Dad 

hi everyone else

nm2b x


----------



## wales06

Congrats Newmum on starting your stimming that's great news after all the waiting. I've decided I'm not telling them in work next time, will make up excuses about my endo I think 
We just need Mrs T to. Join you now and we can all stop af dancing xxx


----------



## Flash123

BFP BFP BFP BFP 
Fab news ammie.

No luck for us. Baseline scan today should a thick lining and action in my ovaries which means our  treatment has been cancelled because I haven't responded enough to 3 months of prostap. Gutted.

Xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

thank you ladies i just need to keep thinking positive now that all will go okay at scan im petrified.

nm2b what time was you there hun hope you wasnt there when i was and i ended up being rude by not noticing you xx

wales keep strong hun i know its hard to say last cycle hit me like a ton of bricks and like i said i ended up quitting my job you need to do whats best for you and if another few days etc is what you  want go for it you can make it up in work im sure they will be understanding xx

elizabeth sorry to hear they cancelled your cycle hun did they mention when you will be starting again xx

oh yes thank you for all the info about the docs i will wait until i know for sure everything is okay on scan before informing them xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammie - woohoo! Hope the wait for the scan is kind to you

Wales - glad you've got your FU appt booked. I'm always very good at being brave until someone is nice to me, then it's ally difficulty not to let it all out... Thinking of you

Nm2b - yay, you're on the way. Excellent news, yes I took my DHEA & Vits and hottie every evening up until EC. 

Liz - I posted on the other thread too, so sorry you have been postponed. It hits hard doesn't it. Big hugs

Hi everyone else, and nope still no AF!! Going for a scan tomorrow to see what's going on


----------



## newmum

aimmie I  was there about half 11 until 1.00 ish.. What time where you there?

Elizabeth, sorry to hear that. What's prostop? Will you be able to have another go, and try anything else to help your linning.

Mrs T, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully it will help and give you some answers on where AF is.

hi everyone.. 

x


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi ladies, please can I join you all?

I've been reading the thread for a while now and have finally plucked up the courage to post!

I'm hoping to start on the short protocol 4 ICSI this week if AF shows up so fingers crossed we'll be cycle buddies nm2b. I had my baseline scan today but have to give the clinic a ring when AF arrives to find out when to start taking the drugs. I'm feeling a mixture of excited, incredibly nervous and slightly pessimistic all at the same time and am probably a complete nightmare to live with! 

Ammie - wonderful news, congratulations on ur BFP!

Elizabeth - so sorry to hear about ur tx being postponed. It's so frustrating when that happens. It happened to me in CRGW when they discovered a large cyst at baseline scan and I remember bursting into tears in the clinic.

Wales - really sorry to hear about ur BFN - this journey really is the pits sometimes.

Anyway, here's hoping we all achieve our dreams very very soon!

Hope xx


----------



## binkyboo

Only a qucik one!, Ammie, fab!!!!! congratulations. xxxx
New mum, glad your on the way again! xx

Hope everyone is ok, post soon. xxxxx


----------



## newmum

hi Hopeful welcome aboard be great to be cycle buddies

Hi Binkyboo, thanks x


silly question, can I produce more follies whilst stimming or do they just grow in size?


----------



## binkyboo

Welcome hopeful xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome Hopeful, great name. I'm a CRGW girl but keep the ladies company here too. Good luck with your cycle


----------



## wales06

Newmum im sure you produce more, but dont quote me on it. lol


----------



## ammiebabes1920

nm2b i was there about 11.30-11.45 ish i had a orange jumper on hair up in a bun. there wasnt many people in there when i was in there but you may have been xx


----------



## newmum

don't think I saw you aimmee


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi all, thanks for the lovely welcome - its much appreciated! I haven't told many people we're going thru treatment so it's great to be able to chat with u all.

Hope you're all doing ok today.

Mrs T - any progress on ur FET? I have one lone frostie back at CRGW which we'll go back for if this tx is unsuccessful. You have to plan ahead, right??  Hope ur not finding things too frustrating.


Nm2b - how did the jabbing go? Bet it's great to be on the road again.

Hi everyone else, I'm going to have to read back thru the thread to see what stage everyone's at.

AFM - AF started this morning so I'm starting on the drugs tomorrow and am getting excited. I'm trying to see this as just an opportunity for us to get pg and be grateful for that rather than obsessing over whether it will or won't work. It's bl**dy hard tho!

Hopeful xx


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck to nm2b and hopeful for starting on the tx road agn .all the best x 
Mrs t really hope scan shows y af being a witch Xx 
All best everyone sorry not been.on been really unwell all weekend had even called in sick monday first tine in 14 months n went to docs instead .


----------



## wales06

Oh Jo, i hope it eases soon hun you dont want to be feeling poorly for your wedding. Im sure it will clear just in time  

Hopeful goodluck for starting tonight. 

Mrs T  it wont be long now and remember good things come to those who wait    

Newmum hows it going  

Ammie how you feeling hun, what date is your scan?  

Binky just a little over 4wks to go, have you found a hotel close to the hospital?  

afm  im trying to concentrate on loosing weight i want to loose a stone, but i've finished af and my tummy is still really sore and swollen so guessing its the endo  
I have arranged with Binky to go to the endo support group at the  spire so that will give me something else to focus on whilst waiting for my appt. Have also booked a wk away in cornwall and sent off for my alton tower tickets and will stay over the night in the hotel (endo permitting!)

Good luck to all ladies cycling and anyone having scans this week


----------



## jo1985

Thanks wales seems the weekend sickness mgt had been a bug due to being sick constantly for 48 hours. My wedding dress came in today soooo happy love it but wow I got bump in it. 
Wales Cornwall n Alton towers sounds gd hun enjoy it x hope endo eases.
Mrs t notice on cmgw thread sf arrived yey .
Hi everyone else quiet on ere atm hopr all ok Xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hey my luuuuvly ladies.....  
I'm online again after prizing the laptop off my DP. He's on leave and spending all his time watching and listening to the Cheltham horse racing. I don't get a look in with the laptop!  Grrrrrrrr. My phone isn't the best to see FF on neither.
Anyway....Wow, the past 5 pages read and a big YEY to lots of you!  

Ammie - Congrats hun, fab news xx  
Wales - YEY to another booked apt for tx.  
Jo - wedding soon here, exciting!  
Binky - Hiya How you doing?  
Mrs T - any sign of AF? oooh she is taking her time!  
NM2B - Fantastic about 4 follies already and stimms!!! YEY YEY YEY! way to go girlfriend!  
Elizabeth - so sorry t hear about your tx being canx. Will you try again soon?  
Hopeful - hiya, I'm Ness, welcome and pleased to meet you! Bunch of lovely ladies on this thread  
Kara - where you to? Ain't seen you on here for a while chicken... Hope your well.      
Boo - I know you pop on here now and then... running man dance for ya      
Anyone else I've forgotten? whoopsy! sorry, not intentional    xxxxxx

ATM - me, well, still waiting for the af   but will be very happy to see her when she does finally come along. I hope it's just one month I've missed after tx recently. Time will only tell.  Still fumming over canx tx appointment tho. But there's nothing I can do other than sit it out and wait for Postman to bring me a new apt. I'm not going to let it get me down tho, onwards and upwards....    (Gives me a few extra weeks to drop a few more pounds eh?)
C'mon AF where are you? 
ness xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - hope your jabs are going well and yes, you definitely get more than on initial scan

Hopeful - glad AF has arrived and you are on your way. Oh yes, I also plan for the next cycle just in case - a protection thing I think

Wales - you are doing all the right things to get you through the wait. Good to have some nice things to look forward to. Hope your endo is kind to you

Jo - glad you are feeling better. Wow only 17 days til the wedding

Ness - I think my AF has been more than 2 weeks late straight after treatment. I'm not surprised you are still fuming, totally understandable. Glad you are trying to look for the positives though, very sensible. How's the job search going?

Afm - I went to clinic for scan, was put on norethisterone tabs for a week to bring on AF and then within a couple of hours it arrived. Yay!! Got another scan Friday now to check lining is thin enough to start my FET. I may, just may, be able to get started, everything crossed!


----------



## Nessybaby

Mrs T - I never knew about norethisterone tabs to bring on AF. So if af doesnt turn up when i go for next tx, I can take these? 
C'mon AF....Doing the af dance!


----------



## newmum

hi everyone  

thankyou to everyone who has asked after me and the stimming. Its going well, think as its the second time I am more confident and taking it in my stride. Not like last time, I was a sobbing mess   lol I hope I do get more follies, time will tell.

Mrs T, yeah glad AF arrived, typically just as you had sorted yourself out she showed. Great news you may start your FET very soon. Pleased for you  

Jo, not long till your wedding, how exciting, can't wait to see the photos on ********. Your hen night looked fun  

hopefully, how are you getting along?

wales you are sounding positive, best way, some nice trips. Good idea to make plans. How's the weight going, I used my delay in tx to loose a few pounds also, anything to turn it into a positive. 

aimmee, how you feeling, has it sunk in yet.

hey nessy, how's you. Yeah I am sure it does bring on af., Mrs t will know for sure  

sorry if I have missed anyone

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - yes, I've had them twice before starting on day 21 to time the treatment and this time was going to take them for 7 days then stop and bleed a few days later. I've got a sore back so can't do an AF dance so I'm doing one in my head, lol

Nm2b - glad you are doing better this time, if you are like me it's about feeling in control and knowing what to expect


----------



## newmum

yep that's it Mrs T, shame we can't control the outcome! Though like you say we know what to expect and for me I seem to be handling it better, I know it's earlydays but one day at a time


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh don't I know it Hun! Each day is another day closer


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning - hope everyone is ok?  
Mrs T thanks for the dance in your head... lol you do make me laugh  
nm2b hows it goin?Jabs going ok? what protocol have they popped you on?  you self funding or nhs, I can't remember?    I hope the DHEA helps sooooo much xx    
Interview today at 5-30pm, Dental implant nurse...so I gota get me head in gear and in the right frame of mind    
trying to stick to my healthy eating plan once again, now I don't know when tx will suprise us, I don't want to get caught out with my BMI 
catch you all later my luvvvly ladies x


----------



## wales06

Morning Ness, hope your interview went well hun got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## wales06

Oooo I'm soooo angry.  I was looking forward to going back to work next week,but been told that two of the older ladies (who have children) have made comments about me having this week off. I think they should think them selves lucky they never had to go on this journey. 
Sorry girlies but it really annoyed me xx


----------



## josiejo

Hi all, not been about for a few days. I did type a long reply yesterday full of personals when my silly laptop crashed and I lost it all grrrrr.


Ness and Becky I am so sorry to hear that your appointments have been postponed, this waiting lark is hard enough without being told that it will be even longer. 


Ness I really hope that your interview goes well, I imagine it will be a bit of weight off your shoulders once you have a new job.


Wales, I am so sorry the older ladies are being horrid. It is so true that unless you have been through this you won't understand. Do they know what you have been through? I am just so glad I don't work where I used to as I imagine it would have been a feast of talking behind my back whilst off. As hard as it is you really need to try and ignore them or if you are brave, confront them and take them down a peg or 2 lol Take your time in returning to work. Where in Cornwall are you going? My fav place especially St Ives.


Mrs T, wooop to AF finally showing face. Best of luck for the scan tomorrow.


Newmum, yay to have started. And well done for being strong this time its not easy. I have my fingers crossed for a positive outcome for you.


Elizabeth sorry about having treatment cancelled, do you know when you will start again?


Welcome Hopeful, how are you getting on with the drugs?


Ammie, how are you feeling? I bet you are counting down the days to the scan. 


Binky, not long now till your appointment, have you got a list of questions?


Boo and Jo hope you and your bumps are doing well


Hello to everyone else.


As for me, got a letter yesterday about my HSG, all was clear so donor IUI can go ahead. We have however decided to book an appointment at CRGW to have a private cycle while we are waiting. Not sure if that means we will lose out on the NHS iui opportunity but with all the changes and slow down at IVF Wales I cannot wait and hopefully we won't end up needing it. So I have requested a copy of NHS notes and have an appointment at CRGW on 5th May as I need to have Smear repeated at end of April. I will still stick around here checking that you are all on your way to a BFP.


----------



## jo1985

Boo lovely to hear off u n wish u all success in the world at cmgw n that wont need NHS go Xx


----------



## wales06

Josie  Good luck hun at least things are moving for you now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, I'm so tired tonight

Josie - great news you got the all clear and have your plan, ooh I love a plan

Nessy - hope the interview went well


----------



## newmum

Josie, glad you have a plan, like you say hopefully you won't need to go to IVF Wales, good luck for your appointment at CRGW on 5th May and Thanks also for your positive thoughts

Nessy, yes its going ok thanks . I am on 450 menopur and 0.5 supercur. Short protocol. We may have to do IUI if I din't get enough eggs or look at donor. My last NHS go, not sure what we will do if this doesn't work? self funding will be possible but would have to save and save and save. Maybe adoption? who knows, just taking each day as it comes for now. How was your interview? good luck with the diet. Will you do anything like weight watchers or slimming world? or your own



Hope how you getting on? what protocol are you on?

Have a nice rest Mrs T, that wicked witch is taking it out on you

hi everyone

nm2b x


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi everyone, hope ur all doing ok today.

Wales - what a nightmare bunch of people u work with. How dare they feel able to whine about something they've never experienced. Until u go through this experience I don't think u realise how emotionally draining it is. Rise above it and don't let them get u down.

Nessy - lovely to meet u too! How frustrating to have ur appt cancelled. Really hope u get a new one soon.

Mrs T - great news u can get going soon. Are u having any additional meds? I have no idea how FET works!

JosieJo - good luck with ur appointment at CRGW. They're a fantastic bunch and u won't regret it. 

Binky - how long til u start tx?

Boo and jo - hope ur both taking it easy and enjoying being pg.

Nm2b - hope ur coping ok? When's ur follie scan?

AFM - the Jabbing's going ok although I woke up this morning with a really sore and red right eye and am panicking that I'm allergic to the meds - has anyone else had this? 

I'm also getting a bit stressed about making excuses to work about appointments - anyone have any good excuses I can use I haven't told my boss about tx and I find it really difficult to get to all the appointments without lying. I've done the dentist, optician etc and am reluctant to say I'm going to the dr as my workmates will be convinced I'm pregnant!!

Anyway, chin up everyone and keep positive!

Hopeful xxxx


----------



## Hopeful14

Sorry nm2b - just realised I didn't answer ur question. I'm on the short protocol and the maximum menopur as my AMH is pants x


----------



## jo1985

Hopeful gynae issues always works for me in previous jobs / tx.
I'm ok thanks ms slowling down got 12 scan tomz x


----------



## newbee28

Josie Jo - good luck with your appointment at CRGW. They are fab there and I too am totally fed up with the delay at IVF Wales.
I've got treatment planning at CRGW on 28th March and going straight for IVF in May - can't wait to get started!! 

Hello everyone else, hope you're all doing well
Xx


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanx Jo, will try that one and hope my boss just leaves it at that!

Good luck 4 ur scan tomorrow - u must be so excited x


----------



## newmum

Hopeful think I am on the full dosage too 450? coping as good as I can, just trying to take it in my stride!    thanks for asking


----------



## newmum

Morning.. so sorry for the moan

here goes... One of my team is preganant and now I had a call from another one of my team who has told me she is also, I am happy for her because she has endo and currently on the IVF waiting list. Just wish it was me! and now I have 2 pregnant girls on the team with all the dramas it brings! along with the other Mums already! sooooo jealous! 

Anyway I am going to get on with the day and paint my smile on my face

have a good day all

nm2b x

thanks for listening


----------



## Hopeful14

Oh that's grim nm2b. I know that feeling, it's like being hit by a rock in the pit of ur stomach. At least it's Friday so paint on ur smile, uve got a couple of days out of the office to escape and by Monday you'll be well on ur way with this treatment. Fingers crossed it'll be u announcing ur pregnancy next xx


----------



## wales06

Newmum  Good things come in 3's, so stay positive hun and just think IM going to be the next. Don't just think it believe too.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi all sorry not been on for a few days been trying to get a few jobs out of the way by time i come home i am shattered again im not feeling to bad to be honest no syptoms but still constantly worrying if everything is going to be okay at the scan etc 

nm2b i know excatly how you feel with the ladies popping up they are preg had it when i worked at mcd's as a manager we had a 16 year old employee and a manager both preg at same time and was so hard, try and think positive it is so hard to do i know but your on a roll xxxx

wales hope your well hun xx

jo and boo hope your both well xx

hopeful i would to use the excuse of it being gynae problems it could be so many different htings in this situation, i didnt have to use it at any point but i know a lot of ladies say this its easier and not to many questions asked by anyone when used. firs time i told my manager as she was a lady and knew what we were going thru this time i worked for hubby so was dragged to appointments xxx

any one i have missed i am soooooo sorry its alot to catch up on i probley wont be on much this weekend as i have my mum and brother staying for the weekend so will cath up will catch up with you all asap xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - I don't think you will be doing iui this time, think this protocol and the DHEA will have done the trick for you. As for being surrounded by pregnancy, tell me about it! I struggle with it from time to time too, especially the accidents! When your turn comes it will have been worth the wait

Hopeful - yes, I'll be on a whole load of meds because of immune issues, but many people have FET with no drugs at all. As for appts, I've used a mixture of leave, drs appts, dentist. You name it!

Newbee - look forward to seeing you more on the other thread

Wales - hope you are doing ok Hun

Hi everyone else


----------



## Boomania

Well hello ladies, it's been a while. Firstly thanks to those who have asked how I am. I'd like to say I'm fine but I actually feel like crap!!! So when you get your BFP's don't come moaning to me about how yucky you feel right, because I know already. (ok, you can still moan to me if you want really!!) 

I'm actually grateful for feeling ill as I've dreamed for 9 years of treatment to feel this way. You ladies will soon know when it's your turn.


I want to wish you all luck at your various stages. I truly hope your next chance is the lucky one. Just when I was about to give up hope and turn my back on it all, luck came my way. So there's hope for us all.

Hope your all ok. 

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## newmum

Boo, nice to hear from you, it will all be worth it feeling crap and all that, hope you feel better soon, thanks for your well wishes

Mrs T, fingers crossed and toes and everything else    I wont be needing IUI, how did your scan go? was that today?

Hope, well I painted my face on (doesn't also help that my 2 close friends who already have kids both have babies under 9 months) I am pleased for all of them, just hard in work when you are managing their performance and all you hear is baby talk and excuses and also planning maternity leave etc,.  I am just going to remain professional and remind myself its my baby I wan't not theirs. In work tomorrow for the morning then off Sunday so not too bad. It will be us next anyway, how you finding the injections? when is your scan? I have been telling my boss I have hospital appointments but not going into much detail, and he hasn't asked for much, though I think he either thinks I am pregnant or he has spoken to my previous manager a female who knew about my first go. I haven't told many people this time round and finding it much easier, stops all the q's.

Aimmee, glad you are ok, bet the worry never goes away. sounds a busy weekend. Take care

Wales, hiya, yes things come in 3's! How did you get on on work after all? amy more gosippers?

Ness any news on your interview?

hi Jo, Kara, Josiejo and anyone else I missed

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - yes, scan today showed I've got a cyst on one ovary that may be generating progesterone so waiting blood test results and probably delay FET for a couple of weeks. Grr!


----------



## newmum

Oh what Mrs T grrr indeed, how frustrating. Will be worth getting yourself 100% ready for your tx. Good luck for your test results won't be long!


----------



## Nessybaby

Psstttt! 
*I'm whispering*      Ladies, I don't want to announce on FBook just yet but.......
I GOT THE JOB!!!!! I'm so excited and chuffed I beat 4 other candidates. I'm now going to be an Implant/general dental nurse in a very exclusive dental practice in Cowbridge.
It's about time I got some good karma back  

How you all doing? 
Mrs T - sorry to hear about the cyst!?* Grrrrr indeed! I so hope it doesn't delay you any further for tx.

Nm2b - It's so difficult to be around preg ladies, but be strong, your turn is on it's way I'm positive    and lets hope those lil darling DHEA's have been doing their job! any news on progress?

newbe28 - not long until you start you tx...bet you can't wait! all the best 

ammie - hope your keeping well and not too tired! take things easy

Hopeful - hope your ok

Kara - where are you hun? hope all is ok

Josiejo and Wales - hey ladies, how's it going? hope your both well and ok too 

Jo and Boo - hope 'bean' and 'Beanies' are doing good? 

ATM- still taking the DHEA and supplements. Waiting for Mr. Postman to bring me my apt for tx. Trying to keep motivated by keeping tabs on my weight, diet and general well being.  Just trying to be positive. Thats all I can do for now. 

love and hugs ness x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - woo hoo! That's great news, a new job will keep you busy until tx. Maybe it's all worked out this way for a reason


----------



## Nessybaby

I hope so Mrs T - something to focus on now and then tx will be here before I know it! I always believe in what is meant to be will be. Reading all these post's have just reminded me I haven't taken my DHEA today...whoops! better go and do it now......


----------



## kara76

Ness well done on the job so girl

I read every day but time is tight and I don't always get to reply


----------



## Nessybaby

Hey Kara - yey I always knew you'd be around lol How's things?  

    Morning Ladies, woken up early today so watching the omnibus of Corrie. Popped on here to say thinking of you all, to everyone who is on stimms, scans, follie growth, ec/et and the 2ww. Hope it's all going well.  Oh and to all who are waiting for news of tx cycles. (oooh hang on, that's me! he he he)
Anyone else had the letter for IVFWales canx tx until further notice? keeping positive though......  

*note to ones self* must remember to take my DHEA! 

Chat later ladies


----------



## Hopeful14

Morning all, it's grand slam day and we're probably the only people in Wales not drinking....all in a good cause tho!

Nm2b - glad to hear ur being positive. There's no reason why this won't work 4 us, we're doing everything we can and I've got a very good feeling about it which is unusual 4 a paranoid android like me. We've waited long enough now and our time has come. I'm not finding the jabs too bad thanx although they do sting quite a bit don't they? I quite like this part of the tx as I feel great that I'm doing something constructive about my infertility but without the worry that comes after EC. Let's hope DHEA has done its trick 4 us - I've just run out and decided not to order anymore as this tx is going to work - how's that 4 PMA?! Back in on tues which is a day early as I'm in mid Wales 4 work on weds. FX for lots of juicy follies 4 us both.

Wales - hope ur return to work wasnt too horrendous. At least uve got Cornwall and Alton towers to look forward to. That always helps!

Nessy - fantastic news on the job! Let's hope this is the first in a long line of good luck for u. Bet ur on pins waiting for the postman every day at the moment!

Mrs T - sorry to hear about the cyst. I'm sure Amanda will get u back on the road to FET asap and this is just a blip u'll forget soon enough. I'm v confused about immunes issues as some consultants don't seem to believe in it and yet the immunes treatment does appear to work for people. I don't have a scientific bone in my body and trust whatever the consultants tell me but if this tx doesn't work I think I'll look into it too.

Ammie Boo and Jo - I love hearing good news stories. Gives me hope this can work for us too.

Binky josieJo and newbee - not long to go now. Hope ur all doing well.

AFM I'm looking forward to the distraction of the match today to stop me obsessing over whether I can twinges in my ovaries - I'm sure i'm imagining it but am trying to visualise my follies growing to give them some encouragement!

Hopeful xxx


----------



## jo1985

Nessy whooo hoo on thd job so happy for u its the start off yhe gd luck xxx


----------



## Flash123

Just a quick one
Nessy - woo hoo for the job. Fab news 
Mrs t - boooo for the cyst. Bad news   
Wales - looked into the endo meeting at spire. Going to try and I've it a go so may well see you there.

Xxxxeveryone else xxx


----------



## newmum

Just a quickie in work!!!


woop woop nessy well done on the job...

Hope: I talk to my follies? lol      visualise a way !!!     how many months have you been on DHEA?


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope all everyone is well, I will do personals soon but sorry this is a me post.
Had a day off yesterday and went to Cardiff with DH and dad, and my body was taken by evil edna, and she was a *****. Snappy, horrible and tearful!!!! DH and dad went for a pint and I lost my purse when I went to see them and I was so lucky it was handed in. This morning and now I have had light bleeding, as I am on protap I thought it was supposed to stop my periods?, I had my last af 17/18 feb, had my jab 7th march, Arianna told me the dates for the jabs, so I am so confused and fed up! Is it the prostap or dhea, I cant keep being evil edna!! Thanks for listening, would be grateful for any advice. Love edna!!! xxxxx


----------



## newmum

binky,  not sure what protap is sorry can't help you. I'm sure someone can advise you on here. Evil Edna go away and bring us back our binkyboo


----------



## wales06

Binky. I always get a period the first month then they stop, so don't worry hun. They also make me like evil edna, just all over the place emotionally. They're not nice at all. But just remember it will be worth it At the end. Xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks Wales, that makes me feel a bit better I thought they would stop straight away, will wait and see what happens next month. Still feel fed up tho! Thanks new mum for your lovely words, I am still here but edna getting the better of me!!! xxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi ladies, just a quickie as I'm on my mobile, hope your all ok. 
Binky- dont let 'edna' get the better of you!  I'm sure you'll feel back to yourself very soon.xx 
ATM- still on the DHEA and at last after 16 days late, I finally got my AF. Phew. Hopefully back on track now for cycle 2. 
Love to you all x


----------



## Flash123

Hiya binky, its me, your identical twin!!!!!! I too am on prostap and I am sure dh would agree that I am evil personified. I have been taking it since jan 6th. I bled on jan 20 th and it was the af from hell which lasted weeks and weeks. I am on it for endo and to dr for my fet but it hasn't worked. It def hasnt 'shut me down'. Unlike you it has stopped my af but I Went for my baseline 3 weeks ago and for another one llast week and my lining is really thick ( and getting thicker) and my ovaries are till working. I need to bleed before treatment but nothing is happening. They won't give me anything till my last prostap completely wears off . I am gutted.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Elizabeth, I am the same as you had jab 7th March and then bleed 10days later,.i have next 4April I just hope it will stop them. Fri was awfull hormones and flushes and then af!!!!I am just glaf it seems the norm to have a bleed after 1st jab. We should form an edna club!!xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Wales LOL at u sorting ur mil out good on u hun sum people need putting in their place especially wen being un sympathetic n pushy over children proud off u .
Wedding getting close ahhh had stressful day today over wedding car them saying had not had payment but my father who i don't speak to saying its been cashed ahh stressed my dp has been communicatong with dad to sort out all done now ahh thank god . Bean is gd n growing .

Hope ur all ok .? Binky LOL at Edna hope the witch is not causing yo much trouble


----------



## newmum

Wales OMG your MIL sounds insensitive, fancy saying that if you had a child it would have split you up. She sounds really unsurpportive. She deserves what you said to her

Jo, hope you are destressing, it will all be worth it on the BIG day. Wish I could do our day all over again.

Mrs T, how are you any news on your results?

Hope: my cycle buddy!! good luck for tomorrow

well I had my scan today, and I have follies right lead 13.5 and 1 follie left lead 9.3. I met Jodie for the first time and mentioned ff and how everyone says she is so nice and friendly she laughed! I did think I might have had more follies because of the vits and DHEA, last year I had 4 so this year 6 is a slight improvement. My left follie is smaller than last year, but I am hoping they will all grow in size for my next scan. Had to go to work then and found it a bit stressful because my mind was all over the place. Feeling better now DH is cooking tea   

hi everyone else, thinking of you all

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - have you taken your DHEA today, lol? Woo hoo, so glad AF has finally arrived for you - dancing in my head was getting exhausting!

Hopeful - good luck for scan tomorrow

Liz - bad news has turned good for a change! Hope the bleed comes soon for you, waiting is a killer

Binky - hope evil Edna as gone away and we have our Binky back. Can I join your evil Edna club, nothing to do its endo - just sounds like fun, lol

Wales - oops, drink has a habit of bringing the truth to the surface. Probably a good thing you can't remember what you said!

Newmum2b - remember its not just quantity, it's quality too. And you can't always see all the follies on the scan. Last time I though I had a disappointing max 10 follies (after 17 eggs the previous time) and ended up with 18 eggs. Still can't figure out how they weren't spotted on the scans! When are you back for next scan?

JosieJo - hi Hun, appt will be here soon

Hi to Ammie, Boo, Jo

Thanks for asking after me - had good news for a change. Blood test all ok so I started my oestrogen today so am now on my way to my FET early April if all goes to plan. Woo hoo, at last!


----------



## wales06

Woooooo well done Mrs T so pleased for you xx


----------



## jo1985

Yey Mrs t xxx


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi guys, thanx 4 the good luck wishes.

Had my scan this morning and unfortunately I'm not responding as well as I'd hoped to the drugs. I only have 1 follie on my left side and about 4 or 5 on my right. This is by far the worst I've ever responded and altho it's still early days I'm really gutted particularly as I've been on DHEA for 8 months now. Sorry 4 being down and the "me" post but am worrying already about what happens next if this fails.

Nm2b - let's hope our follies get a wriggle on 4 EC! Loads of luck 4 ur next scan

Mrs T - great news u can get to FET soon.

Hi everyone else - hope ur all ok and Evil Edna's done a vanishing trick for the time being.....she's in all of us unfortunately! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - when is your next scan? Have they changed your dose or are you already on max. Sorry to hear you are disappointed, they don't call it a roller coaster for nothing


----------



## Hopeful14

I'm on the maximum menopur already unfortunately Mrs T. Back in on Friday so fingers crossed for a big improvement by then! Going to give my left ovary a stern talking to tonight when I get home from work!


----------



## Nessybaby

Mrs t great to hear your all on track with tx. Thx for the dance moves, yes AF is well here but very happy. Ive just taken my DHEA lol
Hopeful- Ive just blown u your 1st bubble.  Im doing a dance for your follies on your left ovary. I know too well what it is like to be disapinted, I only had one follie that I named Chesney. The ladies know what I mean. Lol. So chin up, its quality over quantity. Im sure they just need a little more time. 
NM2B- Hows it going? 
Ive been thinking about everyone. I hope tx is being kind and going to plan. Its such a tough time on us all and Dp/Dh.
Wales- any news? X
Im on my phone again,so sorry for not writing much, its a painful way of typing....Ive only got a little mobile so find it hard to compute lol technol eh?


----------



## ammiebabes1920

sorry ladies not going to do loads of personals today 

sending my love t everyone

hopeful try a hot water bottle after your injections it may help but dont use after et xx

afm im not to bad just anxious waiting on the scan to hurry up around xx


----------



## jo1985

Hopeful I'd also recommend hot water bottle after jabs i did it every night right up untikl Ec that and taking vits was only thing I did diff this cycle x
Hi to everyone else hope ur all ok n am always reading n thinking off u all . 
Love me n bean x


----------



## newmum

good news Mrs T, happy for you

hope, I felt the same was expecting more because of the medication, your follie count is the same as mine, spooky eh? I've just got the one on the left also and 5/6 right. What's up with the left     We need to stay positive though its quality not quantity, isn't that right Mrs T lol. Good luck for Friday. We can do this     

right I'm off to get my hot water bottle.

x


----------



## newmum

forgot to ask is it ok to have hot baths? Thanks


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - there's still plenty of time yet. Definitely use the hot water bottle right up to EC. And I know it's a cliche but it only takes one. Pma

Nessy - glad to hear you've remembered your DHEA. I take all mine in the morning with breakfast so I always remember

Nm2b - I'm impressed, I've trained you well, lol. One ovary always responds better than the other. Hot baths are fine, just not after ET

Hi everyone else


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanx for the advice and bubble folks - much appreciated!

Nm2b - that is so bizarre, we must both have lazy ar*e left ovaries. Nessy, I hope u can do the river dance cos mine and nm2b's left follies need a right kick up the behind!

Positive attitude now restored - I'm keeping my eyes on the prize! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good girl Hopeful !


----------



## newmum

you sure have Mrs T    

hopeful keep your eyes on the prize, that's right lol glad you have your positive attitude back.


----------



## Nessybaby

Doing a massive body popping, high kicking river dance, jiggidy jig around my bedroom for HOPEFUL and NM2B ovaries... C'mon love plums, show us what you can do!!!!


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Ladies, hope you are all ok.
Hopefull I hope you gave your ovary a stern talking to!x
Newmum glad it is going ok at the moment xx
Mrs T glad things are going ok for you.xx
Wales, hope you are doing ok, I may have to go straight from work on Monday and meet you there, I will txt you tho on the weekend, still waiting to hear if it is def on, Sian one of the girls who goes is going to let me know.xx
Jo I cant believe its only 2 wks to the wedding!!!!!!!! xx
Nessy, CONGRATULATIONS!!! on the job xx
Elizabeth, (my twin!) hope you are ok? xx
Kara hope you are ok?xx
Jose, did you enjoy the ebay ending!!!xx
Ammie hope you are keeping well.xx
AFM I am pleased to announce that the evil person called edna had left the building (for the moment)!!!, I feel better tonight than I have for a few days, AF has slowed right down, I have my next jab on the 4th april so I am hoping that will stop af (well praying)!!!
Not long now till appt in liverpool, still cant beleive i am not going to ivf wales, but, I have to see this as a positive for my ec.
Some of you may have seen on **, I have won tickets for x fac in cardiff and backstage passes!!!!! should be a good night!!
Well off now to get depressed with eastenders, speak soon!!! xxxxx


----------



## newmum

have to share this with you all.....

I was at the MIL this afternoon and a little windy pop came out     thanks to the medication 

how funny I couldn't stop laughing, she was laughing as well and DH 

I blamed it on weight watchers diet  

hi everyone ,hope your day has been less embarrassing than mine    

windy nm2b x


----------



## kara76

Pmsl brill that's so funny

Hiya everyone, I always reading but sorry I'm rubbish at posting just a busy bee


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Windy - thanks for sharing, made me chuckle. I would've died of embarrassment, lol


----------



## newmum

lol I covered the embarrassment up with the laughing Mrs T


----------



## wales06

Nm2b.  U made me smile


----------



## Hopeful14

OMG nm2b what r u going to be like when ur on the pessaries 

Well girls I've taken ur advice with the hot water bottle and even went to bed with it tucked down my pjs...it was a mini one! Fingers crossed it'll do the trick.

Hope ur all ok. Bring on the weekend! xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hopeful glad to hear it I also went bed with hot bottle mini one really hope does trick xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hello ladies I'm hoping no news on ere is gd news. Thinking offu all xx


----------



## wales06

Evening ladies what we all upto over the weekend.  I'm off to Cwmbran shopping in the morning then just home and relaxing 
I hope everyones ok xx


----------



## newmum

Hello everyone

Jo: Wow not long untill your big day, how you doing? Bet you are sooo excited. How wonderful for you  

Hope: how was your scan today, have thoose follies of yours grown? I hope so.

Kara: hope your little girl gets well soon

Mrs T: hope you are well and enjoying the sunshine

Aimme: hope you are keeping well

wales: ooh very nice a spot of shopping. I need to update my wardrobe now the weather is getting nicer

Nessy: how you getting on with the DHEA, any side effects

Josie Jo, Elizabeth and anyone I have missed: Hello, hope you are all well

AFM; went for my scan today. My 5 follies on the right are now 4? and my 1 follie on the left is still there. They are growing and my left lead follie is 14mm and right 18mm. I have to keep on injecting and go in for another scan Monday. Jodie said they need to grow more. So I am   and hoping they grow. Oh and I am also talking to them GROW GROW GROW my little follies    
I haven't had any windy incidents today you will be glad to hear   

nm2b x


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi everyone, the weekend is here at last! Hope ur all doing well.

Just a quickie from me on my phone. I had a scan today too and still have about 5 or 6 follies. It's difficult to tell as my fibroid always gets in the way! Anyway their size is ok and my lining is good so I've got EC on Monday. Still disappointed but hoping there's a few eggs in there.

Good luck 4 Monday nm2b - grow follies grow!

Have a fab weekend all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - enjoy the shopping, sounds like a good plan.

Hopeful - good luck for Monday, keep us posted

Nm2b - hope the good weather over the weekend makes the difference to your follies! Good luck for Monday too Hun

Hi everyone else. I'm not up to much over the weekend expect getting my first lot of intralipids tomorrow in readiness for FET in a couple of weeks


----------



## newmum

Thanks Mrs T good luck for your intralipids tomorrow, not sure what that is? but all the best  

Hope good luck for Monday. Your like me with the fibroid getting in the way. Glad your linning and the size are ok, thats good news. We sound so a like with our treatment, try not to be disappointed I know its hard as I feel the same  

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - it's a drip of a fat emulsion (looks like milk) to help my immune problems. 

I know you girls are a bit disappointed but the quality is more important than quantity so try and focus on that. When I've been disappointed I've tried to focus on how thankful I've been to get that far, having had an abandoned cycle before. There's always someone worse off, just helps to make me feel a bit better. Chin up, enjoy the weekend and look forward to what next week will bring. Hugs to both of you


----------



## newmum

Mrs T; A drip of a fat emulsion thanks for letting me know. I hope its not painful

Yeah you are right just need to take each day as it comes. Too be honest on my first cycle I had 4 follies, 2 eggs of which 1 fertilized and at that time I didn't realise how lucky I was. I think its because I know more now about IVF I am expecting more. Though I am grateful to get where we are


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - nope it's not painful Hun, they are good at getting the canula in. Good, you are sounding more positive already


----------



## newmum

your magic is rubbing off on me Mrs T


----------



## Mrs Thomas

He he, if I had magic I would have a brood of children by now.


----------



## Nessybaby

Hello ladyeeeee's  
how we all doing? 
I'm thinking of 'windy' NM2B and Hopeful = I'm    your follie's are all getting cosy and 'egging' each other on to grow and be of best quality  for you both.
Mrs T - bet your getting in the ivf zone ready for FET. I'm keeping positive for you. xxx
To all the other ladies, 
Ammie, Jo, Boo, Kara, Wales, Elizabeth, josiejo and anyone I have missed - hope your all well and have a good weekend. Spring is now into action and the sunshine will keep us all happy xxx

atm - no side effects from DHEA, just maybe greasier hair than usual, but nothing I can't deal with  
Hay fever is kicking in and making my asthma a little harder to control. 
Apart from that, I'm obsessed with the postman and waiting for my IVF change of appointment letter. TUT!

laters, my gorgeous ladyeeeeee's xxx ness


----------



## wales06

Hey girlies stay positive you've got the weekend to keep them nice and warm, keep your protein up too that will help your quality.
Ness good to hear from u. I been half expecting a cancellation letter!
Hiya to everyone else.
Its a month today I had ellie and ely put in and to be honest I've struggled I thought being in work would take my mind off it. But we got to be strong and move on plan b in action


----------



## Boomania

Hey ladies, lasses, girlies and super women! 
Just writing to say firstly thanks for asking about me. Xxxx
Good luck to you all with treatments be it, DHEA, down regging, stimming, EC, ET, 2ww, and to those awaiting letters for their Plan B appointments. Stay positive and take good care of yourselves in body and mind. Just remember, that although fortunate I am with this attempt I still know what you ladies are going through and feel your pain, frustration and sadness. I had 9 years of treatments in various ways and took this last chance because it was free and I was entitled to it and it worked. So I'm living proof that there is hope for us all.  

It's a journey that neither of us should have to go through, but it's made us extra special people by the fact that we have and are still going through. It is said that women who have children and are mothers are extraordinary. I don't think thats true. It's us women who are trying to have children are the extraordinary and special ones. Natural conceivers take it for granted that they have intercourse, a big belly, then a baby! How did it happen scientifically? They don't have a clue. A lady I know who has two grown up children, didn't know what an embryo was!!! 

Anyway, get me on my rambling horse and I'm off! 

Hope the sunshine has added a bit more of a lift in your hearts.

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful14

Morning all, looks like another stunning day ahead. 

Thanx for the kick up the behind Mrs T, I definitely feel grateful I've got this far and we've got a chance for it to work. It's certainly a far better chance than us ttc naturally!

Bizarrely, because I know I'm not going to get many eggs, I feel quite relaxed. It's as though the pressure's off and I feel quite removed from it all. Am hoping that's a good attitude and works better than my usual nervous excitement.

I'm telling my ovaries this is their last chance as if this doesn't work and neither does plan b (my lone  frostie) then plan c is donor eggs so if they want to produce a mini-me it's now or never. No pressure then ovaries! 

How r u doing nm2b? Any twinges? Good luck 4 tomorrow  

When do u start ur new job Nessy? I do envy u the shopping in cowbridge - I'd be skint working there!

Wales - do u know when ur next go will be?

Binky - can't be long for u now?

Mrs T - hope ur intralipids went well. Fingers crossed u can go ahead this time.

Hi everyone else, hope ur all enjoying the sun this weekend xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - so hope you get your letter soon Hun so you have a plan in place

Wales - its hard to be strong all the time, we are allowed to feel sad for what could have been - I'm obsessed with how many weeks pg I would be if I hadn't miscarried. I know it's not good to think that way but can't help myself. Hope your shopping yesterday helped

Boo - good to hear from you, you are so right. When our times come we will be so more appreciative of every step of the way

Hopeful - loads of luck for tomorrow, will be waiting for your news. I'm good at giving kicks up the butt, it's easy to think logically and have perspective when it isn't happening to you. Glad you are feeling relaxed. By the way I've heard loads of success from frosties so plan B is a good one, hope you don't need it for a while though

Nm2b - good luck for scan tomorrow Hun, hope it goes well and you get your date for EC.

Hi everyone else, what beautiful weather


----------



## newmum

Hi everybody

Its been quiet here guess everyone is enjoying the sunshine, how nice has its been, its lovely

Mrs T hope the intralipids went ok and you are now a step closer to treatment. Thanks for the good luck wishes. Yeah wouldn't it be good if you where magic! but your great just as you are, ditching out all your positive advice. I always see you as older than me beacuse your user name is Mrs T

Hopeful good luck for tomorrow I am glad you feel relaxed. Enjoy the sedation  
I haven't had any twinges. The only thing is the last 2 nights my boobies have felt a little sore when I take my bra off    sorry TMI

Looking forward to my scan tomorrow, see if my follie friends have grown  

not so windy today nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - glad to hear you aren't as windy today, much less embarrassing, lol. Thanks Hun, it's easy to be positive for others isnt it. I've got another scan on Friday and will plan ET from there if all is well. Fingers and toes crossed. No Hun, I'm not older than you but I'm afraid I've got a lot more experience when it comes to infertility stuff. Glad it helps you though! Again, loads of luck for tomorrow


----------



## newmum

Thanks again Mrs T , this is all our year I can just feel it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Truly hope so Hun, it would be amazing to be pregnant together


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies hope ur all having lully Sunday in the sun 
Gd luck to all who got appts Ec et this week nit sure where all r at but thinking off u xxx


----------



## wales06

Evening ladies  Good luck to you all having scans this week, i look forward to following your 2ww  

It's been a lovely weekend i hope it keeps up for your wedding on sat Jo, bet your excited now  

Work again tomorrow    these weekends go far to quickly.  Im not going to alton towers now because dh has a mid week rugby game  
but hey i still got cornwall to look forward to  

Kara  i hope tyler has started to pick up bless her, you've had a really rough time with her  

Off to eat my indian now  
Another week over another step closer to our dreams  Night Night xx


----------



## Nessybaby

just a quickie visit on here, hello everyone,

I'm looking forward to reading about your scans, follie growths and ec/et... It's exciting! 
Mrs.T - good luck with transfer  
nm2b - hope follies are having a spurt of growth, I'm sure all will be fine today xx  
Wales - hello hun, I'm in need of replying to your message, I havent forgotten!  
Hopeful - good luck for today, thinking of you  

still no letter about my canx apt being planned for another date. Oh well, one big journey. 
I'm off into Cardiff today to go to my private dentist as I'm in pain....Bit ironic really when I'm a dental nurse lol 
I start my new job next week...thanks for all your well wishes. I'm sure I'll be skint working in Cowbridge! 
Oh I've bought a new car too. (well not new, new, but new to me Teeeee heeeee   )
I'm soooo happy atm and gona send all my positive Happy Vibes to all you lovely ladies, whether you need it or not! ****wham Bam!**** there, right at ya!  

Hugs and well wishes to all and anyone who I miss....
ness xx


----------



## Hopeful14

Morning folks, Thanx for all ur good luck wishes.

Just a v quickie to let u know I managed to get 8 eggs which I'm pretty chuffed with bearing in mind the low follie count. DH is taking me out to pontcanna for lunch now as I am completely ravenous and then I think I'll pass out on the settee watching something pants on tv.

Another sleepless night ahead I guess waiting for the call tomorrow. Have opted for AH too - has anyone else tried this??

Hope the scan went well nm2b - thinking of u x

A v sore but relieved Hopeful xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Well done hopeful 8 great, I had 8 couldn't get more coz of size of overies. I've not heard of AH what is it?
Rest and chill out now  Xx
Nm2b how u got on  xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Whats AH? Sorry but am I being a bit dim? Lol
Glad ur ok hopeful, excellent news!!!! Now rest! X


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanx girls, it's assisted hatching where they use acid to weaken part of the shell of an embryo to help it expand and hatch....I think!

They generally use it on ladies over 37, if uve had previous failed treatment or if u don't respond well to the treatment. Seeing as I'm 37 and have had unsuccessful treatment I thought I'd give it a whirl. Xx


----------



## jo1985

Whoop 8 is brilliant hun all best for the call tomz .


----------



## newmum

Hello Ladies

Hopeful: thats great news, well done you. I will be chuffed if I get 8. thats great news. I am not copying you but guess what I am having AH also   we have so many similarities with this tx   so we can experience it together. How was lunch? Hope you are resting and I will be thinking of you tomorrow waiting for your call. Good Luck

Thanks for all that are asking about me, well my follies must have listened to me because I am booked in for EC Wednesday! very excited!

Nessy: thats good your job starts next week. Hope your tooth is better

Jo: awww not long till your BIG day, how you feeling? are you ready

Hi Mrs T, how are you today?

Kara; I hoe Tyler is getting better, and you are ok

Hello everyone else x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Ladies 

i am still here watching and being nosey just really havent had time to post good luck nm2b for wednesday hun what time you there i got my scan so will def be thinking of you,
hopeful good luck for the call tomorrow 

hope everyone else is okay and i will try and keep in touch and upto date with you all just work and little stressed roll on wednesday xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Hooeful - well done, good luck for the call tomorrow. I've had assisted hatching twice, nothing to lose really. A slightly higher chance of twins but that's about it from what I remember

Nm2b - yay, glad you got your date for EC, nearly there now. Enjoy your drug free day


----------



## wales06

Way to go nm2b xx

Goodluck for your call tomorrow hopeful xx

Ammie goodluck for wed xx

Mrs T how are u coming along xx

Evening everyone else xx


----------



## Nessybaby

AH- assisted hatching, of course. I've was briefed on that during my last tx just incase. 
Silly me.


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi everyone

Good luck 4 tomorrow nm2b - will be keeping everything crossed 4 u! Xx

Another quickie from me to let u know that out of the 8, 5 were mature and 3 have fertilised. It's so depressing how quickly the numbers decrease! Back in on Thursday for ET so hoping there's at least one good quality embie out of the 3.


Speak soon
Hopeful xxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi all,  

NM2B - just wanted to say, a big cwtch and good luck for tomorrow lovely, I so hope you get some eggies. Go follies Go!!!!  keep us updated. I'll be asking you questions about ec at a later date   

Hopeful...wow 3, thats brill news. Look on the positive, 3 is a fab number...as Mrs.T will tell you, it only takes one!  

Hi to everyone else....hope your all good and enjoying this Lushus weather we have this week! Makes me feel soooo much better. love to all, 
Ness xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - 3 is great, I've clearly taught Nessy well - it only takes one. Good luck for Thursday, it'll be great to get them back where they belong

Nm2b - loads of luck for tomorrow Hun. 

Hi everyone else, I'm ok - waiting on a scan on Friday to see if I am ready to plan ET. Keeping everything crossed


----------



## newmum

Hi

3 that's great hopeful well done. How do they decide what day for them to do ET, do you know? I am pleased that you had 3, will you have them all transferred- all the best for Thursday

good luck aimmee with your scan tomorrow


Mrs T, wow your plans are going well, everything is crossed for you, fingers, toes, arms, legs, everything  

thanks for the good luck wishes, bag is packed ready for tomorrow, new slippers, night dress and dressing gown   well why not lol  

hi everyone 

nm2b x


----------



## newmum

star jumps down Mrs T


----------



## wales06

Good luck nm2b, Ammie and hopeful xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi

Well EC went ok, didn't sleep through it this time, and been feeling rough afterwards. Just had a nice lie down and feel better.

We had 6 eggs which I am pleased about. We are now doing ICSI which I am not too sure about? though deep down I had a feeling this might be the case, seeing as the last test DH had was 2009!

Now the dreaded wait for the call tomorrow

Aimmee how did you get on?

nm2b x


----------



## newmum

hi 

can anyone help me find Karas gestone video  for tonights go? I have looked and can't find it

thanks


----------



## Hopeful14

That's fantastic news nm2b - hope ur really pleased with that, it's a great result and fingers crossed 4 great fertilisation too. Bizarre to think they're getting jiggy in the petrie dish as we speak!

I'm pretty sure the day of transfer depends on how many fertilise.  As I'm under 40 I think the max they can transfer is 2 so they wait til day 3 to pick the best 2. There are exceptions but I have absolutely no idea what they are! If u have more than 7 embryos I think they try to go to blast but sadly I've never got that far 

Anyway, loads of luck for the call tomorrow. Will be thinking of u.

Ammie: hope the scan went really well 

Nessy: any sign of the postman??

Wales: when's ur next appointment? Hope u don't have to wait too long.

Mrs T: 2 days til scan time! Fingers crossed it goes well.

Hi everyone else, hope ur all doing well!

Getting quite excited about tomorrow but also petrified in case they've stopped growing or are poor quality. Only time will tell! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - 6 is brill Hun, well done on remembering the star jumps, lol. I always have ICSI, theres no problem with my DH sperm but its not leaving fertilisation to chance as we have unexplained infertility so worth a go. Hope your call comes nice and early, the wait is sooo painful. Here's the link to Kara's jab.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

Hopeful - good luck for ET tomorrow. I had 3 embryos transferred at CRGW last cycle, but only because I'm 39 and had 3 previous failed cycles. Not sure what NHS would think of that though!

Ammie hope it went well

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Hi ladies 

nm2b hope all went well today hun icsi is better xx

hopeful hope your feeling okay

sorry not to many personals as im feeling lazy todayxx

afm we had our scan today and jodie said we were 6w4d today and we found 1 heartbeat so keep then fingers toes hand and arms crossed please ladies that everything stays in the correct place and i cried like a baby couldnt even stop it 

good luck to all you ladies 

they were getting ready for there swap over they have taken most things out of the corridor where the toilets are and taken magazines,tv and toys etc out of the waiting room its bare xx


----------



## kara76

Woo hoo well done of 6 eggs.6 has always been lucky for me

Glad mrs t pointed u to my vids. Good luck

Ammie well done u. Now time to stay enjoying


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ammie - that's great news, countdown to the next scan now no doubt!


----------



## Nessybaby

Nm2b- 6 eggies! Wow! Go girlfriend! Thats fab news. I bet you cant wait to have them snugble back inside you. Ah I'm so pleased for you. 
Mrs T - when is your et? 
Annie and hopeful hope ur well xx
Wales - when is your next apt? 
Kara- hello hun, hope tyler is better now. 
Jo - gulp! Wedding Saturday...eak! Lol it will be perfect.
Boo - hope your ok hun. 

Have I missed anyone? Sorry if I have....hugs and hope your good too. 

ATM no posty with a new apt. I hope I hear something soon, even if the letter does say a while to wait, at least II'll know then and it's def planned. 
Diet back on track, curly wurly's in freezer, meal replacements at the ready and fruit bowl full. 
Love to all..Ness xx


----------



## newmum

Mrs T: thanks for the links, any news your end?

Nessy: Thanks for the message. Good luck with the diet, you sound as your in the zone! and you have the curly wurly's at stand by lol

Aimmee: awww thats lovely, really nice for you

Kara: Thanks for the message, I hope Tyler is making a seedy recovery

Jo: OMG you will SOON be MARRIED. I wish you all the best for the day, enjoy every second, it will be amazing

Hopeful: how did you get on today, everything go ok? thinking of you

Wales: whens your next appointment? Hope u don't have to wait too long

AFM: I have had the dreaded call, and drum roll......... 3 of our little eggs have fertilised   we have been told that we can have all 3 transferred or we can have 2 but they can't guarantee if they can freeze the other one. Nikki said she will call back tomorrow morning once she knows the grades and we can make a better decision tomorrow. For now though it looks like we will be going in tomorrow for our ET. Any advice or thoughts on what you would or would not do would be really useful.

Hi everyone else

going to chill today still painfull and sleepy from yesterday 

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - it's great you weren't kept waiting for too long. Three is fab. Get plenty of rest today ready for your big day tomorrow. Only you can decide what to do for you, the clinic will give you further advice tomorrow I'm sure. If it was me I'd probably go for all three, but then I'm greedy.   Seriously though, you have to know you are prepared for all three to take. Good luck with your decision. 


Thanks for asking after me, I'm in for a scan tomorrow, I should know more then.


----------



## newmum

Hi Mrs T, my gut feeling is go for the 3, I  don't want to separate them and don't know if the 1 will survive and make it to freeze.
DH was on nights last night so will have a good chat with him this afternoon. 

fab news on your scan tomorrow   look forward to hear how you get along


----------



## Nessybaby

Nm2b- Ive got such a huge grin on my face right now for you! I know what yoh mean with 2 or 3. Hummmm Im with you on 3. Its great to hear that the DHEA may have been a helping hand. I dont blame you for buying a new nightee    I had a curly wurly to celebrate your good news! 
Well all smiles here, Posty gave me a letter and winked at me...and said hope its good news. (it said hospital on front)
Ivf apt 3rd July! Yey. Positive thoughts have returned.
Love to all x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yay Nessy, so pleased that you have a date, we all love to plan


----------



## kara76

New great news

Ness woo hoo that's brilliant hun


----------



## Hopeful14

Brilliant news on ur embies nm2b. Really really pleased for u. I'd go with ur gut instinct and follow that, 3 sounds like a good plan to me tho. 

Fingers crossed that tomorrow goes well and ur embies are tucked up nicely where they belong x

Fab news 4 u too Nessy - July will be here before u know it and at least it gives u some time 4 the vits and DHEA to work their magic x

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs T - u deserve a bucket load of luck and fingers crossed it's coming ur way this time. x

Well I'm officially PUPO and really chuffed to have got this far. Out of the 3 embies, one was hugely fragmented so will be discarded and the other 2 (jack and Jill) are hopefully nestling in for the long term as we speak....PMA right??

I asked Grace about gestone as I've only ever been on the dreaded pessaries before and she agreed I should give anything a go so I'm hoping DH's nursing skills r up to it...somehow I doubt it! Does anyone know if it matters what time of day u inject? Grace suggested morning but I'm usually in work by the time DH surfaces so would rather evening?

How long's this weather going to last? FX 4 a sunny and relaxing weekend 4 all of us xxxx


----------



## kara76

Hope well done u. Pupo woo hoo. I always did gestone at night but I know the top london clinics suggest morning


----------



## newmum

great news Hopeful, congratulations on being pupo. It wasn't mentioned what time of day to do the gestone, so we did our first one last night. I was impressed with DH nursing skills, I thought it would hurt more than it did. Let me know what you decide and how you get on my 2 week wait buddy, well nearly fir me. Nights are easier for us before DH goes to work, because he would be too sleepy in the morning. 

nessy I  am returning your smiles for you, that's brilliant,. Won't be long until July. I've just had a curly wurly to celebrate with you  

I think we will go for 3 but will see what the clinic says tomorrow

hi everyone

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - congrats on being pupo. I always do my gestone in the evening too


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanks for the advice guys, DH promises me he'll get up at 6 every day so we're going to opt for the morning with the pleasure of the bum bullets in the evening!

Can't wait for u to join me on the 2ww nm2b, it's going to feel like forever! Xx


----------



## wales06

OOOooo ladies its all starting to happen again on here  

Nm2b  Good luck hun i would go for 3 even though id be pooping my pants incase they all took, but just think you would never have to go through this again. 3 little babies would be amazing.  

Hopeful congratulations on being PUPO, feet up now and chill out they are nestling up getting nice and cosy as we speak    

Mrs T  good luck for your scan tomorrow lets hope it will be full steam ahead choo choo    

Ness im so glad the postman has been and given you a wink you have something to work towards now  

Binky not long now hun for your appt  

Josie when is your consultation now hun?  

JO  a big early congratulations for saturday, enjoy every moment because the day just flys by, i wish i could have mine all over again  

Boo has you doing girl can you see a bump coming yet, just wondered if you would get a little bit bigger earlier beings as you got two little baba's in there  

Afm still getting up and down days as expected, got lots of pain but dont know if its just my endo.  But hey i got 6 wks to my follow up. 

Best of luck to all you ladies and have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## wales06

I was just going to ask can you do gestone jabs yourself ?  and are they better than the pessaries and gel ? xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - yes you can do gestone yourself, the link to Kara's vids show you how. I have done them myself but DH usually does them for me. I was given gestone because I bled before OTD


----------



## wales06

Thanks mrs T  good luck for your scan xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all just a quick quick one, as shattered as had my first reflexology tonight!! New mum yay!!!!!, hopeful Yay!!!!! Mrs T good luck for Scan! Kara hope tyler is better ! JO good luck for sat!!! Cant believe its here!!!!! Will post more weekend, but felt guilty for not popping on!!!!! Good luck to everyone, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## trickynic

Good luck with the wedding tomorrow Jo - hope the weather stays good for you x


----------



## newmum

hi everyone

I am now PUPO we had 2 embies  put back in the other 1 didn't make it sadly. Lenny and henry are snuggling  in nice I hope and we are both so relieved and happy we got this far.

went out for some lunch and now relaxing on my bed taking it easy watching some tv

Mrs T, how did you get on today?

Jo, wow your last night as a single woman. Have an amazing day I wish you and your future husband all the best, and of course little beanie

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - congrats on being pupo, 2 is fab. 

Jo - have an amazing day tomorrow, hope the weather is good and hope to see some pics soon

Still out and about so will read back when I get home. Scan went fine, nice triple lining 10.8mm, yay! So had my intralipids and am awaiting a call off clinic later to tell me when ET is, about a week I think. So excited and glad to have got this far


----------



## newmum

YAY YAY YAY Mrs T excellent news


----------



## Hopeful14

It's a good news day today by the look of it!


Congrats on being PUPO nm2b! It's great to have company on the 2ww. Hope ur taking it easy so Lenny and Henry can make themselves at home x

Fab news Mrs T....at last u can get going! U'll be wishing the weekend away for ET next week! X

Good luck for tomorrow Jo...hope u have a fantastic day and an even better life together x

Hi Binky - when do u start tx now? Would love to try reflexology but have such ticklish feet I don't know if I could cope with it! X

AFM the madness is kicking in already. I found myself showing my embies around my house this morning to introduce them to home....I felt like a v hormonal estate agent. I so hope the next fortnight goes quickly!

Have a wonderful weekend all xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - it seems like the 2ww madness has defo set in for you already, lol.

How are you doing newmum? Hope you are chilling and looking after Lenny & Henry

Afm I have ET next Saturday, so can't wait, it seems like its been a long haul to get this far x


----------



## Boomania

Well there seems to be a lot of good news flying about on here!! Be it good stimming news, great EC news, fantastic ET news, amazing pupo news and fab dabby dozy to those with a plan for next appt and tx dates! 

Your all fabulous ladies on here. I often read up on your progress.

Wales: yes I've got a belly already and my clothes don't fit. Apparently when im 26 wks I'll be the size of an expectant singleton mum at 40 wks! I've never been bigger than a size 10 in my life, so rather daunting to imagine my body changing in this way! Yikes!!
Fab news on your next planning appt. xxx

Ness: good luck with new job. Well done you. Onwards and upwards. Xx

Jo: enjoy your big day tomorrow! It will be amazing I'm sure.

Mrs.T, Binky, NM2B, Hopeful, tricky, Kara....hope you are all well and keeping your PMA going.

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies seems to b loads gd news going on . Thanks for well wishes can't bflueve day is here already . 
Lv to u.all me n bean Xx


----------



## newmum

good morning Jo, happy wedding day

Mrs T, next Saturday that's great bet you can't wait

Hopeful, how you getting on? I am with you with the madness creeping in  




I am a little worried, last night in my sleep our neighbour upstairs made me jump by banging loudly which made my body turn and my stomach muscle pull really tight. Really hope lenny and henry where asleep at the  time. 2 ww madness creeping in already, bed rest and chocolate for me today   

have a great weekend


nm2b x


----------



## Hopeful14

Hiya everyone, hope ur enjoying the weekend.

Nm2b: I'm sure Lenny and Henry were tucked in nicely last night and uve nothing to worry about. Easier said than done I know! At the moment I'm worrying that my embies have fallen out and if they've somehow managed to stay inside me I'm worried they've stopped growing already! How anyone ever manages to get pregnant is becoming a complete mystery to me! 

I'm having a v chilled out Saturday on the settee watching cooking programmes at the moment. I'm starting to get sick of brazil nuts already though and am spending far too much time on the loo thanx to all this water I'm drinking!

Think i prefer the gestone to the pessaries...far less messy! Think DH is loving playing nurse tho - I find it quite disturbing!

Keep the faith...ivf has worked for so many fab ladies and theres no reason why it won't happen for us too.

Hopeful xxxx


----------



## newmum

Hi Hopeful

I am sure Jack and Jill are snuggling in nicely and haven't fallen out   the things we worry about eh..

I am also chilling on the sofa, whilst doing a bit of paper work as we are in the middle of selling and buying somewhere new. Which is very exciting and helping me take my mind off things, well a bit anyway.

Like you say keep the faith this will work for us and enjoy your chilled Saturday, will you be watching the voice and bgt later? 

Know what you mean about the water but I detest nuts! Also agree with you about the gestone even though my bum is bruised (TMI)


nm2b x


----------



## Hopeful14

Yes definitely watching the voice nm2b....if I'm allowed that is! DH thinks I'm a complete saddo with appalling taste in tv!

Are u avoiding baths? I'm slightly addicted to a bath every night and really miss it already. Probably save us a fortune in bills tho! 

Great to have a distraction with the house move. Really exciting as well, v stressful tho so make sure ur looking after urself xx


----------



## newmum

Yes avoiding bath, didn't last time but thought worth a try this time. Like you I love my baths but will be worth it when we are pregnant.

are you still taking your supplements? I am taking vit b, b6 and c, selinum , pregncare, zinc, iron, q10 and I think that's all   what does everyone think? Did anyone else continue their supplements?

Hopefully hopeful the move shouldn't be too stressful as we are part exchanging our flat with a new build. So one builders, no estate agent and one solicitors. Just at the paper work stages at the moment, move will be later in the year, fingers crossed it all goes through. 

Its quiet on here today, I know its Jo's big day, what's everyone else up too? Don't want to bore you with all my posts


----------



## Hopeful14

Yep I'm still taking supplements. Not all of them, I've stopped the royal jelly and propolis but carrying on with the rest of them. I'm taking the same as u and also l'arginine which is supposed to help implantation and alpha lipoic acid which is supposed to help cell division I think. Got to be worth a shot hasn't it! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad to see you two pupo ladies are keeping each other company

Defo avoid hot baths. I personally stopped all vits and supplements from EC apart from pregnacare and royal jelly. I still kept up the pineapple juice and brazil nuts but wanted to go as natural as possible if that makes sense. Oh and I always watch the voice, BGT, any trash tv really 

Nm2b - house move sounds exciting, and much easier when you are part exing. Which housebuilder are you buying with if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## wales06

Evening ladies, I'm watching the voice. I Love It.      That's the only thing I think I done wrong was the day of et I had a bath in the evening then read the next day to avoid them. Kicking myself now. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - one bath wouldn't have made the difference Hun, don't worry about it. They just recommend no baths as a precaution because of the heat. But just think about all the ladies who naturally get pregnant and carry on bathing without even knowing. Sometimes I think we all know too much iykwim


----------



## newmum

Wales I agree with Mrs T, one bath wouldn't have made any difference we just know more. I am no longer worrying so much about pulling my stomach muscle last night for the same reason if we where naturally pregnant we wouldn't worry about these things because we didn't know. Does that make sense?

Mrs T- Persimmon homes? Any reason you ask?

just watched the voice got bgt paused whilst DH cooks dinner

nm2b x


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi ladies, on mobile as 'microsoft windows' keeps kicking me off when I had written a big long message for everyone! Grrrr
Im watching Avatar. I dont like the voice, find it all a bit 'staged'. I like BGT tho, but have missed it tonight. 
NM2B and hopeful....PUPO! 2ww and KWF! Fab xx
Mrs. T. Et next Saturday. Brill.
Thinking of you all.


----------



## Hopeful14

Wales: I did exactly the same as u first time round and had a bath the day of ET. I also beat myself up about it and blamed myself entirely for tx failing but I spoke to Amanda the consultant at my follow up and she said the same as mrs T and nm2b, that it wouldn't have made any difference. Unfortunately despite the science I think there's still a massive element of good luck and bad with tx. Uve had the bad luck now so ur due some good luck. Hang in there x

Morning everyone else, another restless sleep. Is it the steroids do u think??

Nessy u missed out on the voice, there was a welsh bloke on there at the end who had an incredible voice - I love it! x

Nm2b and Mrs T - we're all one day closer x

Hopeful xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Well reading you pupo ladies on here reminds me of when I was at the same stage as you ladies and I analysed every speck of dust that was in the air!! Ok, slight exaggeration but you get what I mean. But at nearly 13 weeks now I still analyse! It never stops. 

During my 2ww I continued with my supplements, eating walnuts, eating fresh pineapple slices including the core, ate loads of boiled eggs (in salads, sandwiches etc) (so much so the thought of any of the foods listed there make me feel sick at the thought now!). I rested a lot. No baths.....and no I wasn't whiffing due to no baths.....I had showers instead....still do. Kept my feet up a lot (on a puffe or whatever it's spelt like) when sat on settee rather than legs folded up etc. No tea/coffee due to caffeine. 

I'll never know what worked for me, but most of the above are things that I didn't do with previous treatments, so I like to think it helped?

Hello to everyone else on here. Hope your having a nice weekend. 

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanx Boo.

Can I just ask a quickie (because I'm completely obsessed at the moment!) - what type of pineapple is supposed to help implantation as its so confusing! Is it fresh pineapple, pineapple core or fresh pineapple juice?? It's definitely not pineapple juice from concentrate is it?!

Thanks all! Xx


----------



## newmum

Good Morning

Try this link Hopeful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Should take you to 2ww common q&A's


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanx nm2b, I'm off to buy some fresh pineapple juice! X


----------



## Boomania

I ate fresh pineapple. Cut off all the lumpy peel, then sliced it sideways in to medium slices, keep as a whole slice (dint cut away the core) store the rest for another day and ate probably 2 slices a day, sometimes 4 or more, depends how greedy I was that day! I also drank pineapple juice to. Think it's to do with the enzymes?

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## newmum

aaaargh just realised I  have been drinking green tea for the last few days thinking it was decaffinated! I have stopped now, I am so stupid sometimes  

Hopeful did you manage to get your pineapple juice? DH went yo get me some but came back with a mix of 5 juices in one carton including pineapple, it was the only non concentrate he could find, bless. I have taken an extra selenium todays just in case

How is everyone today, any one up too much? 

nm2b x


----------



## Shellebell

A few things before I start a new thread

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering including supplements/herbal remedies. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without qualified professional medical supervision/approval"

Think that the ET is like putting a pea into a jam sandwich...it would take a hell of a lot to shake that pea out  

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284990.0


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi nm2b, just chilling out with magazines and pineapple juice in the back garden...the only bit of the 2ww I enjoy is not feeling guilty about being completely lazy!

I bought the pineapple juice in waitrose - it was 3 for £4.50 so should last me a few days. I really wouldn't worry about the green tea. Ur allowed a small amount of caffeine anyway and I bet there's not much in it at all. Are u back in work next week? X

Thanx again 4 the advice Boo - I'm willing to try anything!

When r u starting ur new job Nessy?

Hi everyone else, the sun has returned...yippee! 

xxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

there is now another page for us ladies to go onto, on page 71 Shellebell has put the link at the bottom of the page for us all !!!! cyclers 19
see you there.....


----------



## Shellebell

Shellebell said:


> A few things before I start a new thread
> 
> "Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering including supplements/herbal remedies. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without qualified professional medical supervision/approval"
> 
> Think that the ET is like putting a pea into a jam sandwich...it would take a hell of a lot to shake that pea out
> 
> new home this way
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284990.0


----------

